# kid shot in florida by neighborhood watch leader for looking suspicious



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That's fucking ridiculous. I would charge this moron with murder for what he did.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

my first thought is , is florida a carry state? and arent watches not allowed to carry weapons anyway? why isnt he arrested, i know in ill you shoot someone you are gonig to the station even if its in your own bedroom with a known felon covered in blood of someone not in the house, so how they hell does he shot the son of someone who lives in the gated community after being told not to do anything and not even get questioned?


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Please put "suspicious" in quotes. :no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That is so fucked up, poor kid.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

are neighborhood watch even allowed to have guns? in any state?


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Why am I not surprised this happened in Florida? Or as I call it, American's dick.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn this kinda question me of seeing my brother in Florida this summer.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Wouldn't have happened with controlled gun laws.

Governments fault.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope that guy who shot the kid gets killed.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Dat racism.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*OMG that Guy would be in Prison straight away here in Europe...How can it be they haven't even arrested him?? Just fucking sick, really...That's ruining my mood to flying to Miami in two weeks!!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Insert Hot Fuzz "Greater Good" joke here. 


But yeah, this is fucked up. Dude deserves whatever happens to him.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

reminds me of a few yrs ago, a black guy's daughter was threatened by some guys talking about raping and killing her, he called the police and the police didnt do anything so he brought his daughter to his house, and those guys rolled up into his driveway and came at his door and he shot and killed one guy and he got convicted of murder and that same month down in texas a guy shot a burgler in the back on someones else's house. but he called the police and they told him not to do anything and he ran out and shot him without warning and it was just someyoung poor dude, not saying he was good or anything, and that guy didnt even get a fine and he was white, this country is so fucked up, its amazing how many ppl die from legal guns but its harder to get a car than it is to buy a bunch of guns.

why not require a week before buying any weapon and then have insurance like to have a car, then limit the ammo you can buy, why not have serial numbers put on all ammo so if you find the shells at a crime scene you dont need the gun to trace who bought the ammo. require training to use the gun. hell some states you need to take a class for a fucking tazer. and make it a fed crime to buy someone a gun outside of specific hunting or collectable weapons. cause im so sick of guys at gun shows or some stores buying someone a gun they use it in a crime and they act like well sry, especially when a felon gets a gun this way


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Wouldn't have happened with controlled gun laws.
> 
> Governments fault.


Not a nanny state like Europe.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Driving while black.
Walking like black....

Now we have breathing while black. So "suspicious." And you gotta love how the demons that do this shit always get away with it. People are too concerned with imaginary figureheads on the other side of planet that they allow demonic individuals to continue to control the world by killing innocent people IN THIS COUNTRY and get away with it.
But fuck. I'm not telling you anything you don't already know.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Self defence"? They didn't arrest him because it was SELF DEFENCE? When does that EVER happen? Wouldn't they arrest him for shooting someone dead, possibly trial and then acquit him for "self defence"? So the police took one look at the dead black kid, another look at the shifty white guy with the gun in his hand and just decided to shrug it off? "Eh, he's black, was probably gonna mug the poor guy anyway. Let's go find some white people to protect".

I can't even imagine what his family must be going through right now. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's fucked up. But just because there was no arrest doesn't mean their wont be one. 

I hate idiots like this prick.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fucking douchebag


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

This is really sad, It got me when they said that all he had was skittles in his pocket, Racist people should all be jailed, just a bunch of stupid morons anyways, hating someone just for their color? Are you serious? Actually now I say, Racist people can die and go rot!

R.I.P Young man.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^^ says the one who said he would brutally beat his son if he were gay


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

who are these people. Not to damage their credibility, but it seems HEAVILY bias of them to just assume the 'suspicious' kid wasn't doing anything. Obviously there needs to be a lot more investigation into this before we just assume the shooter was a racist mother fucker. If the neighborhood had a neighborhood watch, it's probably safe to assume that it must be dangerous enough to assume a 'suspicious' kid is up to no good. 

Even with that said, fucking shooting him! "hey that kid stole candy!" *GAAT GAAT GAAT* One thing is for sure, he ain't gonna be in charge no more!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

If that was me, or a ton of people I know, we would have gotten shot too.

This honestly sounds like another "walking while brown" case (because it happens to darker Hispanic people too).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rated R™;11131571 said:


> This is really sad, It got me when they said that all he had was skittles in his pocket, Racist people should all be jailed, just a bunch of stupid morons anyways, hating someone just for their color? Are you serious? Actually now I say, Racist people can die and go rot!
> 
> R.I.P Young man.


*:lmao 

You feel the same thing about homophobic people?*


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

Read about this the other day, and it's sad as fuck, but I'm not surprised. If you're young and black in a nice neighborhood, no matter how long you stay there, you never look like you belong; personal experience tells me so. Something might happen to this guy, but I wouldnt count on it being soon, or fitting with his crime.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's so fucked up hope he goes to jail.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

> "In this case, Mr. Zimmerman has made the statement of self- defense," Lee told a crowd of reporters and Trayvon's family members and thier supporters. "Until we can establish probable cause to dispute that, we don't have the grounds to arrest him.""


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...martin-shooting-case-20120312,0,3967780.story

White people really get away with EVERY evil thing they do in the world.
The people saying there needs to be more investigation need to kill their fucking selves. You don't shoot an unarmed kid! period. White people always try to justify their demonic behavior. 

Bomb Hiroshima? Well they got Pearle Harbor. CONGRATS YALL WENT INTO JAPAN AND TRIED TO TAKE THAT BITCH OVER FIRST!
And yall probably want to justify killing those innocent Afghans for no reason too right?
Yes I'm taking it there.

Emmett Till wasn't enough for you demons. It's just funny that white people hate everyone else when it's white people that did the most shit to everyone else. NOW EXPLAIN THAT shit to me. Shit pisses me off. Go pretend to care about kids dying in Uganda to try to cover up the evils you've done in Africa in the past and to African Americans today. If you ask me, us "colored" people need to be more aware of what white people are doing then they need to be worried about what we are doing. 

Protect yourselves from these demons.

I'm not saying all are demons, so if you get offended then you're more than likely demonic yourself.


----------



## sorean (Sep 14, 2007)

http://news.google.com/news/url?ct2...ction&did=6179957273450581686&sid=top-stories

hopefully link worked ongoing investigation atm


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

"I was watching some porn looking for a skimpy little thing to molest when all of a sudden out of the corner of my Florida hick eye I thought I saw a crocodile and I shot the son of a bitch but it was actually a n.... I mean a boy. Damn if I let that son of a bitch get away. They took my doob now they bout to take my right to listen to Garth Brooks country christmas cd in the old lincoln continental I stole from some dumb brooklyn piece of trash yankee as well."


----------



## fuXor (Mar 13, 2012)

That neighborhood watch leader was high on his own supply smh


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so a witness says she heard the kid screaming for help and a cop told her it was zimmerman when she saw this clear as day, sounds like the police sweeping this under the rug, and now its going to state's attorney's office


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking scumbag, and it is disgusting that he hasn't been arrested yet.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

My Cousin was shot in the back of the head in Florida, fuck that gun tooting, Bush/Cheney loving, hurricane having, obesity loving cesspool.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

TehBlackGamer said:


> Read about this the other day, and it's sad as fuck, but I'm not surprised. If you're young and black in a nice neighborhood, no matter how long you stay there, *you never look like you belong; personal experience tells me so.* Something might happen to this guy, but I wouldnt count on it being soon, or fitting with his crime.


We'll take you here. Ontario is nice this time of year.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If you can run/jog at least longer than 3 minutes straight on a treadmill and can go 1 whole week without eating fast food or take out/chain bullshit you are not allowed to live in the state of Florida or visit last I checked.

It's kind of like that episode on that cartoon show where everybody gets a gun in Texas too. If you go to one of the thousands of strip clubs with skanky fake woman and fake ass obese macho men in rainbow colored buisness suits you get a hand gun for free especially if your a minority or non citizen.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

When I first heard about this, I figured it was a tragedy, but the kid had done something stupid, got into an argument, things got out of hand and he was shot. That would be no excuse at all, but I just assumed something had happened and things got out of control.

And then I heard that 911 call where he screams for help for 30 seconds before getting silenced by a shot. That is really fucked up. They better arrest this jackass soon for murder.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

The 911 calls are fucked up. The kid was begging for his life. Hope this bastard is executed.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

why said:


> The 911 calls are fucked up. The kid was begging for his life. Hope this bastard is executed.


it is florida....soo theres a good chance if the cops do their fucking jobs


----------



## drixxy (Mar 19, 2012)

he should be in jail tbh


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so now all the college kids down there are protesting, im still trying to figure out how after all said and done can he get the proper charge, i mean theres no tests on his cloths, the gun, the scene, no blood tests for him for alcohol. so many basic things they cops are supposed to do at a shooting, but didnt because they took his word. i would really like to know if this guy is related or someone in the police is in a relationship with a relative. it could always just be stupid cops, but theres so many holes


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

By the way ladies and gents, it's not just a race thing, it's a class thing, they don't arrest well off men for doing things, unless it's serial killing or public masturbation.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

happens both ways.

Except it seems to be the complete opposite over here where we have the media shunting stories to the side regarding ethnic youths attacking white folk.

I think their excuse was that they weren't used to drinking because of their religion. Great reason to beat somebody silly.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> happens both ways.
> 
> Except it seems to be the complete opposite over here where we have the media shunting stories to the side regarding ethnic youths attacking white folk.
> 
> I think their excuse was that they weren't used to drinking because of their religion. Great reason to beat somebody silly.


It's ludicrous, isn't it. Murder is murder, report it as it happened and do your job as a journalist.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

seancarleton77 said:


> My Cousin was shot in the back of the head in Florida, fuck that gun tooting, Bush/Cheney loving, hurricane having, obesity loving cesspool.


To be fair, while Florida has a bunch of nuts, it's a pretty split state. 

This Zimmerman guy seems like he's a twisted vigilante.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I find it amusing that the media is claiming this man is white. 










Does this guy look white to you?


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

TheCelticRebel said:


> I find it amusing that the media is claiming this man is white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he mowed my lawn and stole the radio from my car last week!


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know if he's white, but I am thoroughly creeped out by his expressionless eyes.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

If that was my kid, Zimmerman would be made an example of. The fact that he's still breathing is a joke


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so the kid was on his cell to his gf saying some guy was following him and then saying hes trying to get away. if this isnt murder i dont know what is now


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

TheCelticRebel said:


> I find it amusing that the media is claiming this man is white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what is he? Hispnaic? A hispanic man named Zimmerman with a father named Robert Zimmerman. That's funny!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This is so sad man.

That kid did nothing, this Zimmerman guy is a sick fuck.

Justice needs to be served, there's no reason why a murderer should be free. I signed the petition created by the victim's family for Zimmerman to be prosecuted, here's the link if any of you want to sign it:
http://www.change.org/petitions/prosecute-the-killer-of-our-son-17-year-old-trayvon-martin


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Signed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdiMT4DB0As&feature=share Sounds like Zimmerman said "Fuckin' *****".

No one cares about Zimmerman's ethnicity, either he is a killerwho hates as he said "Fucking *****".


----------



## Notsure (May 11, 2009)

Camille Léone said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...martin-shooting-case-20120312,0,3967780.story
> 
> White people really get away with EVERY evil thing they do in the world.
> The people saying there needs to be more investigation need to kill their fucking selves. You don't shoot an unarmed kid! period. White people always try to justify their demonic behavior.
> ...


lol remember when alot of black people thought OJ was set up? White Black Brown Yellow Red we are all the same and as long as people take sides based on shit like race religion or sex shit like this will alway's go down. We need to all stop and ask why we hate others for no reason or for where they were born, in the end we should judge on actions alone. Also this guy was Hispanic and not white remember you may end up shooting a young kid too someday because of your fears. I hope this guy goes to Jail but I also hope this helps wake up the US to their gun laws because no people that steal or throw a punch at you don't deserve to die.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

How the fuck is OJ relevant, oh yeah, because if the cops had not been so pushy and unethical OJ would have been found guilty and if they did their jobs in Florida Zimmerman would be on his way to a life sentence or a death sentence. I'm guessing Zimmerman has a friend high up at the station, there is no other reason for the cops to sweep this under the rug.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just heard the 911 tape. This kid used to go to my school, I remember seeing him around everyday...I can't believe he is gone. I really hope justice is served. I'm still shocked, honestly...it's just hard for me to believe someone I would see around everyday would end up like this...especially at such a short age. RIP Trayvon.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I haven't heard the whole story but was the reason he was looking suspicious because he was wearing a hoodie? I could understand if the person was sneaking around houses since there was a string of house robberies in the neighborhood. But with all the other evidence it does seem like his reasons for following him were raciqally motivated to some extent.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TKOK! said:


> I haven't heard the whole story but was the reason he was looking suspicious because he was wearing a hoodie? I could understand if the person was sneaking around houses since there was a string of house robberies in the neighborhood. But with all the other evidence it does seem like his reasons for following him were raciqally motivated to some extent.


I heard it was raining that night.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah i heard that also.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

after all this, the media, the outrage, this guy still hasnt been contacted about the police....gtfo!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

alejbr4 said:


> after all this, the media, the outrage, this guy still hasnt been contacted about the police....gtfo!


FBI is taking over so hopefully something comes out of it.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

If Zimmerman isn't wearing orange and bunking with some hard as fuck biker there is no justice in the USA.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That's just fucked up. Arrest this piece of shit ffs. The kid was 17, had a clean record and according to his family was just minding his own business on his way back home. Even neighbors say they heard a voice begging for mercy after one shot was heard then a second followed, which silenced the voice. The piece of shit murderer is now getting away with it by lying that he was the one begging for mercy and fired back in an act of "self defense". I guess I should go to Florida and start kicking random people in the foot and shoot them in the head because hey... that's self defense!

"Looking suspicious" is not a good enough reason and the racism is not a secret. If a black guy had shot someone light skinned, he would have been arrested on the spot and not even given a chance to tell his side of the story. If they don't arrest Mr. Zimmercunt, it's no wonder that crime is so high in America.


----------



## sensi5446 (Mar 22, 2012)

poor kid  very sad


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

It's gotten to a point where it's not enough to simply put Zimmerman in jail anymore. Now it's important to investigate the police department and why they seemed so hellbent on protecting him. It's just all so fucked up.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard that the dude who shot the 17 year old, called the police a a bunch of times during the time the hour breaks in were occuring. And from what I heard most of the people he called in on where black.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

TKOK! said:


> I heard that the dude who shot the 17 year old, called the police a a bunch of times during the time the hour breaks in were occuring. And from what I heard most of the people he called in on where black.


It was actually 46 fucking 9-1-1 calls, 46!!! Apparently he was self appointed and the neighbourhood watch thing wasn't even official. And everyone knows he did it, when they call the police and say why haven't you called me in as a witness they make up bullshit. Hopefully the FBI does their job and put Zimmerman, the officers involved and higher ups away for what they did, doubtful though.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Jesus fucking Christ.

Its incredible to see how completely brainwashed the majority are in this thread. Liberal media in America have sure done a damm fine job on you aint they? 

Clearly the fact that the eye witness reports had the black kid throwing the first punch, and jumping on top of Zimmerman punching him in the face, means nothing to you people? Clearly the fact that because of that, he is legally bang to rights to use self defence, which he did, means nothing to you people? The kid was 6ft 3, he had just been suspended from school, he was not the weak little child 'making something of himself' that you are being force fed.

But obviously because he is hispanic (*NOT WHITE*) and the young kid is black, that means that he MUST be guilty and MUST have attacked him unprovoked?

It scares me how so many of you presume his guilt, just because the liberal media tell you so, and just because he is 'white' and the boy black.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Camille Léone said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...martin-shooting-case-20120312,0,3967780.story
> 
> White people really get away with EVERY evil thing they do in the world.
> The people saying there needs to be more investigation need to kill their fucking selves. You don't shoot an unarmed kid! period. White people always try to justify their demonic behavior.
> ...


So nobody going to pick up on this quite blatant piece of racism?

Pretty much proves my point.

I think some of you go and need to take a look at the crime statistics, particularly for hate crimes, and see just who is mainly responsible for them. Heres a clue, it aint white folk.

You should also go and check the stats to see who is mainly responsible for murder, violent assaults and thief. Heres another clue, it aint white folk.

But hey, keep on being brainwashed.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

This is fucked up.

If the justice system isn't gonna handle this, then I hope someone from the community pulls a Jack Ruby on Zimmerman.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Absolutely pathetic. Reminds me of Bowling for Columbine documentary. Why this country thrives on violence is not from wrestling, video games or entertainment, it is from crapitalism in the hands of the wrong people. This is just sad. Can you imagine being this young kid's family or friends. I just pray and hope every day that this stuff stops. It is not necessary.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://youtu.be/1cWwUAbbWnk

The community is behind the murdered boy's family, not because of the 'liberal media' (like there is any liberal media left on tv other than MSNBC) but because they know what happened.

By the way there is no fucking way that 140 pound kid was beating Zimmerman who outweighs him by at least 100 pounds, even if that were possible there is ZERO reason to SHOOT someone in the chest point blank unless he is shooting at you. If you want to be uninformed stick to the Fox News comment section with the rest of the lobotomised zombies.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Its incredible to see how completely brainwashed the majority are in this thread. Liberal media in America have sure done a damm fine job on you aint they?
> 
> ...


1. When the police told Zimmerman not to follow him, he still did anyway so he still did something wrong.

2. I highly doubt a man that is over 200 pounds is going to get beat up by a kid that's just over 100 pounds. 

3. Even if that happened, it still doesn't give any right to shoot the guy, let alone kill him. I'm surprised anyone defending this man, fucker should go to jail.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Its incredible to see how completely brainwashed the majority are in this thread. Liberal media in America have sure done a damm fine job on you aint they?
> 
> ...


Even if Martin did punch him the face, there's enough evidence that proves the punch wasn't unprovoked...the most obvious of which being the 911 calls which clearly show him being the aggressor while Martin was attempting to run away. 

Not to mention, the other piece of common sense: getting your ass kicked (in a fight you likely started) doesn't give you the legal right to pull out a gun and fire, much less plead self-defense.

I guess what I'm trying to say is...it's not possible to defend Zimmerman with all the unquestionable evidence proving his guilt, unless you're a poor excuse for a human being, extremely unintelligent or both.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SimplyIncredible is in here defending a grown man who murdered a kid just because he looked "suspicious".

fpalm


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

you dont think theres something going on, if you shoot someone on tape say in chicago andthe tape clearly shows it was self defense they still take the gun, test you for drugs do background check, etc etc...this guy was toldok go home. this after he himself had complaints of harrassment, after being told not to go after the kid, this after he had been following the kid, and he has no right anywhere to question a child on the street for anything just because he thinks he can, and what does everyone teach children....not to talk to strangers! and the kid was on the phone with his gf. the kid had more right to defend himself since he was being followed by a strange man in a car then on foot. imagine youre a lil kid and this happens are you thinking hes going to give you a ride home or ask you for the time? no youre going to think he is going to kill you most likely. more programs for kids run by police always say fight back because hey if you get grabbed most likely youll be dead and who knows what torture youll endure before that. hell look at his size if zimmerman was thinking he as in danger maybe he shouldnt go confronting people on the street, thats what cops are for. the number 1 reason many want more gun control isnt because they want to take away rights, not because they dont think people can shoot, they want more control because they arent trained to know when not to shoot like cops are. because when a cop shoots he knows he could take not just the life of the person hes aiming at , but for every person in the general direction of the flight of the bullet . Im not here to start a law battle, but just saying zimmerman wasnt trained, wasnt in a position of authority, didnt have the right, and disobeyed direct orders from the law that he is now trying to hide behind. also if a black,hispanic asian guy shoots a white guy doesnt make it a hate crime, but when they go out of their way to go to a mostly white neighborhood and look for someone white then its a hate crime, you just cant throw well all these white people were killed by said different race. the only thing in this case justifying a hate crime is his language of slurs over the phone with the responder, which if can be proved 100% is damning to him! Once he was told not to go near the kid, he was the aggressor which nullifies any say in self defense. this guy is going to jail and his best shot is to admit what he did wrong now, because the longer this goes on the hatred to him in the public eye will make it the jury will want the max penalty possible


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Boss P said:


> Not to mention, the other piece of common sense: getting your ass kicked (in a fight you likely started) doesn't give you the legal right to pull out a gun and fire, much less plead self-defense.


Actually, if the kid was punching him and physically assaulting him, he can plead self defense since he was, by definition, defending himself. We don't know the extent of the beating he received and for all we know, Trayvon could of been saying stuff like "I'm going to kill you", which wouldn't be shocking since people tend to get worked up during fights. Did he go to the extreme by pulling out a gun though? Absolutely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Isn't it against the law, well I think it is in Canada, to pull out a gun against someone unarmed and claim self defense though? I think in Canada there is like a 1 up rule basically, if they aren't armed then you can use like a bat or an object or something, if the attacker has an object then you can use a gun. I think, that could all probably be completely untrue, but whatever. This case is bullshit and that ...... should be killed.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

There is something up, even if this were lawful and warranted, which it was not, the man would not be free to go like he was no-strings-attached.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

GOON said:


> Actually, if the kid was punching him and physically assaulting him, he can plead self defense since he was, by definition, defending himself. We don't know the extent of the beating he received and for all we know, Trayvon could of been saying stuff like "I'm going to kill you", which wouldn't be shocking since people tend to get worked up during fights. *Did he go to the extreme by pulling out a gun though? Absolutely.*


Yeah, that's the point. According to the analysis of the law people I've seen speaking on this case, the only time you're allowed to use lethal force is when you're absolutely sure that if you don't, you're gonna lose your life. Getting physically assaulted with punches to the face by a kid who weighs 100 pounds less than you doesn't fit that definition especially when evidence overwhelmingly has you starting the confrontation yourself.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> SimplyIncredible is in here defending a grown man who murdered a kid just because he looked "suspicious".
> 
> fpalm


Or because, as stated in the 911 call, the young kid was approaching Zimmerman with his hands down his waistline as though he was about to draw a gun?

When you look at the crime statistics, how are you not meant to be suspicious of a young black male wearing a hoody doing that? Sorry, but the statistics dont lie. You can all keep pretending this kid was as innocent as can be, he is not. He had just been suspended from school, he is not the little angel the media are making him out to be.

What the heck does 'grown man' have to do with anything? The law is the law, which you and others dont seem to be able to grasp.

The reason Zimmerman has not been arrested is because under self-defence laws he has done nothing wrong. The kid was aggressive towards him, eye witnesses have the kid hitting Zimmerman, and Zimmerman had blood on his face from this. 

Apologies for not being a sheep and believing absolutely everything the media is telling me to believe. Surely the fact that they keep on describing Zimmerman as 'white' should tell you *EVERYTHING* you need to know about what they are trying to do here?

Does the fact that they keep on using pictures of the kid from when he was a small child instead of the recent pictures of him not tell you what they are trying to do here?

Does the fact that they keep on omitting key facts and instead focus on the race aspect of it not tell you what they are trying to do here?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Boss P said:


> Yeah, that's the point. According to the analysis of the law people I've seen speaking on this case, the only time you're allowed to use lethal force is when you're absolutely sure that if you don't, you're gonna lose your life. Getting physically assaulted with punches to the face by a kid who weighs 100 pounds less than you doesn't fit that definition especially when evidence overwhelmingly has you starting the confrontation yourself.


Apart from in the 911 call Zimmerman clearly states that the kid was approaching him with his hands down his waistline, which from any angle looks highly suspicious.

In that case, if he thought the kid had a gun and his life was in danger, he legally has every right to use lethal force.

That is why he has not been arrested, nothing can be proven 100% either way. All the eye witness reports have the kid attacking Zimmerman and punching him, thats what they are going on.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

> Besides the fact that almost all media outlets have lied about what race George Zimmerman is (he is a Latino/Mestizo), they are also censoring major important details of the case. Some have even published wild opinions about the 911 calls as if the opinions were factual statements.
> 
> Would you be surprised to know that the statements of the eyewitness are being censored in almost every media story about the shooting?
> 
> ...







How many of you have seen this video and how often have you even heard the media state any of the information given in it?

None. They are not giving you the true picture.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

did you really say we should be suspicious of black kids because of hoodies, that is ignorant beyond all belief, i guess if i see a white person wearing a white hoodie i should shoot them cause they could be klan members


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

and he was in his car, so youre telling me a guy who thinks hes in danger in a car , would get out and then go to the kid...um that makes no sense at all, and i live in chicago and there were not 40 other people injured and guess what there was a white person who shot people as well dont pull facts out of your ass


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

That's why many people die for no reason because it's 'believed' they have a gun when they could just pull out a simple dime from their pocket. Just because you wear a hoodie(in the rain I say) and is black doesn't give the right to shoot someone, getting punched or not.Also let's not forget he ignored the police orders and followed the kid when he was told not to. If he didn't do that, this wouldn't have happened in the first place.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

im still trying to figure how you can blame a kid for being shot, when this grown man was following him, doesnt the kid feel threatened after all he did tell his gf he was worried about some stranger following him. so why is he to blame. zimmerman wasnt under any threat , he was the aggressor , when you start a conflict as in him following the kid you cant claim self defense


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

oh and witnesses even said they saw zimmerman on top of the kid , i say that myself on msnbc, fox news, cnn, and on headline news. and you have tapes of the kid screaming for help, and they know he was on his cell...who goes and starts a fight while on the cell. and saying oh he got in trouble in school is stupid... what kid doesnt get in trouble in school? hey i got suspended in high school for being late to class even though i had a sprained ankle and had to go from one side of the school to another...theres about 3 ppl on this forum who went to thornwood hs in illinois and know how far that is to walk. so by your logic am i a bad person?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Apart from in the 911 call Zimmerman clearly states that the kid was approaching him with his hands down his waistline, which from any angle looks highly suspicious.
> 
> In that case, if he thought the kid had a gun and his life was in danger, he legally has every right to use lethal force.
> 
> That is why he has not been arrested, nothing can be proven 100% either way. All the eye witness reports have the kid attacking Zimmerman and punching him, thats what they are going on.


He doesn't have a right to think the kid has a gun until he sees a gun. Killing people in cold blood based on suspicions is dangerous. Suspicions can't be proven in the court of law or anywhere else for that matter. 



> When you look at the crime statistics, how are you not meant to be suspicious of a young black male wearing a hoody doing that?


At the heart of it, this post proves your (flawed) thought process and naivety. The most obvious problem with your post being the mention of his hoody, as if apparel heightens or lessens the possibility of criminality. If you can make prejudice assumptions on a person's lawful nature based on something as (quite frankly) stupid as his clothing choices, it would be easy to pre judge based on race. You've created this caricature in your head telling you this is what a criminal looks like, and you've stooped to the lowest possible level: rationalizing an innocent kid's death because of it.

I live in Brooklyn, NY and in my neighborhood, during a certain time of the year, we all wear hoodies. We all happen to be either black or brown, too. We all seem to love the hell out of some Arizona Iced Tea, as well...the shit is delicious and don't get me started on Skittles. Most of us aren't criminals, much less murderous criminals. I didn't know it would be considered fair under law to gun me down in the streets because I looked like the incredibly small minority of criminals in my neighborhood. You (and your kind) talk alot about statistics but whatever statistic you're capable of pulling up doesn't tell you that most black men are ultra violent criminals or even half of us are. Racism involves coming to a conclusion about the majority of a group because of the actions of a minority and I always thought people who did that had a severe mental sickness, but this thread and your posts are now proof. Anybody who attempts to defend this is a legitimate, objective, biological piece of shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Apart from in the 911 call Zimmerman clearly states that the kid was approaching him with his hands down his waistline, which from any angle looks highly suspicious.
> 
> In that case, if he thought the kid had a gun and his life was in danger, he legally has every right to use lethal force.
> 
> That is why he has not been arrested, nothing can be proven 100% either way. All the eye witness reports have the kid attacking Zimmerman and punching him, thats what they are going on.


That's the dumbest non-sense I've ever heard. By that logic or "law" (don't know who the hell would allow such a stupid law), I can just shoot random people by claiming that I suspected them for a threat to my life. 

"But they don't have a gun..."
"But how would I know, I suspected them!!!"


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Boss P said:


> He doesn't have a right to think the kid has a gun until he sees a gun. Killing people in cold blood based on suspicions is dangerous. Suspicions can't be proven in the court of law or anywhere else for that matter.
> 
> 
> At the heart of it, this post proves your (flawed) thought process and naivety. The most obvious problem with your post being the mention of his hoody, as if apparel heightens or lessens the possibility of criminality. If you can make prejudice assumptions on a person's lawful nature based on something as (quite frankly) stupid as his clothing choices, it would be easy to pre judge based on race. You've created this caricature in your head telling you this is what a criminal looks like, and you've stooped to the lowest possible level: rationalizing an innocent kid's death because of it.
> ...


Get a grip, calling somebody a racist, and saying that anybody who agrees with them is a racist just because their views oppose yours, is old news. If you're going to be childish and resort to such low standards, then theres little point having a discussion with you.

I'm simply putting across the other side of the story that you dont want anybody to hear.

I never said all black kids wearing hoodies are criminals, I'm simply stating that its understandable why they might be held with more suspicion, because unfortunately young black men are hugely over-represented in crime figures compared to their population percentage, particually when it comes to gun and violent crime. 

Obviously that makes me a, what was it? A 'biological piece of shit?' Jeez, grow up man. If you dont want to hear opposing views to yours, get off the internet and get off forums, because I aint going to back down and change my views just because somebody labels me 'racist' for doing so. That kind of crap doesnt work with me.

Have you watched the video I posted that has the actual account from the eye-witness or are you just conveniently ignoring it? What are you opinions on it and what the eye witness says?

If the kid was attacking Zimmerman and punching him, which seems likely judging by the eye witness reports and the fact that he had blood and cuts on his face when the police arrived, he legally was allowed to defend himself. Now if he also felt his life was threatened and he believed the kid had a weapon, he had the legal right to use his.

Oh, and again, Zimmerman wasnt and isnt white. He is hispanic. People still seem to be getting this wrong.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> That's the dumbest non-sense I've ever heard. By that logic or "law" (don't know who the hell would allow such a stupid law), I can just shoot random people by claiming that I suspected them for a threat to my life.
> 
> "But they don't have a gun..."
> "But how would I know, I suspected them!!!"


If he was attacked, which he was, then he has the right to use defence. If he also felt his life was in danger and that he *thought* the kid had a gun, which judging by the 991 call, he did, then he also had the legal right to use his gun.

The whole thing will come down to wherever the jury thinks he (Zimmerman) was convinced that the kid had a weapon and his life was in danger.

The police obviously agree with Zimmerman, as he has not been arrested. They were the ones on the scene, they are the ones who talked to eye witnesses, and they deemed Zimmerman had the legal right to defend himself like that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> If he was attacked, which he was, then he has the right to use defence. If he also felt his life was in danger and that he *thought* the kid had a gun, which judging by the 991 call, he did, then he also had the legal right to use his gun.


Okay then, if that's how the laws are, anyone can kill anybody and get away with it by falsely claiming self-defense. One of the calls by Zimmerman himself included him saying something like "There's this black kid in a hoodie... those assholes always get away with a lot" which only makes the racism suspicions more valid. Remember, HE started it by going after the victim. This scumbag doesn't deserve to stay in the streets, even the cops told him to stay away from the "suspect", but he still went after him and if Trayvon attacked him, he had every right to since he felt stalked and threatened by some stranger going after him.

In a similar scenario using this logic, I can just walk the streets, hit somebody randomly for no reason, get them to confront me, then pull out a gun and shoot them dead because hey... I thought that person was going to pull out a gun and kill me!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> *Okay then, if that's how the laws are, anyone can kill anybody and get away with it by falsely claiming self-defense.* One of the calls by Zimmerman himself included him saying something like "There's this black kid in a hoodie... those assholes always get away with a lot" which only makes the racism suspicions more valid. Remember, HE started it by going after the victim. This scumbag doesn't deserve to stay in the streets, even the cops told him to stay away from the "suspect", but he still went after him and if Trayvon attacked him, he had every right to since he felt stalked and threatened by some stranger going after him.
> 
> In a similar scenario using this logic, I can just walk the streets, hit somebody randomly for no reason, get them to confront me, then pull out a gun and shoot them dead because hey... I thought that person was going to pull out a gun and kill me!



*It's really not that simple. You have to prove that you thought your life was in danger. You can't just say that and assume the jury is going to believe it. If the jury doesn't buy that claim based on all the evidence then the person on trial is shit out of luck and might as well be a camel's cunt.*


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Get a grip, calling somebody a racist, and saying that anybody who agrees with them is a racist just because their views oppose yours, is old news. If you're going to be childish and resort to such low standards, then theres little point having a discussion with you.
> 
> I'm simply putting across the other side of the story that you dont want anybody to hear.
> 
> ...


1. Anybody who looks at the current information concerning the case and attempts to defend Zimmerman is a piece of shit. Period. Because the best argument you can muster up is the fact that Zimmerman was getting his ass kicked, even though the 911 calls proves he was the aggressor who followed an innocent kid that was proven to flee. If a person flees and you still find yourself in a fight with that person a few minutes later, it's because you continued to follow him or worse, you chased him (which was proven by what the Department heard on Martin's cellphone...'Why are you following me?'...'What are you doing here?'). The lack of acknowledgement of these facts makes you a piece of shit.

2. I saw the video. The eyewitness said Martin was on top of Zimmerman, beating his ass. Zimmerman screamed help. The eyewitness went upstairs to call 911 and Zimmerman shot him. That's all it says. All it proves is there was a fight, and Martin was winning.

3. I don't know why this is hard to comprehend, but you can't pull out a gun and shoot someone on suspicion that they have a gun themselves. Martin ran away *after* Zimmerman told the cops he thought Martin might have had a gun. If Zimmerman thought he had a gun and he truly was in fear for his life, he shouldn't have followed him. In that case, the self-defense plea and the 'Stand Your Ground' law in Florida doesn't apply. It isn't complicated.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zimmerman is a racist Fucktard plain and simple, he ahd been doing shit like this for months on end, so many claims of suspected crimes, that were in fact not, multiple calls to 911, it was only a matter of time before this fuctard killed someone, and I am sorry if some dude is following me around for no reason and then confronts me I am going to kick his ass too doesn't mean Ishould be shot and killed for his racial profiling, a FUCKING HOODIE?!?!?


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone who defends Zimmerman is a racist and demonic piece of shit. Period.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Actual police records and information about the incident has now been released:

http://sanfordfl.gov/investigation/trayvon_martin.html

http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/Zimmerman_Martin_shooting.pdf

The 2nd link states clearly why he hasn't been arrested, and its very clear that the media are turning this entire thing into a free-for-all fiasco, which many of you are blindly following.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So SimplyIncredible, you think Zimmerman was right in this situation and that Trayvon is the "bad guy"?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/orlando...ak-out-in-trayvon-martin-case-28640523.html\\

Watch the video, the kids father clearly states at 1.30 that the person yelling 'help' was NOT his son, and therefore it was clearly Zimmerman.

He got attacked, he yelled for help, nobody came, he shot the kid in self-defence.

Case closed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Your link doesn't even work.

Brb I'm following a kid in my neighborhood who looks suspicious cause he's black and he's wearing a hoodie so I'm gonna go stalk him and then after we get into an altercation and I start getting my ass kicked, I murder the kid, but just remember people, that I was the victim in the situation, I was attacked, I was just defending myself. This kid just came after me and attacked me for NO reason at all. This is all his fault, if the kid didn't come up to me and try to attack me none of this would've happened.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Can SimplyIncredible just be banned from this thread, or the forum in the general. I can't even believe he's defending someone that shot a kid. Even if he was getting attacked, THERE WAS NO REASON TO SHOOT HIM. He dont shoot someone because they kicked your ass. The kid was also half his weight, so I highly doubt he was kicking his ass and overpowering him. Please just leave.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

At Simply Incredible: You NEVER address WHY he kept following Trayvon when police told him to STAY PUT! Why do you keep avoiding that fact? He was TOLD NOT to approach, and CELL phone records prove he was on the phone with his GF, he was scared and walking away from Zimmerman. If I were Zimmerman and scared someone had a gun, I would NOT go near them, it makes no sense. Regardless WHO yelled for help, fact is Zimmerman should have listened to police and not approached him. What defense do you have for Zimmerman following him? There is no logical reason if he feared for his life to follow.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> Your link doesn't even work.
> 
> Brb I'm following a kid in my neighborhood who looks suspicious cause he's black and he's wearing a hoodie so I'm gonna go stalk him and then after we get into an altercation and I start getting my ass kicked, I murder the kid, but just remember people, that I was the victim in the situation, I was attacked, I was just defending myself. This kid just came after me and attacked me for NO reason at all. This is all his fault, if the kid didn't come up to me and try to attack me none of this would've happened.


http://news.yahoo.com/video/orlando...peak-out-in-trayvon-martin-case-28640523.html

There is your above link.

http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/new...led-in-neighborhood-altercation#ixzz1phFMGCu4

In the above news report, there is eyewitness testimony. The testimony is from the man who lived at the residence this all happened in front of. As you can clearly see, the eyewitness states that Zimmerman was the one being attacked, that Zimmerman was on the ground crying for help while Trayvon was on top of him, and that Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman when Zimmerman reached for his gun and shot Trayvon. 

Many people claim Trayvon couldn't have been on top of Zimmerman since Zimmerman weighed over 250lbs and Trayvon weighed only 140lbs. But what they forget to mention is that Zimmerman is barely 5ft tall, while Trayvon is around 6 foot 3 inches tall. Now stop and think for a second, what would a 6'3 140lb person look like? They'd look like a sickly cancer patient. At that height, there is no way Trayvon weighs only 140lbs, especially being a healthy adult and a high school football player. This lends credibility to the fact that they're trying to make Trayvon seem like less of a threat than he actually was. People easily dismiss eyewitness testimony to keep painting Trayvon as the innocent.

*A few more facts:*

Zimmerman lived in a gated community. It is a series of buildings grouped together. It is completely closed off by high walls, fences and gates. Trayvon did not know anyone in the gated community, therefore had no reason to be there. Trayvon had no way of accessing the gated community unless he climbed the fences, which is trespassing any day of the week. If you've been following the story, you'd know that Zimmermans neighborhood had a lot of robberies and break-ins over the last year. 

From the time it took for Zimmerman to notice Trayvon, and the time he was on the phone with the police before he started following Trayvon, we know that for several minutes Trayvon was walking around in the general area outside of Zimmermans home, looking around for seemingly no reason. But wait, wasn't Trayvon watching a sports game? Why wasn't he hurrying back? Why was he within viewing distance of Zimmermans home for more than several minutes if he was headed straight home to watch the game? These are valid questions. Trayvon seemed in no hurry to get back home. 

Treyvon put on his hoodie when he realized he was being followed. Why did he do this? Hiding his face isn't going to make him invisible to the man following him. But you know what it will do? Make it harder for Zimmerman to recognize his face. Why didn't 'innocent' Trayvon not want his face seen? Why did he only start to leave when Zimmerman came outside? Why was he staring at Zimmerman through the window? Was it because he was up to no good? 

*Here's how it all most likely went down, based on the actual facts and eyewitness accounts:*

Treyvon climbed a tall fence of a gated community looking for stuff outside of peoples apartments to steal, or casing a place to later break into. When he realized he was being followed he put on his hoodie so that his face couldn't be identified. When confronted by Zimmerman, there was an argument about why he was where he shouldn't be. 

Trayvon proceeded to get rowdy and in Zimmermans face (actin' hard), Zimmerman pushed Trayvon off of him, Trayvon came back swinging and knocked Zimmerman on the ground (which is why Zimmerman was bleeding from the back of his head). Trayvon proceeded to continue wailing on Zimmerman. Zimmerman screams for help repeatedly. With no help in sight, Zimmerman manages to reach for his gun with Trayvon on top of him and shot Trayvon from the front, in the chest. Trayvon becomes fatally wounded and falls over into the grass as Zimmerman pushes Trayvon's now lifeless corpse off of him and proceeds to get back up. 

Now which is more believable? This or Zimmerman attacking and shooting him for walking around doing nothing? I think the answer is obvious.

Trayvon was shot in the chest, from the front. He was not walking or running away when he was shot, he was facing Zimmerman and on top of him.

The "Stand your ground" law says that you are allowed to defend yourself with a gun if you're attacked in a place you're allowed to be, such as in public. Many people try to say that since Zimmerman was following Trayvon, that the law does not apply. However, the "Stand your ground" law applies to this as well, such as cases where you're observing someone who may be committing a felony or crime. The fact that Zimmerman followed him does not nullify the law, Zimmerman was legally allowed to be where he was - yet Trayvon was not since in order to enter the gated community, he'd have to of been trespassing. If Zimmerman hadn't of pulled his gun, for all we know Trayvon would have grabbed it and shot Zimmerman with it, or would have simply stolen it and used it in another crime or sold it.

I will continue to post this stuff until people open their eyes and minds that what you are being fed is not the truth. Hate all you like.

Zimmerman will not get sent down, because he acted within the law, as the above police reports Ive posted state. When he doesnt get sent down for this, all hell is going to break loose, so get ready for the riots and retaliation against white people, even though he is Hispanic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SimplyIncredible if you were doing nothing wrong at all, just walking home from the store at night time and all of a sudden a man starts following you, what would your reaction be? Would you think the guy stalking you was innocent?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> SimplyIncredible if you were doing nothing wrong at all, just walking home from the store at night time and all of a sudden a man starts following you, what would your reaction be? Would you think the guy stalking you was innocent?


S.I, please answer THIS post and My post directed at you. I don't believe you can honestly condone what the dude did, I don't care if he's black, white, spanish, whatever...if someone is following you, on a dark, rainy night, while I'm on the phone with my GF, I'm gonna be scared and ready to defend myself. Which is all that Trayvon was doing if he did hit Zimmerman, he was being followed...and the guy is way bigger and older...cmon man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I love how SimplyIncredible posted all those "facts" then at the end posts what he thinks happens and is acting as if that's what really happened.

I also love how you're accusing of Trayvon of being a robber just because he was walking through the neighborhood. To be honest, that makes you no different from Zimmerman huh?

Also LOL at you saying Trayvon started acting "hard" when he went up to Zimmerman, how the FUCK would you react if you were being followed? Would you talk to Zimmerman calmly and nicely as if he's buying you a birthday gift?

Oh and btw about Trayvon putting his hoodie on when he was being followed, I walk in public with my hoodie on and have walked through neighborhoods that I didn't live in with my hood on. Does that mean I'm a "robber" who should be killed too?

And I would love if you would answer my previous post about what you would do if you were being followed by an unknown person at nighttime?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

did you just say he climbed the wall to a gated community where his father lives as a stated fact, and the game was either over or at half time which lasts awhile, and you still refused to answer why zimmerman disobeyed a direct order from cops, thats been asked by everyone other than you in this thread. at this pt you have to be trolling. your usage of saying gansta and actin hard etc is really racist, trying to paint a picture of a black kid in a hoodie, saying a hoodie is dumb is retarded, have you ever been to a gym, or seen someone running, what the heck do you think a hoodie is used for?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Reminds me of free hat from south park

hat killed several babies, but he did it in self defence because they attacked him

shoot, if i get my ass kicked by a kid i'd be the first guy to pull out my gun (not sure why im carrying around a gun though) and shoot him

it seems like the logical thing to do


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's a little something for you guys:

According to ABC News, the police never even looked for Trayvon's parents after he was murdered. His body was left in a morgue for three fucking days. The police didn't ask anyone if they knew who Trayvon was.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/police-chi...mporarily-amid/story?id=15977847#.T2y5oBGvKSo


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I have lobbied here in Iowa for the "Stand Your Ground" law to happen. It won't happen this legislative term, and I'm of the firm belief that it can be a good thing to have it in law here one day. If someone breaks into my home or I'm confronted on the street, I'm not going to retreat. At the same time, I understand fully what my responsibilities are as a gun owner, and my objective would be to only shoot if I feel there's no other recourse and/or my or my family members' lives are in danger. 

That being said, this fucker Zimmerman is a coward who is hiding behind the law. The concept of the law is to stop an attacker, Zimmerman stalked this kid and followed him throughout the neighborhood. When the cops even told him to stop following him and local neighborhood watch outfits said they don't know this guy from a hole in the ground, something ain't right. Neighborhood watch don't get involved unless they have no choice, he could have let the cops handle the matter if there was an issue (sounds like there most likely wasn't except he had to push the issue with the kid). 

If they don't lock the son of a bitch up, there's something massively wrong with the whole thing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

GOON said:


> Actually, if the kid was punching him and physically assaulting him, he can plead self defense since he was, by definition, defending himself. We don't know the extent of the beating he received and for all we know, Trayvon could of been saying stuff like "I'm going to kill you", which wouldn't be shocking since people tend to get worked up during fights. Did he go to the extreme by pulling out a gun though? Absolutely.


I heard that he was bleeding from the back of his head and from his nose.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone who thinks this is about anything other than race is either really naive or really fucking stupid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why was he carrying a gun anyways? Does he shoot kids often?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Why was he carrying a gun anyways? Does he shoot kids often?


I assumed it was in case he came upon someone trying to rob a house.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont know, this whole guns and neighbourhood watch thing seems kinda excessive

And coming from a guy who lives in the middle east, thats saying something


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> I have lobbied here in Iowa for the "Stand Your Ground" law to happen. It won't happen this legislative term, and I'm of the firm belief that it can be a good thing to have it in law here one day. If someone breaks into my home or I'm confronted on the street, I'm not going to retreat. At the same time, I understand fully what my responsibilities are as a gun owner, and my objective would be to only shoot if I feel there's no other recourse and/or my or my family members' lives are in danger.
> 
> That being said, this fucker Zimmerman is a coward who is hiding behind the law. The concept of the law is to stop an attacker, Zimmerman stalked this kid and followed him throughout the neighborhood. When the cops even told him to stop following him and local neighborhood watch outfits said they don't know this guy from a hole in the ground, something ain't right. Neighborhood watch don't get involved unless they have no choice, he could have let the cops handle the matter if there was an issue (sounds like there most likely wasn't except he had to push the issue with the kid).
> 
> If they don't lock the son of a bitch up, there's something massively wrong with the whole thing.


This is my exact stance on this. There is nothing wrong with Stand Your Ground save it seems to be too vague. Chasing/stalking someone, then allegedly getting your ass kicked by that person is not standing your ground in any way shape or form.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

How does a grown ass man get his ass kicked by a kid anyways. Did he shoot him just to show he could take him and save himself the embarrassment?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> This is my exact stance on this. There is nothing wrong with Stand Your Ground save it seems to be too vague. Chasing/stalking someone, then allegedly getting your ass kicked by that person is not standing your ground in any way shape or form.


*Agreed. It sounds more like this guy was an idiot *a pansy one at that* and it had nothing to do with Stand Your Ground. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

redeadening said:


> How does a grown ass man get his ass kicked by a kid anyways. Did he shoot him just to show he could take him and save himself the embarrassment?


 Well the guy who got shot was 17.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dude on the right doesnt exactly look like mike tyson now does he?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> This is my exact stance on this. There is nothing wrong with Stand Your Ground save it seems to be too vague. Chasing/stalking someone, then allegedly getting your ass kicked by that person is not standing your ground in any way shape or form.


"Stand Your Ground" is actually pretty clear cut. It only applies to matters of self-defense, and you have to be able to show that it was self-defense only. What he did was not self-defense when you take the offensive as he tried to do. Yes, offensive here may not be the best word to use but that's how it appeared. If someone is confronting me and I feel my life is in danger, that would be a matter for "Stand Your Ground". He used it as an excuse to commit a murder when he actually chased this kid down the block, which means he is not standing his ground.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Dude on the right doesnt exactly look like mike tyson now does he?


That's him when he was 13, they aren't posting any recent images.

I hope he gets arrested, not because he killed the kid, but just so these assholes in my state will shut the fuck up about trying to repeal our "Stand Your Ground" law.

http://clatl.com/freshloaf/archives...want-georgias-stand-your-ground-law-abolished


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@ BruiserKC: So it's just Florida being Florida then.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Dude on the right doesnt exactly look like mike tyson now does he?


Maybe the other guys just a bad fighter.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Certainly sounds like life dealt him some bad hands


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The legal system is a joke so I wouldn't be surprised if this guy got a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> The legal system is a joke so I wouldn't be surprised if this guy got a slap on the wrist.


That's being generous.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This just gets even more fucked up as more information comes out.

Whether the kid was kicking his ass or not, this guy was following him from a car, was told by the police to leave him be, and clearly didn't. I have nothing against people defending themselves with guns (obviously it should be a case by case basis though) but this sure doesn't sound like he was defending himself, no matter how you look at it. Regardless of what the kid was doing there, this guy sounds like he was the instigator.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He was the instigator, there was no reason for him to follow the kid. Also its hilarious that the neighborhood watch had been trying to get rid of him and they have records of him constantly calling the 911 for no reason, he is so paranoid.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i can understand him following the 17 yo, but he did sound like the instigater.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/video/orlando...peak-out-in-trayvon-martin-case-28640523.html
> 
> There is your above link.
> 
> ...


Take your ass to Stormfront with that garbage.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

^Are going to point out what was actually racist in that post or are you just going to post nonsense like that statement.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/video/orlando...peak-out-in-trayvon-martin-case-28640523.html
> 
> There is your above link.
> 
> ...


Why would Zimmerman be screaming for help if he had a gun? Your story is full of crap.



GOON said:


> ^Are going to point out what was actually racist in that post or are you just going to post nonsense like that statement.


Mainly because most of it is inaccurate and relies on a lot of negative stereotypes that don't apply to this situation. One example is that Zimmerman is 5'9". Another is that he outweighed Martin by 100 pounds.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

GOON said:


> ^Are going to point out what was actually racist in that post or are you just going to post nonsense like that statement.


I do not have the time or the patience to play tit-for-tat with people who are trying to justify what Zimmerman did.

Yourself included.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

sjones8 said:


> I do not have the time or the patience to play tit-for-tat with people who are trying to justify what Zimmerman did.
> 
> Yourself included.


*Well you might not wanna reply with what you said in your previous post. *


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

^My bad. I was just ticked off about that post that Simply Incredible made and him trying to justify what Zimmerman did.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> @ BruiserKC: So it's just Florida being Florida then.


I don't think most Floridians, if they're smart, want to be associated with him.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have anything close to all of the facts, but it seems like this Zimmerman guy may be suffering from a mental illness of some type. "Liberals" love this kind of shit because it allows them to do two things they enjoy greatly; 1. Rant about racism 2. Grab guns. I don't have time to give credence to such stupid bullshit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

those damn liberals.

i wish i could kill them all. with my gun.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

redeadening said:


> those damn liberals.
> 
> i wish i could kill them all. with my gun.


If we killed all of the liberals in America, we would live in a war mongering theocracy because the modern right is fucking crazy. Basically, the American "left" and "right" are so far gone that I have no hope for this fucking place.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

The fact that he then lost his life as a result of that, is nothing less than sickening.

Shot by a self-appointed policeman.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> I don't think most Floridians, if they're smart, want to be associated with him.


I meant the fact he's not charged with anything. Someone, cops/whoever, is misinterpreting Stand Your Ground here.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

sjones8 said:


> I do not have the time or the patience to play tit-for-tat with people who are trying to justify what Zimmerman did.
> 
> Yourself included.


I'm interested in finding out what actually happened. Florida's laws do say that if you reasonably believe you're in danger you can use deadly force to defend yourself. I'm not at all saying what Zimmerman did was right but we really don't know what happened because the police didn't appear to do anything.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cage-Taylor Phitz said:


> I'm interested in finding out what actually happened. Florida's laws do say that if you reasonably believe you're in danger you can use deadly force to defend yourself. I'm not at all saying what Zimmerman did was right but we really don't know what happened because the police didn't appear to do anything.


The funny thing about that law is that Jeb Bush now regrets signing it.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...artins-death/2012/03/23/gIQAz3UpWS_story.html


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

man just look at all the cases since the law was written of people shot in simple arguments, the law is just too vague, and that was one reason a lot of people didnt like it


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

It's funny that the media is portraying Trayvon as a small kid. 










He may be a bit thin, but this guy is pretty goddamn big.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheCelticRebel said:


> It's funny that the media is portraying Trayvon as a small kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he's not 250 pounds.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> But he's not 250 pounds.


You are correct, he was 160 pounds. Still, though, he's intimidating tall to an average man. He was 6'3".


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

What I'm not understanding is, where was Trayvon's right to self-defense? Considering someone ran on him in the dark and rain, who wouldnt try to defend themselves in that situation? How can it be '"self-defense" if you started the altercation in the first place? but what does it matter, he was black, he looked suspicious. If he didn't want to get shot, he shouldn't have been either, right?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

I wonder, where is the same outrage from these civil rights groups, the media, members on here, Al Sharpton etc, over incidents like this?

http://cofcc.org/2012/03/unspeakable-hate-crime-in-nashville/

This type of thing happens each and every day, does anybody care?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if i saw someone that black and tall walking down the street, id shoot him


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

And now sections of the media are finally reporting the actual eye witness reports, which i have been called a racist for repeating:

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/state/witness-martin-attacked-zimmerman-03232012


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> I wonder, where is the same outrage from these civil rights groups, the media, members on here, Al Sharpton etc, over incidents like this?
> 
> http://cofcc.org/2012/03/unspeakable-hate-crime-in-nashville/
> 
> This type of thing happens each and every day, does anybody care?


The media almost never covers stories like this. Blame the media. 
On a flip note, black on black crime is an even bigger problem but that never gets any attention either.

There are plenty of stories involving hate crimes on gay people, transgender people, people of Middle Eastern descent, etc. There will always be stories like this around but the news won't cover all of them.

This story got tons of attention because the parents worked hard to notify the media and tried to spread the word about the tragic situation.



redeadening said:


> if i saw someone that black and tall walking down the street, id shoot him


Your attempt at being funny is awful.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> And now sections of the media are finally reporting the actual eye witness reports, which i have been called a racist for repeating:
> 
> http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/state/witness-martin-attacked-zimmerman-03232012


But he still followed him when the police told him not to. Zimmerman put himself in the situation but instead of accepting the fact that he was beat up by someone who weighed 100 pounds less, he shot him like a coward. It doesn't make Zimmerman look any better.

The reason you were called a racist was because you claimed Martin hopped over a fence and implied that he was about to commit a crime.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> The media almost never covers stories like this. Blame the media.
> On a flip note, black on black crime is an even bigger problem but that never gets any attention either.
> 
> There are plenty of stories involving hate crimes on gay people, transgender people, people of Middle Eastern descent, etc. There will always be stories like this around but the news won't cover all of them.
> ...


comedy is hit and miss but id like to imagine overall im one of the funnier people on the forum

people need cheering up in light of this tragedy


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh look, another story the media, people in this thread, black community leaders, civil rights groups, and people like Al shaprton, choose to ignore:

http://cofcc.org/2012/03/total-bloodbath-in-chicago-9-dead-40-wounded/

Now you tell me, where is the outrage over that? Where was the mass media reporting over that?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Oh look, another story the media, people in this thread, black community leaders, civil rights groups, and people like Al shaprton, choose to ignore:
> 
> http://cofcc.org/2012/03/total-bloodbath-in-chicago-9-dead-40-wounded/
> 
> Now you tell me, where is the outrage over that? Where was the mass media reporting over that?


They don't report that stuff. Just like they don't report about the starving kids in Africa and the US soldiers who are killed overseas. They'd rather spend time talking about someone throwing flour on a pseudo-celebrity. Get off your high horse and just accept the media for what it is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Actually I knew that happened, I have heard about that and it's a sad story as well.

I don't give a damn what CNN and all those other huge media outlets report, I didn't even hear about the Trayvon story from CNN, MSNBC, Fox or any of those other media channels.

Btw what the fuck kind of racist piece of shit website is that?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting pictures aren't they? Not seen them much in the media have you?

http://i.imgur.com/bzRsU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/efT0w.jpg


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Interesting pictures aren't they? Not seen them much in the media have you?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/bzRsU.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/efT0w.jpg


Zimmerman has been arrested before.

Martin hasn't. What's your point?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you really just post a high school picture of Zimmerman?

And as for those pictures of Martin, I know plenty of high schoolers and young adults who take pictures like that but aren't "thugs" or robbers. Taking a picture like that doesn't make you a thug or a robber.

But keep on stereotyping bro.

Oh and SimplyIncredible while you're at it, how about you go back a couple pages in this thread and answer the questions that me and others asked you since you've seemed to have ignored them at first.

And it's funny how you people can try to paint what Zimmerman did as self-defense when he was the one chasing after a kid 10 years younger than him even though cops told him not to, with a loaded gun.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

I think its becoming very obvious that the media have not told you the full picture, and the actual evidence coming out is now making it clear why he wasnt arrested, and why it was self-defence.

Thats all that needs to be said really.

Some dont like the truth being spoken, you happen to be one of them.

Two totally innocent white British tourists gunned down and slaughtered by two black men for nothing and no outcry. One black kid killed in suspicious circumstances and Obama and the civil rights groups wade in. Great to see that the American people and its president have balanced views.

Its laughable that you cant see how you are being played.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> I think its becoming very obvious that the media have not told you the full picture, and the actual evidence coming out is now making it clear why he wasnt arrested, and why it was self-defence.
> 
> Thats all that needs to be said really.
> 
> ...


Truth? You claimed that Zimmerman was short and weighed less than Martin. You also claimed that Martin hopped over a fence and was going to commit a crime. Most of what you said was garbage. The 911 tapes never revealed that Zimmerman was the one screaming for help. If Zimmerman was getting beaten up on the ground, how would he have been able to reach for his gun? Even if he was getting beaten up, what kind of coward would shoot someone who was unarmed?


One fact that remains consistent is that Zimmerman was the instigator and disobeyed the police when they told him not to get involved. Since he started the altercation when he didn't need to, he was in the wrong. But of course you keep neglecting that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's more than just Obama and civil right groups coming out and defending Trayvon. There's PLENTY of white people and other races defending Trayvon. Hell, one of the Republican Presidential candidates came out and defended Trayvon.

If anyone is biased in this situation, it's you. You made up a story that Trayvon hopped over a gate and was about to break into people's houses. You said that Trayvon was gonna rob people because he had his hood on. You posted a high school picture of Zimmerman and tried to compare it to a picture of Trayvon wearing a grill to try to justify what Zimmerman did and make it seem like Trayvon was a thug or gangbanger and Zimmerman was the innocent guy. I'm pretty sure there's a case of an innocent bystander being killed by a white person, why couldn't you reference that instead of the British situation? Why does it have to be a black person? Adding to the fact that the link you posted earlier in on this page is to a website full of a bunch white people being racist as hell towards black people. You are the biased one.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

TehBlackGamer said:


> What I'm not understanding is, where was Trayvon's right to self-defense? Considering someone ran on him in the dark and rain, who wouldnt try to defend themselves in that situation? How can it be '"self-defense" if you started the altercation in the first place? but what does it matter, he was black, he looked suspicious. If he didn't want to get shot, he shouldn't have been either, right?


hence why the stand your ground law is so vague, if you start something you shouldnt get self defense at all


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Based on all the evidence, here is how this went down:*
After a string of robberies, Martin was overzealous about doing his job as neighborhood watch leader, he called the police and started to follow Trayvon, who was not familiar and walking around the gated area where they live, at night, the police tell him not to follow him, but he felt it was his job to. Zimmerman follows Trayvon to find out if he's up to no good, Trayvon decides to attack him, beating him on the ground, then Zimmerman shoots him. 

It's not really illegal to follow someone around in the manner Zimmerman did that night, it's also not illegal to carry a firearm, it was illegal when Trayvon attacked him, and certain level of physical attacks can lead to death, Zimmerman had blood on his nose, and the back of his head, one precise punch to a certain part of your nose can kill you, as well as getting hit too bad in the back of your head. I believe that Zimmerman did have a right to defend himself with use of a firearm, in this situation.

Sorry guys, I got all my information from legit media sources and not some biased, deceitful Young Turks video. I'm sure this will upset some of you, but the truth can be upsetting.

*Witness that said Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him:
*http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/state/witness-martin-attacked-zimmerman-03232012


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

SimplyIncredible probably thinks a Muslim wearing a turban is a terrorist.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SimplyIncredible said:


> I think its becoming very obvious that the media have not told you the full picture, and the actual evidence coming out is now making it clear why he wasnt arrested, and why it was self-defence.
> 
> Thats all that needs to be said really.
> 
> ...


There is no similarity between the two, one department did all they could to find the suspect and bring justice to the victims whereas the other protected the suspect and faulted the victim.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I have no problem with someone disagreeing and thinking Zimmerman was just defending himself but just don't be biased about it like SimplyIncredible is.

What you're saying could be realistic and there's a chance that could've happened, however, fact of the matter is: If Zimmerman didn't follow Trayvon NONE of this would've happened. I just don't buy Zimmerman acting in self-defense, because he was the aggressor, he was the one following Trayvon. I've never heard of someone defending themself in self-defense but yet they followed the person and confronted them. Usually it's the other way around.

For the record, I don't know what the hell Young Turks is.


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

TheCelticRebel said:


> *Based on all the evidence, here is how this went down:*
> After a string of robberies, Martin was overzealous about doing his job as neighborhood watch leader, he called the police and started to follow Trayvon, who was not familiar and walking around the gated area where they live, at night, the police tell him not to follow him, but he felt it was his job to. Zimmerman follows Trayvon to find out if he's up to no good, Trayvon decides to attack him, beating him on the ground, then Zimmerman shoots him.
> 
> It's not really illegal to follow someone around in the manner Zimmerman did that night, it's also not illegal to carry a firearm, it was illegal when Trayvon attacked him, and certain level of physical attacks can lead to death, Zimmerman had blood on his nose, and the back of his head, one precise punch to a certain part of your nose can kill you, as well as getting hit too bad in the back of your head. I believe that Zimmerman did have a right to defend himself with use of a firearm, in this situation.
> ...


 Dude you got it from fucking Fox News, pretty much the equivalent of MSNBC, and the same group of people who claim that he somehow deserved it because of an article of clothing. The only thing this article proves is that A) One person has an entirely different story then what others ahve to told, and B) He was losing a fight he apparently instigated. It's nice you think you found some sort of "truth", but the real truth is, we'll probably never get to the truth, because the person with the other side of the story is dead and in the ground. Good try though.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> *Witness that said Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him:*http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/state/witness-martin-attacked-zimmerman-03232012


So then the witness saw Martin throw the first punch? Because going by that article it just says that the witness saw Zimmerman on the bottom which doesn't prove Martin threw the first punch just that he was on top of Zimmerman.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> I have no problem with someone disagreeing and thinking Zimmerman was just defending himself but just don't be biased about it like SimplyIncredible is.
> 
> What you're saying could be realistic and there's a chance that could've happened, however, fact of the matter is: If Zimmerman didn't follow Trayvon NONE of this would've happened. I just don't buy Zimmerman acting in self-defense, because he was the aggressor, he was the one following Trayvon. I've never heard of someone defending themself in self-defense but yet they followed the person and confronted them. Usually it's the other way around.
> 
> For the record, I don't know what the hell Young Turks is.


He probably shouldn't have followed him, that was a mistake, and he may have been technically the aggressor, but from the perspective of the law, I don't think that will stand up in a court.


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

TheCelticRebel said:


> He probably shouldn't have followed him, that was a mistake, and he may have been technically the aggressor, but from the perspective of the law, I don't think that will stand up in a court.


So you're saying that Trayvon didn't had a right to his perceived self-defense with his fists, but Zimmerman did with his gun? Flawless logic.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

TehBlackGamer said:


> So you're saying that Trayvon didn't had a right to his perceived self-defense with his fists, but Zimmerman did with his gun? Flawless logic.


Zimmerman did nothing illegal by following him in his neighborhood, Trayvon then attacked him, so Zimmerman did have his right to self-defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I just don't see how it can be self-defense if you're the one following him and you're the one being the aggressor.

Just because you start getting your ass kicked doesn't make it self defense.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> I just don't see how it can be self-defense if you're the one following him and you're the one being the aggressor.
> 
> Just because you start getting your ass kicked doesn't make it self defense.


In the eyes of the law, I don't think he would count as the aggressor, unless evidence comes out that he physically attacked Trayvon first.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok but again are there reports of anyone actually seeing Martin throw the first punch or whatever to Zimmerman cause Martin being on top while there on the ground doesn't mean he started the fight.


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

TheCelticRebel said:


> In the eyes of the law, I don't think he would count as the aggressor, unless evidence comes out that he physically attacked Trayvon first.


 I dont know about you, but if someone runs on me in the rain and dark, I'm swinging first and asking questions later. It definitely doesnt seem like Zimmerman identified himself at anytime and from the phone recordings, it doesn't sound like he was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt either. After all, those assholes always get away, dont they?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

The fact of the matter is that the dispatcher specifically told Zimmerman _not_ to follow Martin in the first place. He did anyway.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TehBlackGamer said:


> B) He was losing a fight he apparently instigated.


That's the main point. All of this would have been avoided if Zimmerman didn't initiate the confrontation.



MoneyStax said:


> The fact of the matter is that the dispatcher specifically told Zimmerman _not_ to follow Martin in the first place. He did anyway.


Exactly. Disobeying the police's orders puts you in the wrong automatically.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i dont see how you following someone at night after being told not to by police in your car, then you get out and confront them,and you expect to get self defense. i dont know a person on the planet that some random person following you and comes at you , is thinking oh he wants to know my name and where im from. with all the kidnappings and murders everyday across the country and now your a child. theres no way in hell you are going to talk to them, its a fight or flight situation. and no one has the right to confront someone for any reason outside of actually seeing a crime. which there wasnt anything going on , but someone walking, and didnt zimmerman say he saw hom come out of the lil store of whatever? so how long was he actually following him?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Yup, a 300lb fat man needs a gun to defend himself against a skinny 17-year old teenager. Yeah and Maryse Ouellet is also performing fellatio on me as I type this. It was the fat man's fault for following the teen, his fault for confronting him, and its his fault the kid is dead.

Whats the teen at fault for? Walking home? Being black? Throwing some punches because a fat man who he noticed had been stalking him confronted him, and he was afraid?


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Exactly. Disobeying the police's orders puts you in the wrong automatically.


It wasn't police, though, it was just a 911 dispatcher, also I don't think that going against their suggestions puts you in the wrong automatically, sometimes those assholes tell you to not shoot an intruder in your home and just to wait til' police come, which I think is wrong.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheCelticRebel said:


> It wasn't police, though, it was just a 911 dispatcher, also I don't think that going against their suggestions puts you in the wrong automatically, sometimes those assholes tell you to not shoot an intruder in your home and just to wait til' police come, which I think is wrong.


But in this case he wasn't in immediate danger. He had no reason to confront someone or attack anyone.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

I hope this asshole goes to jail.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

GOON said:


> Not a nanny state like Europe.


Actually, USA is far more of a nanny state than Europe. In Europe you can do all kinds of things that are illegal in USA.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/video/orlando...ak-out-in-trayvon-martin-case-28640523.html\\
> 
> Watch the video, the kids father clearly states at 1.30 that the person yelling 'help' was NOT his son, and therefore it was clearly Zimmerman.
> 
> ...


Martin's father didn't even know about the death until a few hours later so how would he know?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> I think its becoming very obvious that the media have not told you the full picture, and the actual evidence coming out is now making it clear why he wasnt arrested, and why it was self-defence.
> 
> Thats all that needs to be said really.
> 
> ...


You are really missing the point. 

If those ~totally innocent white British tourists~ were black, people would be looking for any reason to blame them - _despite being victims_ - just like they're doing for Trayvon. Whether it's because of what they were wearing at the time (like -OMG- a hoody or something offensive like that!!!), or something they might have done during their life to show that they're really violent thugs and maybe they provoked the incident- NO RACIST THO-, or, y'know, search the internet for pictures of them wearing gold teeth, which totally proves that they're violent thugs.

Any sort of violence is horrible, but I don't think you realize how disadvantaged one is as a black, or just plain non-white person when it comes to where they are in the pecking order in society. The dead white dudes will always be treated like the pure victims and nobody will ever try and prove otherwise. Meanwhile, a dead black teenager is being blamed for being shot by a racist thug because somehow, a picture of him with gold teeth totally proves that he's some sort of gangbanger. Trying to turn something that is the same type of blatant racism that's been ingrained into society for hundreds of thousands of years and turn it into "BUT OMG WHAT ABOUT TEH POOR WHITE PPL" is exactly why a black kid can walk down the street and be followed, avoided or fucking shot dead without the police giving a shit. Can we just- for once- stop making this all about the poor white people and ~reverse racism~ and just acknowledge the fact that racism still exists and people are still fucking angry and black people will continue to be real fucking angry at a system that is constantly working against them because no matter what, they're unimportant and just a burden on poor white cops who have got to spend their afternoon trying to sort out the death of yet another black youth who has committed no crime apart from being a black youth.

-phew- This social activism shit is exhausting.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It'll be hard to prove because the guys dead, but if he felt his life was in danger, then he would have the right to self defense. since it seems like Zimmerman was the aggressor in this instance. But I'm pretty sure that as soon as you put yourself in a advantage though then it turns into a crime on your part. so if Zimmerman was getting the crap and honestly thought he might die, or if the gun somehow go knocked away and they both went for it and Martin old got shot then I THINK it's self defense cause he thought his life was in danger. 

But obviously if Ziummerman pulled out the gun, the other guy got off of him and stopped and he shot him anyway, then it is not self defense anymore. and from what i've heard, you hear Zimmerman say a Racial Slur right before he shoots Martin.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah he calls Trayvon a ****.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

I've read a lot of reports that it was in fact, raining that night. If that's the case, then the hoodie actually makes sense.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

You don't even want to know what the Police did down in Florida during the Cocaine Age.

Here is a little taste of that corruption.

http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/20...a-locka-police-captain-bullet-resistant-vests


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

People need to stop it with this "hulking football player" stance. I actually went through his family members' Facebook pages now, and there are plenty of recent pictures of him. He looks tall, but dude is a stringbean. And more importantly, he looks like a kid. Zimmerman acknowledged in the 9-11 call that he looked to be a kid, late teens. If any grown ass 28-year-old man can look at this skinny kid and become fearful, that's ridiculous.

Regardless if he was a kid that was on the right path or a hardhead, Zimmerman was the one who followed him and put him six feet deep.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, I just saw that video. That is ridiculous. In the first place, just because a person is black and walking down the street, doesn't mean they are up to no good.

Second, the guy who shot him, should be thrown in prison for shooting another person. In the first place its against the law to shoot a person.

I'm not taking a black person's side or anyone else's here... it's just common sense that man should go to jail.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

I see a lot of post condemning Zimmerman based on the idea that he ws the instigator in this scenerio. But it's not that cut and dry. You can't condemn someone of one crime simply because he commited another. UNLESS (hypothetically) Zimmerman saw Martin walking down the street, grabbed his gun and then proceededto initiate contact. This could prove that Zimmerman had the intent on using his gun. 

But back to my point. Should he have followed him? No. Should he have confronted him? No. He should of let the police deal with Martin if he was in fact up to no good. But the circumstances changed once Zimmerman felt his life or well being was in danger. Now remove height, weight and age from this and understand that if you are in possession of a deadly weapon and you become somehow overwhelmed, then the use of deadly force is a viable option. Because in this case the gun that belongs to Zimmerman could've ended up in the hands of his "attacker" and used against him.

With that said. I wouldn't agree with Zimmerman being charged with anything more than aggravated menacing, stalking and harassment.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Awesome Bomb said:


> With that said. I wouldn't agree with Zimmerman being charged with anything more than aggravated menacing, stalking and harassment.


That's what's probably going to happen anyway. The legal system is extremely flawed and inconsistent so I would be shocked if he was charged for anything. Even though he obviously is guilty and was in the wrong for initiating the confrontation and shooting an unarmed person when he allegedly was losing a fight that he didn't need to start.

When Zimmerman doesn't go to jail a bunch of people will probably applaud the legal system for "working" but they are probably the same people who are still mad about OJ.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

regardless this man needs to go to jail for taking the life of a young man. murder is murder.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

GD said:


> regardless this man needs to go to jail for taking the life of a young man. murder is murder.


*I think the guy should go to trial. The word, "murder" is a legal word though...that's where the difficulty lies. If he did indeed murder the kid then he should absolutely go to jail but that would be up to the jury. The jury would decide if it's "murder" or not. 

I do think he should be indited though. Absolutely. Let a jury decide this pricks fate. *


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

For those who don't know by now, murder is the actof killing another with malice aforethought. Manslaughter is the act of killing without or "in the heat of passion". 

So for Zimmerman to be charged with murder, the police would have to find probable cause to arrest him for murder. Which they won't. Manslaughter,on the other hand, could work if evidence came to light that the use of deadly force was not justifiable in this circumstance. Which, based off reports, IT WAS. Unarmed or not, the moment Martin became an imminent threat to Zimmerman is the moment Zimmerman was within his rights to protect himself.

Does that absolve him of any wrong doing? No. Dudes a jackass for bringing a gun to a fist fight and then finding himself in the situation where he "had to" use it. That doesn't make him guilty of murder though.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

hes guilty because he was following someone without any authority to do so and after he was told not to, that makes it murder. nothing zimmerman did was justifiable, because he caused the interaction. you cant follow someone in a car get out and confront them and claim you felt threatened when you are the one doing the threatening of an unknown person follwoing after a child and crying foul after the fact


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Some of you have no idea about what the 'stand your ground law' means do you?

If he was being attacked, which he was, then he had the right to do what he did. That is the reason he hasn't been arrested. He was not following the kid when the altercation occurred, he had gone back to his car when he was attacked from behind by the kid who then proceeded to knock him on the ground and beat him in the face, which the eye witnesses have confirmed. Zimmerman had cuts and bruises on his face and head from the beating, and *HE* was the one screaming 'HELP' in the 911 calls *NOT* the kid.

Its not rocket science people. Why some of you are unable to grasp these facts I do not understand. You are just believing everything that the media is telling you to, and they are not giving you the facts of what actually happened because of the liberal agenda they are pushing onto you.

When the actual facts come out, you will see why he is not going to be charged for anything.

So:

1. He is not white, he is hispanic.
2. He was not following the kid when the altercation occurred, he was at his car.
3. The kid had circled round and came up behind him.
4. The kid started the physical altercation and attacked him.
5. The kid then proceeded to punch him in the face whilst on top of him.
6. Zimmerman was the one shouting for help, not the kid.
7. Eye witnesses have confirmed the above, and confirmed that it was the kid on top of Zimmerman beating him.
8. Therefore under the law, Zimmerman is not guilty of any crime, and *THAT* is why he has not been arrested.

How many times do I have to post the actual facts before people start to understand that you are being fed lies by the media?

White people get murdered every single day by blacks, it is a *FAR* more regular occurrence than things like this, so where is the same outrage when that happens? Where are the protests? Where is the media coverage? Where is your outrage?

Oh look, this just happened today: http://nems360.com/view/full_story/...leased?instance=secondary_stories_left_column

Where is the mass media coverage for this? 

Zimmerman will not be charged with any crime because he is guilty of no crime other than defending himself. End of story.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

GD said:


> regardless this man needs to go to jail for taking the life of a young man. murder is murder.


No, it isnt. You know nothing of the law.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So I just saw the video where an eyewitness talked about what happened...he never said anything about Zimmerman still being in his car when Trayvon approached him and he said nothing about Trayvon starting the fight.

All he said was Trayvon was kicking Zimmerman's ass, Zimmerman was crying for help, he told them to stop fighting or he was gonna call 911 and when he came downstairs from his apartment Trayvon was on the ground dead.

Also, do you have any stats or facts to back up that white people killed every day by black people and it is a regular occurrence? Or is that just you making up stuff again and continuing to be a biased racist fuck?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Self defense imo. The little shit deserved to be shot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why did he deserve to get shot?


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> So I just saw the video where an eyewitness talked about what happened...he never said anything about Zimmerman still being in his car when Trayvon approached him and he said nothing about Trayvon starting the fight.
> 
> All he said was Trayvon was kicking Zimmerman's ass, Zimmerman was crying for help, he told them to stop fighting or he was gonna call 911 and when he came downstairs from his apartment Trayvon was on the ground dead.
> 
> Also, do you have any stats or facts to back up that white people killed every day by black people and it is a regular occurrence? Or is that just you making up stuff again and continuing to be a biased racist fuck?


Sure, i'll get all the statistics together on black crime and post them.

However, i'm sure you'll just call them 'racist' and throw them aside, just like with this case.

My friend, the only racist here is you, because you refuse to see the actual facts of the case because the kid who died is black, and the person who shot him is 'white' (hispanic).

What will you say when he is charged with no crime and the media are forced to print the full facts? Will they be 'racists' then too?

Shouting 'racism' doesnt work anymore buddy, give it a rest.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think the guy should go to trial. The word, "murder" is a legal word though...that's where the difficulty lies. If he did indeed murder the kid then he should absolutely go to jail but that would be up to the jury. The jury would decide if it's "murder" or not.
> 
> I do think he should be indited though. Absolutely. Let a jury decide this pricks fate. *


Someone can be arrested/detained without being charged, first of all. So they very well could have taken him into custody, that is an outright lie. Additionally, it was up to the responding officers on the scene to make the determination as to whether he had acted in self defense. Those officers were not "forced" to come to that conclusion by any means. They most certainly could have decided the circumstances were suspicious or vague and then decided to detain him.

Acting like the cops are somehow powerless under the law is an insulting joke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm actually expecting Zimmerman to get charged with no crime and not see any time in jail.

And no SimplyIncredible, I won't call it racist if you get stats and facts to prove that black people murder white people everyday, I'll admit that I was wrong and you were right. So come on...prove it, show me the facts.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

We know Zimmerman put his hands on Trayvon first, imagine all the evidence we have to gather just to get justice. Also, if Trayvon had killed Zimmerman, he would have been arrested.

First line of the law says "reasonable fear", you don't determine that off Zimmerman's statements, you do that through an investigation. Witnesses were calling the Police Department for days trying to give their account of what happened. I don't think they cared cause the kid was black, and its a shame the family had to go through the media when they realized the police was never gonna arrest Zimmerman. 

Police are saying they took Zimmerman's word cause he "looked" squeaky clean. You already know what that means. So it only makes sense to Sanford's City Manager that the officers were not suspicious of the circumstances surrounding the shooting. 

And they wonder why brothers from the hood don't trust the police.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> No, it isnt. You know nothing of the law.


I'm reading the law and it doesn't support the use of force in this case. Its obvious Zimmerman was looking for trouble and found out, shot the kid out of spite instead of walking away. His life was not in danger.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Also SimplyIncredible and the others defending Zimmerman, what do you have to say about Zimmerman calling Trayvon a **** either before or after he shoots him (I think it was after).


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Also SimplyIncredible and the others defending Zimmerman, what do you have to say about Zimmerman calling Trayvon a **** either before or after he shoots him (I think it was after).


They won't say anything about that because they choose to ignore it.

Let's be real. A 26 year old gotta have something better to do than be a captain of a neighborhood watch and patrol a gated community at 8 o'clock at night. Seems like he killed the kid in cold blood. Cause ain't no way you can gun down somebody cause you caught a few lumps, he should get hit with manslaughter at the minimum. Still can't believe it is taking them over 2 weeks to charge him.

Lee was running a Mickey Mouse operation over there. Should have taken the homicide more seriously. It's a damn shame how a police department and City Manager are so nonchalant about a homicide. They even stopped gathering evidence and "corrected" witnesses statements.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Also SimplyIncredible and the others defending Zimmerman, what do you have to say about Zimmerman calling Trayvon a **** either before or after he shoots him (I think it was after).


From what I remember it was before.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah because he said something like "They always get away" before he called him a ****.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't think of how any reasonable person on hearing these calls assumes this guy was telling the truth. He outweighs the boy by 100 damned pounds, chased him up onto someone's property, gets into a fight with him and then blasts him. No I'm not psychic and I wasn't there but how anyone can view all this and come down on that dude's side makes me see red.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Because that's what the media wants us to think. That's not what really happened, Trayvon stalked Zimmerman and then beat up Zimmerman which resulted in him shooting Trayvon in self-defense. We're just being fooled by the media.

/endsarcasm


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Because that's what the media wants us to think. That's not what really happened, Trayvon stalked Zimmerman and then beat up Zimmerman which resulted in him shooting Trayvon in self-defense. We're just being fooled by the media.
> 
> /endsarcasm


The call that Treyvon made to his girlfriend proves that he was walking home in the rain, looking for some place to stop and get some shelter. He probably thought, maybe I can run up under someones porch or that bush over there. Why wouldn't he? He was in his own goddamned neighborhood. Of course he was "looking around" 

Yet you can hear this damned psychopath George Zimmerman on the 911 call talking about how this kid is "stopping and just looking around". Acting "suspicious". You can literally hear as the mind of this sick fuck twists Treyvon's behavior into criminality. Step by step he is justifying his own aggressive behavior, interpreting each of the kid's actions the way he needs to justify what he is about to do.

The psychological profile of this vigilante is now here for all the world to see, and it makes me sick that somehow, to some people, he has become the victim.

It is enough to make you throw up.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Didn't his dad's fiance live in the neighborhood?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought it was his dad that lived in the neighborhood, and that's why he was in the neighborhood in the first place, to visit his dad.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Some of you have no idea about what the 'stand your ground law' means do you?


Jeb Bush said himself that the Stand Your Ground Law won't protect Zimmerman in this situation. That means something coming from someone who signed the law.

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com..._jeb-bush-ground-neighborhood-watch-volunteer



SimplyIncredible said:


> So:
> 
> 1. He is not white, he is hispanic.
> 2. He was not following the kid when the altercation occurred, he was at his car.
> ...


1. He's half white. That's an irrelevant point. 
2. Then why did Martin's girlfriend hear him say that he was being followed?
3. And where is the proof of that? Where are your so called "facts"?
4, 5. Possibly because he was being threatened by some stranger. 
6. According to one eyewitness while other eyewitnesses have said otherwise.

Zimmerman started the altercation and ended up shooting an unarmed person because he was losing the fight. There's no way to justify that.








> White people get murdered every single day by blacks, it is a *FAR* more regular occurrence than things like this, so where is the same outrage when that happens? Where are the protests? Where is the media coverage? Where is your outrage?
> 
> Oh look, this just happened today: http://nems360.com/view/full_story/...leased?instance=secondary_stories_left_column
> 
> ...


Black on black crime is a far bigger problem and happens much more frequently. The crazy thing is that the majority of the time the suspect is never found.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

kobra we're supposed to ignore that.

The media is brainwashing us into thinking Zimmerman was in the wrong, that kid deserved to get shot.

/endsarcasm


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Sure, i'll get all the statistics together on black crime and post them.


Which has nothing to do with this situation but go ahead. It's a well known fact but you're exaggerating the severity of it. Like I said earlier, black on black crime is a far bigger problem and the numbers of black on white crime are relatively small in comparison. 




> What will you say when he is charged with no crime and the media are forced to print the full facts? Will they be 'racists' then too?
> 
> Shouting 'racism' doesnt work anymore buddy, give it a rest.


So I guess you believe that OJ truly was not guilty?



notorious_187 said:


> Also SimplyIncredible and the others defending Zimmerman, what do you have to say about Zimmerman calling Trayvon a **** either before or after he shoots him (I think it was after).


Here's Zimmerman's "black friend" speaking about that. Yes they actually pulled the "black friend" card.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Which has nothing to do with this situation but go ahead. It's a well known fact but you're exaggerating the severity of it. Like I said earlier, black on black crime is a far bigger problem and the numbers of black on white crime are relatively small in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate when people do that.

For example, someone goes on a huge ass homophobic rant but then once questioned about they say "I'm not a homophobe, I have a gay friend."


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

gay friend, black friend, native american friend...such bullshit, if you had friends you wouldnt use slurs period, whats so hard about not using a slur...hell i refuse to acknowledge that theres a football team in wash dc because the name is a fucking racial slur...term of endearment my ass!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Here are 2 eyewitnesses:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cWwUAbbWnk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll admit, me and my friends joke around sometimes about our races but never has a white friend of mine called me the n-word nor have I called them a cracker or something like that. Nor do I call a hispanic friend a ******* or something other derogatory term.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

The Zimmerman defender's arguments are folding like a house of cards in a room full of fans.


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

So we are suppose to feel bad for Zimmerman because he's upset that everyone is outraged at him killing a 17 year old Kid and he wants to prove that he is innocent?


Too bad he didn't give Trayvon a chance to prove his innocence and decided right from the start that just by walking that Trayvon was on drugs and about to do something wrong. If Zimmerman never made the assumption that Trayvon was about to commit a criminal act then the kid would still be alive.


His side does not want us to rush to judgment against him, that's exactly what he did to Trayvon. How can he tell that someone is on drugs when they are simply walking?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm still in shock that some people can say with a straight face that a 250 lbs fatass can get his ass kicked by a 17 year old beanpole to the point where he has to scream for his life before pulling a gun out on the kid, you know since apparently it was Zimmerman screaming *facepalm*


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

i am tired of all the press this is getting.. So what someone got shot, the only reason its getting attention is due to the kid being black. If this was a white kid that got shot, not a single fuck would be given.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

AlecPure said:


> i am tired of all the press this is getting.. So what someone got shot, the only reason its getting attention is due to the kid being black. If this was a white kid that got shot, not a single fuck would be given.


Know why?

Because if it were a black kid who shot him, justice would have been served.

Swiftly at that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol are you kidding? Tell that to Natalie Halloway and Madeline McClane.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

mrgagentleman said:


> Know why?
> 
> Because if it were a black kid who shot him, justice would have been served.
> 
> Swiftly at that.


Didn't Troy Davis (A black guy) get executed a couple months ago because he was accused of murdering a white cop, even though he didn't?

And GTFO about not a single fuck would be given about a white person, Natalie Holloway? Casey Anthony shit?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

not to mention all the laws named after white kids who went missing and murdered, dont start oh it was a black kid, cause we all know black people have been getting all the breaks in america :/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The main reason this Trayvon story has blown up and gotten so huge IMO is because of the cops not doing anything about it.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Didn't Troy Davis (A black guy) get executed a couple months ago because he was accused of murdering a white cop, even though he didn't?


Exactly.

And that was another case where they "took the word" of eyewitnesses, and didn't do proper evidence that Troy Davis was indeed the guy that killed the cop.

And those same ppl recanted their testimonies, yet Troy Davis was executed anyways.

Since when was a simple testimony enough to arrest a person, or in the case of Trayvon Martin, send a person home w/o doing a background check, and allowing the man to keep his gun?


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

People who keep bringing up "where is the outrage on Black on White crimes or Black on Black crimes' are not paying attention.

There should be anger when anyone is murdered in Cold Blood no matter what the races are. People aren't just outraged because of Zimmerman killing a Black Kid. It's the fact that he is walking around free with the SPD taking his word for it and not even doing an proper investigation.


The SPD decided to play Judge and Jury in Zimmerman's defense instead of doing what they are suppose to do and let the case go to trail. I think there would and should be an equal outrage if a Black man killed a white teen and was roaming around free.


But I don't think that the Black Man would be allowed to roam free even if he claimed Self Defense. He would still end up arrested , charged and have to go through trail.


In a case similar to this one a Black Man Dooley killed a white man and claimed Self Defense and was still arrested and charged.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AlecPure said:


> i am tired of all the press this is getting.. So what someone got shot, the only reason its getting attention is due to the kid being black. If this was a white kid that got shot, not a single fuck would be given.


Mainly because the suspect never was arrested or went to a police station. 

I could say the same thing about those missing white women stories like Natalee Holloway which get way too much attention. It's almost like no one else ever ends up missing.


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

http://articles.cnn.com/2012-03-23/...ndercover-officer-investigation?_s=PM:JUSTICE


Zimmerman assaulted a Police Officer, but claims that the Officer assaulted him first just like he says Trayvon attacked him first. SO Zimmerman is never the aggressor and it's always people attacking him?

It's on the second page


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

HHHForever said:


> http://articles.cnn.com/2012-03-23/...ndercover-officer-investigation?_s=PM:JUSTICE
> 
> 
> Zimmerman assaulted a Police Officer, but claims that the Officer assaulted him first just like he says Trayvon attacked him first. SO Zimmerman is never the aggressor and it's always people attacking him?
> ...


It's a C-O-N-spiracy.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

AlecPure said:


> i am tired of all the press this is getting.. So what someone got shot, the only reason its getting attention is due to the kid being black. If this was a white kid that got shot, not a single fuck would be given.


I love how white people keep saying this. This case is getting so much attention because of the incompetency of the police dpt and due to Zimmerman not getting charged nor arrested. If you don't want cases like this being so big, stop being racist losers that stalk black kids. Stop being racist losers that don't arrest white people for murdering black kids.
You white people bitching about this case getting public is really annoying. I really take it as white people just don't know how to not be the focal point 24/7. This whole illusion of white supremacy is dying and you can't handle it.

Don't kill black children. Arrest your fellow racists who do so. This type of shit won't get so popular. Sorry that it's inconveniencing you. Like Sarge Willie Pete said, "Racism costs white people." It cost you having you to read about the "press". It cost Trayvon his life... but hey, people like you don't care about black lives.

btw... when black people kill white people they don't get away with it. You're a piece of sparkling dust for viewing something like this with such a myopic lens and just as a reason to magically become the victim. You're worse than the women that try to pretend to be the victim after their husbands kill someone. "Ok.. so he killed a man and his daughter will be alone for the rest of her life... but I'm the real victim. I have to live with the fact that everyone keeps calling my husband a racist." Fuck out of my face with that bullshit.

Casey Anthony got zero press. Right?

Kindly, eat a pickle, THANK YOU.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stop the flaming.*


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll call people unicorns or teletubbies when they display ignorance next time. My fault.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If they are being so ignorant then it should be easy for you to argue against whatever they say without name calling. I don't have a problem banning people from the thread.*


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm not even surprised that the cops didn't do anything, things would be different if the murderer was a white christian.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So, a white dude left his house followed a black kid, and shot him because he looked suspicious, even thou the cops told him to wait until their arrival? That's what I got out of my dad yelling on the phone with his bro about this situation. At least that's what I think he said. His Jamaican accent tests me sometimes.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

I don't know the full details of the story, seeing as it's barely (if at all) been mentioned on English news but would anyone actually lose any sleep if Zimmerman was arrested and put in jail? I don't see why they don't just do it to stop all the uproar if nothing else...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

It makes me angry as a Floridan living in Orlando to see this go on in my state. This is just sick, I just want to go to that murder and hit him, but I can't do that then I would be arrested. I hope he gets his guilty deserts. Murdering ass!


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok, just to get things into perspective:



> *Crime Rates:*
> 
> Blacks are seven times more likely than people of other races to commit murder, and eight times more likely to commit robbery.
> When blacks commit crimes of violence, they are nearly three times more likely than non-blacks to use a gun, and more than twice as likely to use a knife.
> ...


http://www.colorofcrime.com/colorofcrime2005.html

Where is the media coverage? Where is the outrage? Why does one story like this get such huge headlines whilst all the black on white hate crimes are buried, never to be seen again? Where are Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson when these crimes occur? Where are you people with your outrage?

And the most well known, most distusging, and most fucking obvious and downright incredible example of the media choosing to ignore horrific black crimes against whites, is this vile, vile story, possibly the worst hate crime ever to take place in the US, and certainly the one to get by far the least media coverage. The fact that most of you will not have even of heard of it, proves my point.

If you are squeamish you might not want to read the details:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murders_of_Channon_Christian_and_Christopher_Newsom#Crime



> According to news reports, Christian and Newsom had gone on a date at a local restaurant on Saturday, January 6, 2007, but did not return home. During their night out, the couple was carjacked, bound and blindfolded by three males, and "taken back to Lemaricus Devall 'Slim' Davidson's rented house on Chipman Street."[6]
> 
> Christian's parents found her abandoned Toyota 4-Runner two blocks away from the Chipman Street house the following Monday with the help of her mobile phone provider. An envelope recovered from the vehicle yielded fingerprint evidence that led police to Lemaricus Davidson and 2316 Chipman Street. When police went to the address on Tuesday, January 9, they found the home unoccupied and Christian's body in a trash can in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


http://www.knoxnews.com/videos/detail/chipman-murders-channon-christian-chris-newsom/



> The online community at knoxnews.com responds with an outpouring of comments every time the News Sentinel publishes a story about this crime. Many have voiced frustration and indignation over the perceived lack of national media coverage.
> 
> That's not entirely true. There has been some coverage. CNN did a piece. Fox News did some reporting. Although this case is shocking to us, and certainly unfamiliar territory for East Tennessee, it is not necessarily something that hasn't occurred similar in other parts of the country.
> 
> ...


Now can you imagine, for a single SECOND, if this was the other way around, would the media be saying that? Would they have ignored this story and gave such a horrific crime such little coverage? I think we all know the answer to that.






The video says it all, whee was the outrage? Where was the media coverage? Where were Sharpton? Where were Jackson? Where were the civil rights groups condemning this horrific crime? Where were the protests?

I'm simply trying to show you the utter hypocrisy and brainwashing that is going on in the media, and with these civil rights groups and liberals, regarding race.

The fact that most of you will never even have heard of the above murders, proves my point. If 4 white people had done that to a black, hispanic or asian couple, what do you think the reaction would have been?

Though speaking the truth, and giving people the real facts, not what the media feed you, is racist isnt it?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Has there ever been a black serial killer? Completely serious question.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Has there ever been a black serial killer? Completely serious question.


Just off the top of my head, the DC Sniper? About to do the research (slow work day)

The following black men are among the most prolific serial killers in U.S. history

Jake Bird (1901-1949) a transient, might have been one of the most prolific serial killers in the nation, although the case failed to capture the attention of the national press, according to HistoryLink.org. Bird was caught in Tacoma on October 30, 1947, after breaking in the home of Bertha Kludt and her daughter Beverly June Kludt and hacking them to death with an ax. He confessed to the killings, reportedly saying it was a burglary gone awry. On Nov. 26, 1947, following a three-day trial, he was convicted of first-degree murder. While on death row, he confessed to committing or being involved in 44 murders during his travels across the country. He was hanged at the Washington State Penitentiary in Walla Walla on July 15, 1949.

Anthony Sowell, 50, was arrested in 2009 after a woman complained she had been raped at his Cleveland home. Soon after the police went to his house to question him, they discovered 11 bodies buried in his backyard. The unemployed former U.S. Marine, who neighbors say sold scrap metal, reportedly lured his victims -- all of them black -- to his home with promises of alcohol and drugs, the police said. He then strangled and left their bodies in the house or buried them in the backyard, reports say.

Andre Crawford, 47, a Navy veteran who was accused of raping and killing women during the 1990s, was found guilty in 2009 of committing a series of rapes on Chicago's South Side. Crawford, who was dubbed the Englewood-area serial killer, was accused of stabbing, strangling and bludgeoning 11 drug addicts and prostitutes, and brutally assaulting a 12th victim who escaped after pretending to be dead. He reportedly killed the victims, smoked crack cocaine and returned to have sex with their corpses in the same abandoned buildings where some of their decayed bodies were found months later.

Lorenzo Gilyard reportedly murdered more women than Jack the Ripper during his time as s serial killer -- about 13 -- and no one paid attention. He began strangling prostitutes in his hometown of Kansas City, Mo., in 1977 at the age of 26, according to TruTV. He retired in 1993 at the age of 42, reports say. The only reason he was caught was that DNA evidence fell into the "lap of the city's homicide detectives.'' Three years later, he was convicted and sentenced to life prison without the possibility of parole.

Cleophus Prince, a sexual predator and serial killer, reportedly terrorized San Diego for much of 1990. The former Navy machinist, dubbed the Clairemont Killer, stabbed six women and spurred the largest police manhunt in the city's history, according to news reports. Each crime fit an eerie pattern: women, often home alone, slain with one of their own knives moments after taking a shower, with no sign of forced entry. Prince was unique because white women were among his victims.

Wayne Williams was believed to be one of the most prolific serial killers in the 1970s and 1980s. He is suspected of killing 27 black youths in the Atlanta area, mostly boys between the ages of 7 and 14, from October 1979 to May 1981. However, he was convicted only in the murders of two adults. The cases shook the local community at the time because of fears that racism diminished the strength and speed of law enforcement's response to the killings.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.thepoliticalcesspool.org...ple-then-rapes-and-murders-85-year-old-woman/

Oh look, more evidence.



> Black man breaks into home of elderly couple, then rapes and murders 85 year old woman:
> 
> As RamZPaul has already stated, unlike the media manufactured story concerning Trayvon Martin, there are no candle light vigils planned for Nancy Strait. There are no White people marching demanding justice. No calls from the President. Just silence.
> 
> ...


So again, where is the mass media coverage? Where are the protests? The outrage? 

Anybody?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

CP Munk said:


> Has there ever been a black serial killer? Completely serious question.


What a dumb question, of course there are, you just dont hear about them in the media as much as the white ones.

http://blackpeoria.wordpress.com/list-of-black-serial-killers/


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Ok, just to get things into perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all the reason why the Trayvon Martin story is getting so much attention is because the suspect wasn't arrested and wasn't even taken to a police station. In the black on white crimes, the suspect is almost ALWAYS arrested and charged with a serious punishment. You keep overlooking that and whining about interracial crime stats which have NOTHING to do with the death of an unarmed black teenager. To put things in perspective, the numbers for black on black crime are far worse and most of the time the suspects are never found. Why aren't you complaining about that? That's a greater injustice for something that statistically is a much greater problem.

On a side note, it's funny how white people will deny that someone is half white when they do something terrible.



> Of the nearly 770,000 violent interracial crimes committed every year involving blacks and whites, blacks commit 85 percent and whites commit 15 percent.


No one is denying that the crime rates in the black community are awful but the vast majority of the time the victims are other black people. Also your source seems biased which skews the figures because there are other sources that point out how black on black crime is more prevalent than black on white crime. 



> Blacks commit more violent crime against whites than against blacks. Forty-five percent of their victims are white, 43 percent are black, and 10 percent are Hispanic.


If there are way more white people than black people in the US and the percentages are the same, proportionately who is affected the worst? Black people. That proves my point. 




> And the most well known, most distusging, and most fucking obvious and downright incredible example of the media choosing to ignore horrific black crimes against whites, is this vile, vile story, possibly the worst hate crime ever to take place in the US, and certainly the one to get by far the least media coverage. The fact that most of you will not have even of heard of it, proves my point.


Also what makes you think that most of the black on white crime was racially motivated? Posting the stats doesn't prove anything and is irrelevant to the situation. Why don't you post the horrific stories about hate crimes on gay people, transgender people, and people of Middle Eastern descent? Those stories hardly get any news coverage. Yet those hate crimes probably occur pretty frequently.




> I'm simply trying to show you the utter hypocrisy and brainwashing that is going on in the media, and with these civil rights groups and liberals, regarding race.
> 
> The fact that most of you will never even have heard of the above murders, proves my point. If 4 white people had done that to a black, hispanic or asian couple, what do you think the reaction would have been?


If the 4 white people weren't arrested and weren't brought to a police station then the news probably would cover it. However, if they were arrested and brought to trial then it wouldn't have made the news. That's something that you keep overlooking. In fact do you honestly think that the white on black hate crimes stopped after James Byrd? Get real. They still happen but the news can't cover everything. 



> Though speaking the truth, and giving people the real facts, not what the media feed you, is racist isnt it?


What facts? Regarding the Martin case, you don't know anymore than anyone else. Get off your high horse and just acknowledge the fact that you're speculating about what happened just like everyone else. There are at least 2 witnesses who thought the cries came from Martin as opposed to your one witness who thought Zimmerman was screaming.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> First of all the reason why the Trayvon Martin story is getting so much attention is because the suspect wasn't arrested and wasn't even taken to a police station. In the black on white crimes, the suspect is almost ALWAYS arrested and charged with a serious punishment. You keep overlooking that and whining about interracial crime stats which has NOTHING to do with the death of an unarmed black teenager. To put things in perspective, the numbers for black on black crime are far worse and most of the time the suspects are never found. Why aren't you complaining about that? That's a greater injustice for something that statistically is a much greater problem.


E-X-A-C-T-L-Y.

Nobody is ignoring black-on-white crime, because we are all aware that it exists. When an unarmed teenager is shot dead in the street, with the person who did it being allowed to walk away without any sort of police action, that's when people get angry. Factor in the knowledge that this would not be the case if an adult black man shot dead a white teenager, and people get even angrier. Making this- for some ungodly reason- all about teh poor white ppl is why racism still exists and why people of colour still have to, IN THE 21ST FUCKING CENTURY, march in the streets and demand to be treated like human beings. This isn't just about a black kid being killed for being black, this is about the police choosing to ignore it because he's black.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

SimplyIncredible said:


> http://www.thepoliticalcesspool.org...ple-then-rapes-and-murders-85-year-old-woman/
> 
> Oh look, more evidence.
> 
> ...


Totally irrelevant to what we are talking about here. Authorities have captured one, and are actively looking for the other suspects.

In this case, the police KNEW the culprit, and didn't do shit about it.

That's the difference.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Yes we get it SimpleIncredible black people are more likely to commit crimes. I'm not doing research for this thread but I am very suspicious of some of those stats you put up. I'm a Criminal Justice major and everything I've been told by professors and read says that blacks mostly commit crimes against blacks.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

hmm a site with many uses of the n word, a title story called black terrorism, and a link to mein kampf, ya that seems legit, besides youve gone out of you way to say black people do more of every crime in the world and say if a black person say punches someone non black its a hate crime when youre only like 20% of pop its pretty easy to commit a crime against someone of a different race. keep saying wheres the outrage for crime on white people, when others have posted actual stories of the media going crazy over crimes of against those who are white, hell have you ever watched court tv, id discovery, history, hell science channels 90% of their crime stories have victims who are white! the fact of the matter if the guy wasnt part white, or if his skin was just alil darker he would have been arrested on the spot. just basic procedure,that you learn before getting your badge tells you to take the guys in, take photos, test for drugs, test for gsr, take his cloths which would be covered in blood, do a background check, hell they didnt even try to find trayvon's parents for days even after they filed a missing persons report. This isnt a mistake its a police force that looked the other way on a guy who disobeyed a direct order. Hell in chicago a guy didnt follow the orders of an operator and killed someone and he went to jail in a situation that was semi alike this. he was in no threat like zimmerman, who legally had to no right to follow, then chase when trayvon started walking faster, then get out of his car, and confront. thats at the very least stalking at that pt the only self defense is on the part of trayvon,and not zimmerman....about the race issue everyone was made before they even knew what zimmerman looked like or heard his name, and mostly directed at the police in the first place the race issue was brought on zimmerman via his own words of using slurs and his history of following darker skinned people in the gated community...that pt it doesnt matter if his part hispanic or full just because hes part doesnt mean he cant be racist..... ive ran into klan members who talked shit about italians thats white being racist to white so it wouldnt have mattered if zimmerman was darker than shaka zulu


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cage-Taylor Phitz said:


> Yes we get it SimpleIncredible black people are more likely to commit crimes. I'm not doing research for this thread but I am very suspicious of some of those stats you put up. I'm a Criminal Justice major and everything I've been told by professors and read says that blacks mostly commit crimes against blacks.


His stats are shit. Anybody with a brain knows that black on black killing is much more common.

His arguments in general are quite awful as well but that's a different story.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SimplyIncredible, I thought you were gonna show me stats that show that black people kill white people everyday? That's what I asked you, not what's the black crime rate compared to white crime rate.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I find it pathetic how the people defending Zimmerman are getting so desperate that they're trying to use the fact that Trayvon was suspended from school for having marijuana as a reason to defend Zimmerman.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I find it pathetic how the people defending Zimmerman are getting so desperate that they're trying to use the fact that Trayvon was suspended from school for having marijuana as a reason to defend Zimmerman.


the irony i bet some of them use or want it to be legalalized


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

alejbr4 said:


> the irony i bet some of them use or want it to be legalalized


Actually those people are the main advocates of the War on Drugs because the laws have a greater effect on minorities.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh dear, the liberal medias case is slowly falling apart piece by piece:

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...t-20120326_1_miami-schools-civil-rights-punch


> With a single punch, Trayvon Martin decked the Neighborhood Watch volunteer who eventually shot and killed the unarmed 17-year-old, then Trayvon climbed on top of George Zimmerman and slammed his head into the sidewalk, leaving him bloody and battered, law enforcement authorities have revealed to the Orlando Sentinel.


If I were any of you guys who live in urban areas, i would start getting prepared for the riots that are going to take place when no charges are brought upon this guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

A guy stalks him with a loaded gun and you're surprised that Trayvon defends himself?

There's an old saying, that goes a little like this "Don't start nothing, won't be nothing."

Translation: If Zimmerman doesn't stalk him with a loaded gun even though he's told not to, then Zimmerman would've never been in the situation to get his ass kicked and then eventually shoot Trayvon.

Like I said, I don't give a fuck if the people riot because I'm expecting Zimmerman to get off free because that's just how America is. Troy Davis gets executed for being accused of killing a white cop and then later it's revealed that he didn't murder the cop but yet he's still executed anyway.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> SimplyIncredible, I thought you were gonna show me stats that show that black people kill white people everyday? That's what I asked you, not what's the black crime rate compared to white crime rate.


Well I would think that was obvious, if the cases are in the thousands, which they are, then obviously it happens everyday.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You didn't post anything about blacks murdering whites everyday, all you posted about was interracial crimes, not interracial murders.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> A guy stalks him with a loaded gun and you're surprised that Trayvon defends himself?


Not the point.

If the kid attacked him and started the violence, which it seems he did, then the case for self defence is pretty obvious.

Zimmerman had lost sight of the kid, and was back at his car when he was attacked by Treyvon, who had gone around the block and come up from behind him.

The kid was suspended from school for doing drugs, has pictures of himself doing wannabee gangster poses, and violently attacked a person who posed no physical threat to him.

Sounds like an angel.


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Oh dear, the liberal medias case is slowly falling apart piece by piece:
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...t-20120326_1_miami-schools-civil-rights-punch
> 
> ...


 So he told the police that he was attacked? If the police say they can't determine what happened in that minute lapse, that automatically means that Zimmerman is telling the truth? You claim that everyone else is being so racist because we're condemning the killing, but wouldn't it make you just as racist for instantly taking Zimmerman's side; simply because the dead person is black? Simply put, it very well could be the truth, but it very well could not, I doubt if he actually killed him, he'd 'fess up. Would you?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Not the point.
> 
> If the kid attacked him and started the violence, which it seems he did, then the case for self defence is pretty obvious.
> 
> ...


First off, no one is claiming that Trayvon is angel.

Where is your proof that Trayvon started the fight, or circled around the car and attacked Zimmerman first. From what you posted all it said was Trayvon decked Zimmerman with one punch and then smashed his head on the sidewalk.

What does him being suspended for school for doing drugs have anything to do with what happened that night? What does him posing for a picture on Facebook of him wearing a gold grill have to do with what happened that night?

And where is your proof that Trayvon attacked Zimmerman first? And LOL at posed no physical threat to him, the dude was stalking him with a loaded gun for fuck sakes.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

The proof is from the eye witnesses who are the reason no charges have been brought upon Zimmerman, which we have already gone through at length in this thread. They saw the whole thing, they saw Treyvon attacking Zimmerman first, which clearly the police knew as they did not arrest him.

The video of the interview with the eye witness was posted pages back, we've already been through all this.

There is no case, the kid started the physical violence, and therefore in law, Zimmerman had the right to use self defence under the 'stand your ground' law. 

Do you not feel a tad foolish for believing all the lies the media were telling you? When the actual evidence is now starting to come out....as i said it would?

Did I not say all this days ago and was brushed aside?



> As Florida braced itself for what could be the biggest day of protest yet in the Trayvon Martin case, police revealed new details that depict the slain 17-year-old as the aggressor and appear to support George Zimmerman's claim that he was acting in self-defense when he shot the teenager.
> 
> Martin was killed one month ago today. That's one month of justice denied, according to protesters who are expected to amass throughout the day to continue their demand for Zimmerman's arrest in the Sanford, Fla. case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As a neighborhood watch guy, Zimmmerman wasn't even suppose to be carrying a gun, nor was he suppose to follow him. And the fact that he said it was self-defense and they believed it on the spot was bullshit. Let that be any black kid that shot another black kid and said it was self-defense. They would of through him under the jail and swallowed the key regardless of the laws in place.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Not the point.
> 
> If the kid attacked him and started the violence, which it seems he did, then the case for self defence is pretty obvious.
> 
> ...


I could hear Zimmerman cocking his gun while he was talking to the 911 dispatcher. Sorry white people but it is possible for you to not be innocent. I really wonder something. Would all these white guys in here that so vehemently scream reverse racism want to trade places with a black person in America? If the answer is no then please stfu. 
Watch me get an infraction for that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Who are these "sources" the Orlando Sentinel has?

And how would these "sources" know what Martin and Zimmerman were saying to each other by themselves?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Last I heard there were no eye witnesses. just people in their houses that heard the commotion and called 911.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Also, the stand your ground law is so vague that it allows non-sense like this to occur without proper ramifications. Martin was beating up a guy 10 years older than him without a gun, and based on the injuries it was not a life or death situation that called for Martin (an unarmed Martin) being shot. 

Either get rid of the law, or add more details so shit like this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Exactly and I was watching a video from a Fox News channel located around where the incident happened and they interview an eyewitness who stood behind his door because he didn't wanna be seen and he said that he heard the commotion, told them to stop, called the cops and when he went downstairs Trayvon was dead.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And by the way, SimplyIncredible I just looked up some more stuff regarding that article you posted and that is Zimmerman's side of the story. Zimmerman claims that the article that you posted is what really happened.

And that really doesn't add up, why would we Trayvon be scared and running from Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend, get away from Zimmerman and then come all the way back just to fight him? And also if it was just self-defense, why would Zimmerman say stuff like "They always get away..." and call him Trayvon a **** before he shoots him?

And can it be really be self-defense is Zimmerman was the one going after Trayvon? Because last time I checked, Trayvon didn't give a single fuck about Zimmerman that night and was just trying to home to watch the NBA All-Star Game, Zimmerman is the guy that pretty much started everything.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> And by the way, SimplyIncredible I just looked up some more stuff regarding that article you posted and that is Zimmerman's side of the story. Zimmerman claims that the article that you posted is what really happened.
> 
> And that really doesn't add up, why would we Trayvon be scared and running from Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend, get away from Zimmerman and then come all the way back just to fight him? And also if it was just self-defense, why would Zimmerman say stuff like "They always get away..." and call him Trayvon a **** before he shoots him?
> 
> And can it be really be self-defense is Zimmerman was the one going after Trayvon? Because last time I checked, Trayvon didn't give a single fuck about Zimmerman that night and was just trying to home to watch the NBA All-Star Game, Zimmerman is the guy that pretty much started everything.


you wont get an answer, maybe another link or a repost, or maybe claim some stat


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Not the point.
> 
> If the kid attacked him and started the violence, which it seems he did, then the case for self defence is pretty obvious.
> 
> ...


The pictures you're talking about aren't him.

http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2012/03/trayvon_martin_no_thats_not_hi.php

"Who posed no physical treat to him"?

Zimmerman outweighed him by 100 pounds.

How do you know that he was dealing drugs? Do you have any "facts" to back that up or are you just speculating like you always do?

Zimmerman obviously is going to lie about what happened. Do you think he'll admit to confronting the kid and threatening him?



SimplyIncredible said:


> The proof is from the eye witnesses who are the reason no charges have been brought upon Zimmerman, which we have already gone through at length in this thread. They saw the whole thing, they saw Treyvon attacking Zimmerman first, which clearly the police knew as they did not arrest him.
> 
> The video of the interview with the eye witness was posted pages back, we've already been through all this.
> 
> ...


So you think it's fine that a boy was killed and the suspect was not arrested or brought to a police station? Usually the suspect is brought to the station for questioning. Plus they didn't even do a proper autopsy and investigation of the scene through ballistics tests to determine how the gun was fired. The parents weren't even notified until days later. There wasn't a proper investigation.



alejbr4 said:


> you wont get an answer, maybe another link or a repost, or maybe claim some stat


The guy is a complete troll. He's not directly answering any questions and is using the same rhetoric that the racist websites have been using regarding this case. I don't mind a debate about this story but to slander the boy with lies and make baseless claims about the type of person he was just to feed negative preconceptions about black people is unacceptable. 



Headliner said:


> And the fact that he said it was self-defense and they believed it on the spot was bullshit.


Exactly. I'm sure that everyone claims self defense but no police officers take it at face value until an investigation is done.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

SimplyImbecile needs to just back down.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I knew SimplyIncredible was being completely biased in this situation when he made up a lie that Trayvon hopped over the neighborhood gate and was walking around trying to see which house he was gonna break into. fpalm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I can see how the police would say it's self defense when there is only one side to the story. But I believe they should have done more to investagate, and maybe question Zimmerman a little further. It's not a obvious case of self defense like if he had his house broken into.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's sad that we'll never know what really happened considering there were two people in this conflict and only one is still alive.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

So let me get this straight:

The eye witness reports are made up and are not true
The police reports are made up and are not true
The cuts and injuries to Zimmermans face and head which he was treated for, are made up and are not true
The fact that he was suspended from school for having a weed baggy in his bag, is made up and not true
The fact that he was the one who attacked Zimmerman and started the physical altercation, is made up and not true

Even though in the links above it clearly states these things have all been confirmed.

Classic!

Dear me. You people cant see the wood for the trees. Or more like, dont want to.

Why would i back down? Everything I've said in this thread is turning out be true, only a moron couldn't see this coming.

When he is not charged with any crime, and the reasons for this are all that i have stated, will I be getting an apology?

The cops have it and know it, but none of you, nor the Media, wanted to listen or see it, as it didn't suit the racist agendas you have.

The kid attacked Zimmerman, he shot him in self defence.

End of story, end of case, game over, bottom line.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No one ever said there wasn't a fight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No one said the eyewitness reports weren't true.
No one said the police reports weren't true.
No one said the cuts and injuries to Zimmerman's face weren't true.
No one said that Trayvon getting caught with weed at school wasn't true, but it's irrelevant to the situation at hand. What does that have to do with what happened that night?
No one said that it's impossible that Trayvon started the fight, but the only person saying that that's what happened is Zimmerman.

It's funny how you're calling us the ones with racist agenda, but you're the one who said Trayvon was a robber who hopped over the neighborhood gate and was wearing his hood because he was trying to rob people's houses and didn't want to be seen. You're the one who called Trayvon a gangbanging thug because he took a picture wearing a grill. You're the one who keeps on making it seem like we only care because Trayvon is black. You're the one who keeps posting links to racist websites. You're the one who keeps on posting stuff about a crime some black guy committed and saying "Why isn't this getting media attention?"

And once again, how is it self-defense if Zimmerman started the conflict? How is it self-defense if Zimmerman is the reason why everything happened? Like I said, Trayvon was walking home with an Arizona and bag of skittles because he was trying to get home to watch the NBA All-Star Game, Trayvon did not give a single flying fuck about Zimmerman, Zimmerman is the reason why everything happened. Zimmerman was stalking Trayvon with a loaded gun, how is it self defense?

You constantly say that we're being fooled by the media, you're being fooled by Zimmerman and the rest of his supporters. Just like you say we believe everything the media says about the situation, you believe anything Zimmerman and someone supporting him says.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-Zimmerman carried a gun when he wasn't suppose to as a neighborhood watch member. True
-Zimmerman followed the kid when he wasn't suppose to as a neighborhood watch member. True.
-Martin knew he was being followed so he fought back in what _can be_ claimed self-defense regardless if he attacked first. True.
-Zimmerman was getting the shit beat out of him by a teenage kid 10 years younger than him with no gun in sight. True.
-Zimmerman's life wasn't in danger because Martin didn't have a gun and the injuries weren't life or death injuries yet he still shot the kid because he didn't know how to fight, and because he had an issue with the kid from jumpstreet when he started following him. True.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Also SimplyIncredible, if Trayvon snuck behind Zimmerman and attacked him unexpectedly, why is it that Zimmerman had a loaded gun ready for use and was able to pull it out with no problem and shoot Trayvon?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so sad when someones argument is saying black people cause all crime so the kid is guilty


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

-Trayvon Martin Shooter Told Cops Teenager Went For His Gun

http://gma.yahoo.com/trayvon-martin-shooter-told-cops-teenager-went-gun-030349812--abc-news.html

Sorry guys, but I'm still pretty sure Zimmerman is gonna get off, whether people here like it, or not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What do you have to say about this video SimplyIncredible?

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/crime/2012/03/15/ac-mattingly-trayvon-martin-shtg-fol.cnn


And another question to you SimplyIncredible, since you love bringing up how Trayvon was suspended from school because he got caught with weed...what about Zimmerman getting arrested and being charged with battery on a police officer? Why does Trayvon getting suspended from school previously matter in this situation but Zimmerman getting arrested previously does not?


@TheCelticRebel: I know Zimmerman's gonna get off, I'd be surprised if he got sentenced to jail-time.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

alejbr4 said:


> so sad when someones argument is saying black people cause all crime so the kid is guilty


Pretty much. That's the white man's greatest trump card which grants them infallibility. They can do anything to a black guy and then say "well these statistics show that black people commit more crimes so I have to go shooting black people."
And it's funny how people never talk about the fact that it's not even a race thing. No one says "ok I'm black. Let me rob someone." There are socioeconomic factors that NEVER get discussed and sorry but this gated community wasn't exactly Mongolia Projects.
When I see white men walking down the street should I run in fear of me or my little cousins getting molested by him? Funny how negative white stereotypes never stick.


Headliner said:


> -Zimmerman carried a gun when he wasn't suppose to as a neighborhood watch member. True
> -Zimmerman followed the kid when he wasn't suppose to as a neighborhood watch member. True.
> -Martin knew he was being followed so he fought back in what _can be_ claimed self-defense regardless if he attacked first. True.
> -Zimmerman was getting the shit beat out of him by a teenage kid 10 years younger than him with no gun in sight. True.
> -Zimmerman's life wasn't in danger because Martin didn't have a gun and the injuries weren't life or death injuries yet he still shot the kid because he didn't know how to fight, and because he had an issue with the kid from jumpstreet when he started following him. True.


Zimmerman wrote a check his ass couldn't cash and had to use a gun like a bitch. Funny how you can attack someone who is following you around. And the whole school suspension thing and weed thing are all strawman arguments. I can't take people seriously sometimes.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

It is apparent from comments here that many people have already made up their minds about what happened that night and that no amount of facts or truth are going to disuade them from seeing an innocent man lynched.

All the facts you need have been posted in the links given, you have chosen to ignore these.

Its very clear who the people are here with an agenda, no matter what.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

TheCelticRebel said:


> -Trayvon Martin Shooter Told Cops Teenager Went For His Gun
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/trayvon-martin-shooter-told-cops-teenager-went-gun-030349812--abc-news.html
> 
> Sorry guys, but I'm still pretty sure Zimmerman is gonna get off, whether people here like it, or not.


idk about you but if some dude has been following me around then he comes out of his car toward me im prolly going for his gun tofor my protection


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> It is apparent from comments here that many people have already made up their minds about what happened that night and that no amount of facts or truth are going to disuade them from seeing an innocent man lynched.
> 
> All the facts you need have been posted in the links given, you have chosen to ignore these.
> 
> Its very clear who the people are here with an agenda, no matter what.


What facts? Where do you think we got all our opinions from? Witness accounts and 911 tapes. Other links were posted but you refused to acknowledge them. Especially since most of them debunked your points (perfect example is the picture of Martin that you were talking about).


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Uh-oh, and even more information now coming out:



> Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin


Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/26/2714778/thousands-expected-at-trayvon.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I did way worse than that dead kid when I was 9,10,11,12,13 and I ended up being the inquisitive geeky type (the good kind of geek), if people think this makes a shot to the chest justifiable they should probably grab a helmet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

In that link, the boy's attorney says that it isn't true that Trayvon stole the jewelry.

But I guess you're choosing to pick and choose to believe just like we are huh?

You're such a hypocrite. :lmao


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

And now finally, sense is being spoken by intelligent black people who do not have an agenda to push:



> "It's hypocritical for so-called black 'leaders' to call for the prosecution of George Zimmerman and accuse the police of racism without knowing the facts. Black-on-black crime takes place every day. And blacks kill whites in far greater numbers than whites kill blacks. Yet, we only see these leaders and their hypnotized black followers worked up when a black is victimized by another race. This is racist and evil.
> 
> "Where were the NAACP, Al Sharpton, the Black Caucus and black ministers when black flash mobs were terrorizing the city of Philadelphia and attacking whites and others? It was so bad that Mayor Michael Nutter threatened to jail parents if they were not willing to get their thug children under control. In Kansas City, a 13-year-old white kid was attacked by two black teens who poured gasoline on him and set him on fire saying, 'you get what you deserve, white boy.' If these leaders were sincere, they would condemn crime across the board.
> 
> ...





> "Former NAACP leader C.L. Bryant is accusing Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton of “exploiting” the Trayvon Martin tragedy to “racially divide this country.”
> “His family should be outraged at the fact that they’re using this child as the bait to inflame racial passions,” Rev. C.L. Bryant said in a Monday interview with The Daily Caller.
> 
> The conservative black pastor who was once the chapter president of the Garland, Texas NAACP called Jackson and Sharpton “race hustlers” and said they are “acting as though they are buzzards circling the carcass of this young boy.”
> ...


Which is exactly what I have been saying throughout.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

But what does black on black crime have to do with Trayvon?

And I hope you're not trying to exploit the "black guys murder white people everyday" shit again.

By the way, since we're on that topic, did you forget about this:






And like I said before, I give 0 fucks about what Trayvon's race is...you seem to care more about his race than I do. I know the way black people are as a black man, and I agree with what that guy said about Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and some other civil rights groups trying to exploit the Trayvon Martin case for attention, I agree with that.

And by the way, was that really necessary? To say "Finally sense is being spoken by intelligent black people"...I mean seriously, so every black person who's against Zimmerman is stupid now? fpalm


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> It is apparent from comments here that many people have already made up their minds about what happened that night and that no amount of facts or truth are going to disuade them from seeing an innocent man lynched.
> 
> All the facts you need have been posted in the links given, you have chosen to ignore these.
> 
> Its very clear who the people are here with an agenda, no matter what.


Give it up, you're playing yourself with every post.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> It is apparent from comments here that many people have already made up their minds about what happened that night and that no amount of facts or truth are going to disuade them from seeing an innocent man lynched.
> 
> All the facts you need have been posted in the links given, you have chosen to ignore these.
> 
> Its very clear who the people are here with an agenda, no matter what.


You're the one ignoring links and refusing to answer rebuttals so you're obviously the one with the agenda. This is just a circular argument that is getting annoying.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> -Zimmerman carried a gun when he wasn't suppose to as a neighborhood watch member. True
> -Zimmerman followed the kid when he wasn't suppose to as a neighborhood watch member. True.
> -Martin knew he was being followed so he fought back in what _can be_ claimed self-defense regardless if he attacked first. True.
> -Zimmerman was getting the shit beat out of him by a teenage kid 10 years younger than him with no gun in sight. True.
> -Zimmerman's life wasn't in danger because Martin didn't have a gun and the injuries weren't life or death injuries yet he still shot the kid because he didn't know how to fight, and because he had an issue with the kid from jumpstreet when he started following him. True.


This is the way the whole world called it since day 1. He will forever be a loser that killed a kid, and is trying to beat the case on a technicality.

This dude probably got picked on by some young brothers from the 'hood and wanted to be a cop to get his revenge, until he realized he was too out of shape to meet the physical requirements. So he decided to become a Neighborhood Watchman so he can fulfill his Charles Bronson fantasies. 

Seriously, how many single men in their twenties join neighbourhood watches? You have no kids, no family and no social life to speak of. No property worth guarding, so what was he watching exactly?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I assume he had a house.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Simply Incredible is really the amazing racist.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CamilleLeone this is your last warning. If you can't discuss this without the name calling then you're gone*


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *CamilleLeone this is your last warning. If you can't discuss this without the name calling then you're gone*


What name calling? I think you just have a beef with me or something. I just checked my post and there is none. Grasping for straws much?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

no you are just an asshole to be honest.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone is an asshole. No one notices it until I am though. by the way I haven't been nearly as much of an asshole as other people in this thread. People just don't like it when their demonic behavior gets exposed. I'll just ban myself from this thread. People are trying to justify murdering a 17 year old in cold blood and that is very demonic, friends. 

Shoutouts to SWP and Avenuerants.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

demonic? :lmao

Saint Camille Leon, ladies and gentlemen. Fighting demonic behavior since Jan. 2012.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You can't find the post CL because I deleted it. But your exact words were, "SimplyImbecile" this after I already warned you for flaming. If you can't discuss it without name calling then stay out of the thread. Your last warning.*


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Simply Imbecile is bad? I've been called much worse things on this site, even by your esteemed "elite" staff members. Give me a break. You make it like I insulted his mother or called him a curse word or something. You just have some grudge against me because I called you out for trying to say that Kofi Kingston isn't black. Because someone from Ghana isn't "really" black. See I remember those things. I hope you're 12 or something if Imbecile is suddenly "flaming".

Sorry I didn't know this site was sponsored by Nick Jr. I was PG for you, but I'll just go to TV-Y.

I'm called an asshole... that's ok. I say imbecile.... I'm "flaming".

Give up the grudge. SO NOT THE DRAMA!


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

At least Yahoo! News is finally getting the actual facts in this case.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/cutline...erge-facebook-twitter-accounts-180103647.html

It should be interesting to see how all this plays out, sooner or later.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think these guys have taken it overboard with all these rallies and school walkouts and what not...Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson are just milking this for all it's worth. They'll be really disappointed once Zimmerman doesn't get any jail time. I'm sorry but I really fucking hate Al Sharpton. He's nothing but a fat loudmouth opportunistic idiot.

The media has definitely blown this out of proportion, all that really isn't necessary.

That might just be me though, I hate all those rallies and shit, because in the end they don't do a damn thing. You get a bunch of people no matter what race all coming out and acting as if they are these human rights activists that care so much but in reality they don't.

Who knows, Zimmerman may be right (As in what happened, not right in murdering Trayvon) in all of this...but we'll never know because we only got to hear one side of what happened.

And looking on Twitter and people have posted George Zimmerman's phone number and the address to his house on there and that's taking it too far IMO.


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

The thing that bothers me most about the media coverage of this case is the fact that they keep using Martin's picture from when he was 12 or 13 to garner, as we wrestling fans say it, "cheap heat" for Zimmerman.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izCPNku_dVY&list=UU1yBKRuGpC1tSM73A0ZjYjQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Where is the outrage chaps? Seems the media in America wont touch it either. What a surprise.



> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...end-shot-men-pleaded-lives.html#ixzz1qK0BmFD7
> 
> 'Since you ain’t got no money I got something for your ass': Teenager accused of killing British tourists 'admitted he shot them as they pleaded for their lives'
> 
> ...


Or do you racists not care because the ones who died were white?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's a terrible story as well.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Where is the outrage chaps? Seems the media in America wont touch it either. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you racists not care because the ones who died were white?


Why do you feel the need to continue to egg people on? You are not actually arguing any point just trying to get people riled up. At the end of the day a man killed a kid for no damned good reason and has felt no legal repurcussions for that, regradless of color it was wrong and that cannot be argued, turnign this thread into your own playground to fuck with people is weak.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Where is the outrage chaps? Seems the media in America wont touch it either. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you racists not care because the ones who died were white?


Please stop, you're embarrassing yourself. If you can't see the difference still, I'll give you a hint: it's mentioned within the first few sentences.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Why do you feel the need to continue to egg people on? You are not actually arguing any point just trying to get people riled up. At the end of the day a man killed a kid for no damned good reason and has felt no legal repurcussions for that, regradless of color it was wrong and that cannot be argued, turnign this thread into your own playground to fuck with people is weak.


Thank you. This Batman wannabe LOVED calling the cops on anybody and everybody. Then, he followed a kid coming back from the store with snack food and he got his ass kicked like he deserved by someone who he outweighed by 100 lbs. He couldn't take his asswhooping like a man after some garbage he started so he pulls out his gun shoots the kid like a straight-up coward with a capital "C". 

Zimmerman needs to fry for this.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *You can't find the post CL because I deleted it. But your exact words were, "SimplyImbecile" this after I already warned you for flaming. If you can't discuss it without name calling then stay out of the thread. Your last warning.*


However you do nothing to a user who has hijacked this thread with racist propaganda and has made a lot of baseless statements about the victim in the story. Posting random stories that have nothing to do with the topic is a form of spam right? Especially when that user has already stated that the suspect isn't white.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

sjones8 said:


> Thank you. This Batman wannabe LOVED calling the cops on anybody and everybody. Then, he followed a kid coming back from the store with snack food and he got his ass kicked like he deserved by someone who he outweighed by 100 lbs. He couldn't take his asswhooping like a man after some garbage he started so he pulls out his gun shoots the kid like a straight-up coward with a capital "C".
> 
> Zimmerman needs to fry for this.


Agreed 100% I couldn't care less what color skin either was, 1 man shot and killed an innocent kid, not a white man killed a black kid, not a black guy killed a white kid, not a spanish man...he killed an innocent kid...fuck all the other shit fry this mother fucker, fuck these carry states too


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard another interpretation of the racial slur where instead of fucking ***** he said he said fucking goons, which he wife said he calls criminals a lot. While I don't know if that's true or not the words do sound a lot alike. Also this was a guy who called the cops due to all kinds of crimes like shoplifting and such. He also allegedly broke up another house break in a little before this happened.

Now the story that I heard makes the dude sound like a great guy, and in the first story he seems like a complete scumbag, so the truth is probably somewhere in the middle.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www2.fbi.gov/ucr/hc2009/incidents.html

In 2009, law enforcement agencies reported that 3,816 single-bias hate crime offenses were racially motivated. Of these offenses:

71.4 percent were motivated by anti-black bias.
17.1 percent resulted from anti-white bias.
5.5 percent occurred because of biases against groups of individuals consisting of more than one race (anti-multiple races, group).
3.9 percent resulted from anti-Asian/Pacific Islander bias.
2.2 percent were motivated by anti-American Indian/Alaskan Native bias.

Here's another piece of info from the FBI website:

http://www2.fbi.gov/ucr/hc2009/data/table_09.html

Known Offenders1
Known Offender's Race, 2009

Total 6,225
White 3,885
Black 1,150
American Indian/Alaskan Native 60
Asian/Pacific Islander 45
Multiple Races, Group2 453
Unknown Race 632


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Are we just posting racial crime stats now?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TKOK! said:


> Are we just posting racial crime stats now?


Why not? The mods don't care about people staying on topic.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Why not? The mods don't care about people staying on topic.


Don't let SimplyRacisit get to you and take it out on mods, lol tends to not end well, that guy is a racist troll and his time will come bro

Quite the year for Baylor sports huh?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CMWit said:


> Don't let SimplyRacisit get to you and take it out on mods, lol tends to not end well, that guy is a racist troll and his time will come bro
> 
> Quite the year for Baylor sports huh?


I have RG3 as my sig because I'm a Redskins fan and we're going to get him in the draft. I'm excited to see what he does for the team. I don't really follow college sports.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I have RG3 as my sig because I'm a Redskins fan and we're going to get him in the draft. I'm excited to see what he does for the team. I don't really follow college sports.


Even though I'm a Giants fan, RG3 will be a GREAT fit for the Redskins!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I have RG3 as my sig because I'm a Redskins fan and we're going to get him in the draft. I'm excited to see what he does for the team. I don't really follow college sports.


I hope this is finally a great bold move from Snyder, too much money thrown about by him over the last few years, the NFL needs the Redskins to be good, am a Pats fan but also a league fan


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Where is the outrage chaps? Seems the media in America wont touch it either. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you racists not care because the ones who died were white?


Do you know how many murders happen a day? This one blew up because the killer wasn't arrested or even charged. I know it's hard for you to understand. I know this is a racist site but I'm not gonna let you play the "but white people get hurt too and no one cares" card. It's like white people always need to be in the spotlight or something. You have to be in every movie, in every commercial in every news headline. Get over yourself.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Fail to mention the 911 call of the shooter asking for help as well as the cuts he sustained on his head and other parts of his body while this was taking place.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> Why not? The mods don't care about people staying on topic.


Mods are racist. I feel your pain.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Whatever happens in this case, we can all agree that this situation wouldn't have happened if Zimmerman just did what he was told and stayed away from Martin that night. It's simple as that. I do think that Zimmerman will get something charged against him eventually but it won't be what everybody wants. The best you might get is manslaughter but I think it will be a combo of lesser charges like stalking and harassment.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so watched an interview with the guy who called out sharpton and jackson, he got asked about what does he do to help anyone and all he said was he paid his dues, then another minister was there talking about different crimes around the country....where al and jesse both spoke about not just crimes where the victims were black. lots of arguing and basically they guy just rippedon al and jesse without answering any other questions about what he does when he later talked about helping others


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

another thing, zimmerman's car was from varying reports and stories it wasnt that close to the body, so if he was approached while in his car wouldnt they be within 15 ft from his car? and martin was faced down in the ground, being shot by a gun isnt like movies you dont bounce or fly back. you basically just flop straight down. so if zimmerman was behind him when he was face down and on top from what a witness has said, doesnt that really mess up this entire story of zimmerman. wheres the crime scene photos, wheres the gsr tests, wheres zimmerman's cloth covered in blood if he wasin a struggle he would be covered in blood and dirt from the ground. and if he was beaten as badly as he said why didnt he go to the hospital. at a shooting its not his choice he would get sent there by the police. but apparently he as fine enough to go back to his car and drive to his home. also saying he had blood doesnt say much for oh he got injured he had to shot, ive slashed my hand with a knife camping and had more blood come out from a paper clip. WOuldnt you have pics of the injuries to say hey i was attacked heres the proof and show the injuries


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Food for thought.

Zimmerman is the son of retired Supreme Court Magistrate Judge Robert J Zimmerman, his mother Gladys Zimmerman is a court clerk.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

thats very interesting


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Trayvon's girlfriend has come forward and was interviewed by HLN and this is what she said happened while she was on the phone with him:
- Trayvon was scared and walking fast trying to get away but Zimmerman kept following him.
- She told Trayvon to run but he didn't.
- Trayvon asked Zimmerman "What are you stopping me for?"
- Zimmerman asks Trayvon "What are you doing around here?"
- She then said that someone (More than likely Zimmerman) pushed Trayvon because apparently Trayvon was talking to her through a headset (I'm guessing like a Bluetooth) and someone pushed him knocking his headset off and his phone went dead.

Also on Anderson Cooper, two eyewitnesses said that it didn't look like Zimmerman was acting in self-defense and they gave their side of the story as to what they saw, here's the video.

Skip to around 2:20 for his girlfriend's story, around 3:10 for the eyewitnesses.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lawrence O'Donnell, :mark:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, SImly Incredible, you are adding nothing to this thread. You wanna tell ALL of us that we are falling for what the media is showing us, but you are falling for pictures from a facebook and twitter page, really? Just because he wore a grill, or took a pic giving the middle finger doesn't mean anything. I've taken pics with a middle finger up before, and I'm the nicest person you will ever meet. Alot of people do stuff like that at some point. And he had an empty bag with Marijuana residue, ok...is he the only kid that has ever smoked weed?

And you claim all of the 'stats' you find on this case as facts, when they are just speculation as well. Your 'facts' are no more TRUE FACTS then the ones that you claim we are sheep for believing.

When you get confronted on stuff, you just post another useless link from a different case, or another 'eyewitness' account. 

Newsflash: There have been conflicting eyewitness accounts on both ends so we don't know the true "FACTS", but you keep acting righteous and trashing the sides that are supporting Trayvon, and believe your outlets as facts.

MORE of the eyewitness accounts support the fact that Zimmerman went against law enforcement and the dispatcher by following Trayvon, and if he wouldn't have followed him and stayed in his car, NONE of this would have ever happened in the 1st place. That is the only true 'fact' any of us know. 

Food for thought.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

GoodHilson said:


> Ok, SImly Incredible, you are adding nothing to this thread. You wanna tell ALL of us that we are falling for what the media is showing us, but you are falling for pictures from a facebook and twitter page, really? Just because he wore a grill, or took a pic giving the middle finger doesn't mean anything. I've taken pics with a middle finger up before, and I'm the nicest person you will ever meet. Alot of people do stuff like that at some point. And he had an empty bag with Marijuana residue, ok...is he the only kid that has ever smoked weed?


Those pictures weren't even Trayvon's. I posted an article a few pages ago explaining how the photos belonged to someone else. 



> And you claim all of the 'stats' you find on this case as facts, when they are just speculation as well. Your 'facts' are no more TRUE FACTS then the ones that you claim we are sheep for believing.
> 
> When you get confronted on stuff, you just post another useless link from a different case, or another 'eyewitness' account.
> 
> ...


The guy is just trolling and basically posting spam but nothing has been done. I guess that I'm not surprised.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I find it funny/sad/pathetic how SimplyIncredible claims that everything he posts is a fact (He even adds in his own words to the stuff) and claims that whatever we post is just the media making up lies, even though he gets his "facts" from the same place we get our information.

And then whenever someone confronts him on his bullshit, he
A. Ignores you and posts some random link.
B. Calls you a racist.
C. Posts a link to some story about a black guy committing a crime and then saying "Where is the media attention on this?"

He's pretty much predictable now.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Yeah I find it funny/sad/pathetic how SimplyIncredible claims that everything he posts is a fact (He even adds in his own words to the stuff) and claims that whatever we post is just the media making up lies, even though he gets his "facts" from the same place we get our information.
> 
> And then whenever someone confronts him on his bullshit, he
> A. Ignores you and posts some random link.
> ...


and calling everyone idiots in at least 2 posts


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

simplyincredible is trolling all of you guys hard


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Absolutely ridiculous fpalm. It's because of occurrences like this, that point to why so many people still hate the "white man". When are those snobby upperclass jackasses going to get their damn acts together.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

A domestic violence charge for Zimmerman? That's way worse than some marijuana...

http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/state/...-case-previously-accused-of-domestic-violence


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so the friend of zimmerman hasnt even seen nor talked to zimmerman after claiming he has seen and talked to zimmerman. and saying he isnt a close friend as he has said. why they hell go on tv to defend someone you barely know?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

finally saw the police video of zimmerman, with no apparent blood or scratches.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

The advertisement prior is a tad inappropriate. The video as stated previously doesn't really show any significant damage to Zimmerman.


http://abcnews.go.com/WN/trayvon-ma...orge-zimmerman/story?id=16022897#.T3OsX2EgfLJ

The more you listen to the Zimmerman 911 call the more you notice his sociopathic tendencies.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

even if he wasnt beaten badly enough to bleed, wheres trayvon's blood, if youre struggling with someone and you pull and fire, you have to get some blood splatter. at least enough to see. so he was 10 ft or farther away when he fired or trayvon was on the ground when he fired. this isnt adding up now with his story. and even if he was close enough to get blood from a gun shot and didnt wheres the blood he got from his busted nose,that would atleast be over his shirt


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

also if he was bleeding the cops would have gloves on,for hiv ,aids,etc. they seem pretty comfy around a guy who was in a struggle, get busted open , and shoot someone in close range


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought Trayvon had him bleeding all on the sidewalk and it was self-defense?

Also Trayvon's funeral director has come out and said that Trayvon's gunshot wound was in his upper chest area and that he didn't see evidence that Trayvon had been fighting anyone before he was shot.

However, he saw Trayvon after the autopsy had already happened...I hope the coroner report is released.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Where is Simply Incredible now that his 'facts' that were coming out, are actually the opposite and it seems us Trayvon supporters are actually the one's the facts are supporting?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

amazingly powerful thread. Its great being on a wrestling forum discussing other issues. 

That Lawrence O' Donnell video was great though.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

This case is getting very interesting, I don't know if he's gonna get off or not, now.

Here's a .gif of an apparent dent in Zimmerman's head from the police video, they could have cleaned him up partially at the crime scene.










I'm sure we'll find out all the details once the trial starts, though.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

they could have, but i think that would be against procedure unless it was done by medics, but as of now theres nothing saying he went tothe hospital or seen mts. If the police did it , it ruins the chain of evidence, especially without pics. if they wanted to charge him then they would have left it. plus theres still no blood seen on his shirt since he had cuts on the front and back, plus any splatter from trayvon. this makes it so strange, hopefully we get more info...within the law of course


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't see how some cuts and bruises would really change anything here.

The fact is, Zimmerman was told not to approach this person: clearly he did anyway. And I can tell you that if some fatty came up to me when I'm alone and it's dark out and starts interrogating me, I'm either high-tailing it out of there or telling him to screw off; as how is it any business to him anyway? 

Zimmerman didn't listen, he stuck his nose where it didn't belong, some altercation happened, and they would up in a fight. Even in this situation I can't see a fistfight warranting shooting someone.

Also I did hear that Zimmerman has been arrested 3 times before and once for assaulting an officer, only he was never charged. And guess who's daddy is a retired judge? Of course this could easily be a rumor so I'm not buying into it much unless I hear something different, as that "Trayvon is a jewelthief" one apparently was.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It changes it because it shows he lied (though the video quality is awful and it's hard to make out 100% that he doesn't have any head injuries; however his clothes are clearly clean). It makes him and the police officers look even worse.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Zimmerman was arrested 3 times, once for battery on a police officer and twice for domestic violence. Ironically in all three of those cases he claimed that it was self-defense. :hmm:

I don't know if his dad is a judge, I think it's a rumor.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> This case is getting very interesting, I don't know if he's gonna get off or not, now.
> 
> Here's a .gif of an apparent dent in Zimmerman's head from the police video, they could have *cleaned him up *partially at the crime scene.
> 
> ...


Did they do his laundry too? the front shot shows a clean shirt & jacket, last I checked broken noes tend to bleed...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

MrMister said:


> It changes it because it shows he lied (though the video quality is awful and it's hard to make out 100% that he doesn't have any head injuries; however his clothes are clearly clean). It makes him and the police officers look even worse.


Well, yes that is true. I just know some who are acting as if him having been getting beaten up would excuse what happened when that isn't the case.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't agree more really. Zimmerman seems to be the aggressor here even if Martin threw the first punch, which he may have not even done.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Did they do his laundry too? the front shot shows a clean shirt & jacket, last I checked broken noes tend to bleed...


The quality just isn't good enough to determine this kind of shit.

Here's a zoomed in still of the video:









http://video.msnbc.msn.com/newsnation/46895491/#46895491

This case really isn't that cut and dry, we'll see what happens once it goes to court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The pro-Zimmerman people just make themselves look stupid.

They're trying to justify Zimmerman shooting Trayvon by posting pictures of Trayvon havingg a tattoo and him flipping the middle finger. If that was the case then I'm a thug and deserve to be shot because I have a tattoo and have taken a picture flipping the middle finger.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> The pro-Zimmerman people just make themselves look stupid.
> 
> They're trying to justify Zimmerman shooting Trayvon by posting pictures of Trayvon havingg a tattoo and him flipping the middle finger. If that was the case then I'm a thug and deserve to be shot because I have a tattoo and have taken a picture flipping the middle finger.


That's straight up the stupidest excuse I've ever heard. "Oh, he's wearing grills and flipping the bird. He must be a criminal!"

I wonder what made up shit does SimplyRacist have to come up with now. Whatever happened to that jumping the fence story some imaginary "eyewitness" reported?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

People have no life.



> The racist smear campaign against Trayvon Martin, the unarmed black teen shot to death last month in Florida, has reached a new level of ghoulishness. A white supremacist hacker says he's broken into Martin's email and social networking accounts, and leaked his private Facebook messages. We've been able to confirm that at least one email account that belonged to Martin was cracked.
> 
> The hacker, who goes by the name Klanklannon, posted what he said were Martin's private Facebook messages to the politics section (NSFW) of the anarchic message board 4chan—called "/pol/"—Tuesday afternoon at around noon. The messages were posted on four slides, strategically arranged to back up the insane racist argument that Trayvon was a Scary Black Teenager and so somehow deserved to be killed by neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman that night.
> 
> ...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Is there any reports that he was admitted to the hospital? I'd assume if a dude got his head bashed against a cement sidewalk to the point where he was fading in and out of consciousness, he would have taken a trip to get his head checked out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No it's been reported Zimmerman "didn't want" to go to the hospital and just received first aid at the location of the incident.

I didn't know a first aid kit could heal a broken nose and stop someone from bleeding excessively without leaving a single scratch.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck this shit, poor kid*


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

if you have an injury that the police can see they will take you to the hospital, but it has to be able to be seen, my sister was in a car accident and didnt want to go to the hospital and since she wasnt bleeding they didnt take her


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7403692n

Part of his claim was to have had his nose broken, when you break your nose that fucker pours blood out, and you can see in the vid that there is neither blood on his shirt nor on his jacket, this guy killed an innocent kid, fry him


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

both sides have racist fucks so they need to stop making this out to be one sided.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I was watching alot of CNN last night to hear new details on the case and here's an interesting fact I found out.

*Eyewitness said the men were involved in a struggle on the GRASS well away from the sidewalk. That goes against Zimmerman's dad saying that Zimmerman had his head bashed against the concrete. The eyewitness SAW what happened, they were well away from the concrete. So thats impossible.

And also yes a broken nose results in ALOT of blood. My friend broke his nose a few weeks ago playing basketball and it bled EVERYWHERE, all over his shirt, arms, the court, it was squirting a large amount of blood. The cops didn't even have gloves on when dealing with Zimmerman at the station. If he had bled all over the place from a broken nose, they would be wearing gloves when handling him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> both sides have racist fucks so they need to stop making this out to be one sided.


Yes both sides have racists but Zimmerman's supporters are worse. Zimmerman supporters have hacked into Trayvonn's Twitter, Facebook, e-mail and old MySpace accounts and then posting whatever they can find that can be negative on internet forums to "prove" that Zimmerman was innocent and Trayvon was a criminal and Zimmerman was right in shooting him.. And then on top of that they changed Trayvon's passwords to stuff like the N-word or other racial slurs.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

this whole thing is bullshit , a white man kills a black man its news all over america and some big issue. Yet how many innocent white people are killed by a black man yet it makes the news 1 night to never be heard of again. The one sided racism is complete bullshit. I'm not racist but black people cried to equal rights, yet bitch when they aren't treated better cause the "world owes them due to slavery"


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyScottie said:


> this whole thing is bullshit , a white man kills a black man its news all over america and some big issue. Yet how many innocent white people are killed by a black man yet it makes the news 1 night to never be heard of again. The one sided racism is complete bullshit. I'm not racist but black people cried to equal rights, yet bitch when they aren't treated better cause the "world owes them due to slavery"


The main reason this is an issue is because the suspect was never charged with anything and a full investigation wasn't done. Basically the suspect killed an unarmed teenager and the police tried to sweep it under the rug. That's the reason why this is a big issue. When the suspect is black and the victim is white, the suspect ALWAYS is arrested and charged within a short period of time. In the Martin case the suspect still hasn't been arrested. 

You might "not be racist" but the last part of your post is nonsense. No one is owed anything because of slavery and I doubt that you've actually heard someone black say that.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JerseyScottie said:


> this whole thing is bullshit , a white man kills a black man its news all over america and some big issue. Yet how many innocent white people are killed by a black man yet it makes the news 1 night to never be heard of again. The one sided racism is complete bullshit. I'm not racist but black people cried to equal rights, yet bitch when they aren't treated better cause the "world owes them due to slavery"


When somebody says "I'm not racist, but". That pretty much guarantees that something racist is about to be said.

It hasn't made the news just because the kid is Black, genius. Hell, black on black murder happens every day and it doesn't make the news. So does white on white murder

It's that the guy who shot him hasn't even been arrested. 

You might actually wanna look at what actually took place before running your stupid mouth.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

examples of other crimes done to none black people has been posted and talked about here...with the news,movies, crime specials,and laws named after those who have been in crimes that have made national headlines.....heck just today amanda knox may go back to court...a case with nothing to do with a black victim and its world news. earlier this week a muslim woman was beaten to death in california for being muslim with go back to your country put on her body, and she fled iraq to come here to be safe and then went back to help our government out and she gets killed for being a different race a religion. that was in the news and again not a black victim.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This shouldn't be about race. Nobody black, white, any race just shoots another human and kills them for no reason. He was obviously having some serious mental issues when he shot the kid. Race, look, and so forth only came in afterwards to try to explain why he did it when in reality he'd probably do the same thing to a woman if he was mad at his wife that day instead.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Exactly

It doesn't matter what colour he was he was murdered without reason by a fucking psycho who should be locked away for life.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JerseyScottie said:


> this whole thing is bullshit , a white man kills a black man its news all over america and some big issue. Yet how many innocent white people are killed by a black man yet it makes the news 1 night to never be heard of again. The one sided racism is complete bullshit. I'm not racist but black people cried to equal rights, yet bitch when they aren't treated better cause the "world owes them due to slavery"


And how many of these black men who kill somebody white actually get away with it and walk the streets freely afterwards?


----------



## Lennon Christ (Mar 31, 2012)

the mother trademarked her sons name. hmm...guess she had dollar signs in her eyes. people selling hoodies to make money, his mom now trademarking slogans, its obvious this is just for greed, not remorse.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Lennon Christ said:


> the mother trademarked her sons name. hmm...guess she had dollar signs in her eyes. people selling hoodies to make money, his mom now trademarking slogans, its obvious this is just for greed, not remorse.


She did it because other people were trying to profit from the tragedy. You've got people handing out club flyers with Trayvon's picture and other people making merchandise. The focus should be more on justice than about hoodies and Skittles. Hopefully that's what the parents were striving for.


----------



## Lennon Christ (Mar 31, 2012)

Every time a black kid dies or gets fired, its Al Sharpton to the rescue and sure enough, there he was standing by the parents. Why should a parent even care about money, theirs or someone elses? You just lost a kid, yet the first thing you do is worry about how others are making money. Pathetic.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Lennon Christ said:


> Every time a black kid dies or gets fired, its Al Sharpton to the rescue and sure enough, there he was standing by the parents. Why should a parent even care about money, theirs or someone elses? You just lost a kid, yet the first thing you do is worry about how others are making money. Pathetic.


so say if you died, your family would be ok with me making millions of dollars off of your name? or if someone you loved died its cool for me to do that? so its ok for me to put your face on t shirts, cheese burgers, shoes, donuts, as long as i make all the money because if you or your family protest you would be pathetic?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Considering Trayvon died over a month ago, no the first thing they thought about wasn't money.

And I don't know about you, but I don't blame his parents for trademarking his name when they have fucking strip clubs throwing Trayvon Martin parties and putting his name on flyers for a strip club party and what not.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

How many people have murdered someone since this story broke?

I'm tired of the media trying to instigate a race war. If this guy gets off, there will probably be riots. Great going media.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

notorious_187 said:


> The pro-Zimmerman people just make themselves look stupid.
> 
> They're trying to justify Zimmerman shooting Trayvon by posting pictures of Trayvon havingg a tattoo and him flipping the middle finger. If that was the case then I'm a thug and deserve to be shot because I have a tattoo and have taken a picture flipping the middle finger.



They claim he was a thug, but support a man with a history of violence.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Lennon Christ said:


> Why should a parent even care about money, theirs or someone elses? You just lost a kid, yet the first thing you do is worry about how others are making money. Pathetic.


Because it probably makes the parents sick to see someone try to exploit the loss of their son for stupid things like nightclub promotions.



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I'm tired of the media trying to instigate a race war. If this guy gets off, there will probably be riots. Great going media.


I doubt that there will be any riots. They'll try to draw this investigation out for a long time until the news gets fixated on another story. After that happens, Zimmerman probably will get off because the legal system is awful and inconsistent.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> When somebody says "I'm not racist, but". That pretty much guarantees that something racist is about to be said.
> 
> It hasn't made the news just because the kid is Black, genius. Hell, black on black murder happens every day and it doesn't make the news. So does white on white murder
> 
> ...


The media is blowing this up pulling the race card left and right. The new black panthers have a bounty set for this guy dead or alive. There have been, at least around here, protests all over the place with chants of racism. I'm a photographer and I'm a photojournalist..i see this stuff everyday, the race card is all over the place on this. I was told by my editor when I first got hired that I have to be careful about reporting black on white crime due to the politically correct nature of it. I find this absurd.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Spike lee didnt exactly make this situation any better


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JerseyScottie said:


> The media is blowing this up pulling the race card left and right. The new black panthers have a bounty set for this guy dead or alive. There have been, at least around here, protests all over the place with chants of racism. I'm a photographer and I'm a photojournalist..i see this stuff everyday, the race card is all over the place on this. I was told by my editor when I first got hired that I have to be careful about reporting black on white crime due to the politically correct nature of it. I find this absurd.


Pointing out blatant racism is "pulling the race card"? Hey, you know what I find absurd? Being scared every time my brother leaves the house because there's always that chance that some batshit nationalists will decide that it's okay to follow, attack and kill him because the colour of his skin and a hoody makes him "suspicious". And what's even more absurd is that there's the chance that the police and white-centric media will brush it off because he's just another dead black kid and who cares about those guys and he was probably a gangbanger anyway right?!?! 

I hope they continue to pull the race card until America, Britain and whatever "postracial" western country realizes that ~celebrating diversity~ and letting immigrants in does not hide the fact that racism is still a massive fucking issue and people are suffering everyday because of this. Sorry to rant but like, I can't believe this is being treated with so much insignificance. There IS a problem here and the problem is race. The problem is Trayvon isn't just Trayvon, Trayvon is every other black/non-white person who's been royally fucked over by the system that's supposed to be protecting them. Trayvon is every non-white person who the police and politicians don't care enough about to fucking ARREST the person who shot them dead in the fucking street for no fucking reason. FUCK this stuff makes me livid.

Sorry this whole "omg people are angry about racism!!!" thing is poses you an inconvenience. I'm just more sorry that this whole "being black in public" thing posed such an inconvenience for Tryavon Martin.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Pointing out blatant racism is "pulling the race card"? Hey, you know what I find absurd? Being scared every time my brother leaves the house because there's always that chance that some batshit nationalists will decide that it's okay to follow, attack and kill him because the colour of his skin and a hoody makes him "suspicious". And what's even more absurd is that there's the chance that the police and white-centric media will brush it off because he's just another dead black kid and who cares about those guys and he was probably a gangbanger anyway right?!?!
> 
> I hope they continue to pull the race card until America, Britain and whatever "postracial" western country realizes that ~celebrating diversity~ and letting immigrants in does not hide the fact that racism is still a massive fucking issue and people are suffering everyday because of this. Sorry to rant but like, I can't believe this is being treated with so much insignificance. There IS a problem here and the problem is race. The problem is Trayvon isn't just Trayvon, Trayvon is every other black/non-white person who's been royally fucked over by the system that's supposed to be protecting them. Trayvon is every non-white person who the police and politicians don't care enough about to fucking ARREST the person who shot them dead in the fucking street for no fucking reason. FUCK this stuff makes me livid.
> 
> Sorry this whole "omg people are angry about racism!!!" thing is poses you an inconvenience. I'm just more sorry that this whole "being black in public" thing posed such an inconvenience for Tryavon Martin.


Do you realize saying the white man is against the black man/hispanic/asian etc is infact racist against white people ? What gives you the right to say white people are racist against black people but black people aren't racist against white people ? It's called equal rights. Blacks are just as guilty as whites, just as guilty as hispanics, just as guilty as asians so on and so forth. If a black man commits a racial crime on a white person I should be able to report that the same way I can report the white man going against the black man. I never said I wanted this to be a racial issue. Segregation ended..there is no more separation. Blacks no longer need to sit in the back of the bus, use different bathrooms and water fountains. All that matters is that we're human. Global high end media such as fox news, cnn, msnbc etc are too quick to say "omg a white man killed a black man it must be racist!!" Equality is key to moving forward.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> I doubt that there will be any riots. They'll try to draw this investigation out for a long time until the news gets fixated on another story. After that happens, Zimmerman probably will get off because the legal system is awful and inconsistent.


The Black Panthers put a million dollar bounty on the guy. you really don't think if the man walks they'd get pissed?

Zimmerman will get off because there were no witnesses to co-berate against Zimmerman only for him, and it's hard to say what actually happened.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What The Black Panthers did was stupid, there's no denying that.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JerseyScottie said:


> Do you realize saying the white man is against the black man/hispanic/asian etc is infact racist against white people ? What gives you the right to say white people are racist against black people but black people aren't racist against white people ? It's called equal rights. Blacks are just as guilty as whites, just as guilty as hispanics, just as guilty as asians so on and so forth. If a black man commits a racial crime on a white person I should be able to report that the same way I can report the white man going against the black man. I never said I wanted this to be a racial issue. Segregation ended..there is no more separation. Blacks no longer need to sit in the back of the bus, use different bathrooms and water fountains. All that matters is that we're human. Global high end media such as fox news, cnn, msnbc etc are too quick to say "omg a white man killed a black man it must be racist!!" Equality is key to moving forward.


Calling reverse racism. _Oh._ This makes sense now. Just so you know, turning every conversation about racism and making it about "omg you can't point out racism from white people omg reverse racism omg stop generalizing!!!" does not equal "equality", nor does it help anyone or anything. And thinking racism is over because segregation, slavery or whatever else doesn't exist anymore is possibly the most absurd thing I've come across in this thread. Way to miss the point entirely. I find it astonishing that you are, for some reason, offended that a person of colour is angry about racism. You know, one of the main reasons it still exists today is because people like you just don't know when to sit down and listen to the stories of people who are still going through the fuckery today. We are never going to get to equal rights if every time a race issue pops up, people have to turn it into "what about white people! stop talking about racism and it'll go away! whatever Morgan Freeman said!!!". We are nowhere near 'equality' and it amazes me that so many people fail to realize this.

I'd also like to see the part of my post that says "all white people hate black people down with ******!!!" like you seem to suggest. Because otherwise, I'm under the impression that you just ignored the entire post and once again detracted away from the actual issue at hand.... which wouldn't be surprising at all.

"Blacks and hispanics and asians are bad too!" Oh give me a break.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> The Black Panthers put a million dollar bounty on the guy. you really don't think if the man walks they'd get pissed?
> 
> Zimmerman will get off because there were no witnesses to co-berate against Zimmerman only for him, and it's hard to say what actually happened.


The government has some deep intel on the Black Panthers. One of the leaders got arrested recently so the Black Panthers aren't going to do anything drastic. 

There is more evidence working against Zimmerman. Why did a "black friend" appear all of a sudden trying to defend Zimmerman when he wasn't even his friend to begin with? How about following the teen after the police told him not to? How about the fact that 2 shots were fired? The alleged broken nose that the video clearly doesn't show? 

With all that said, I wouldn't be shocked if Zimmerman didn't go to jail.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

those are the new black panthers, theyre a splinter from the originals, like above they gov is looking into them. the new black panthers are all the crazies kicked out by the black panthers. and what spike did was dumb period. but to say oh its the race card is crazy, the race card was played by zimmerman using slurs and the complaints brought on by him following black ppl home in the community. the outrage was before anyone even heard of those. if he was arrested properly the first time no one would have said a thing about this case


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Exactly. If the police arrested Zimmerman or at least did a proper investigation this story probably would've lasted two days on CNN or any other media outlet at the most.


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

Another Blow to Zimmerman's Self Defense claims? Two voice experts said that it's NOT Zimmerman crying for help


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...-george-zimmerman-911-20120331,0,250481.story


If this is true what kind of person shoots someone begging for their life?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If Zimmerman actually gets away with it, I have no problem with hearing on the news that he has been killed in cold blood with bullets out in the streets. If the justice system wont do it, that's the only way justice will be served. Never was a pacifist so I don't see anything wrong with it either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been saying this along if Zimmerman goes free he won't last long. Either he'll commit suicide due to all the shit he'll be put through or as it's called "street justice" will get his ass.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Calling reverse racism. _Oh._ This makes sense now. Just so you know, turning every conversation about racism and making it about "omg you can't point out racism from white people omg reverse racism omg stop generalizing!!!" does not equal "equality", nor does it help anyone or anything. And thinking racism is over because segregation, slavery or whatever else doesn't exist anymore is possibly the most absurd thing I've come across in this thread. Way to miss the point entirely. I find it astonishing that you are, for some reason, offended that a person of colour is angry about racism. You know, one of the main reasons it still exists today is because people like you just don't know when to sit down and listen to the stories of people who are still going through the fuckery today. We are never going to get to equal rights if every time a race issue pops up, people have to turn it into "what about white people! stop talking about racism and it'll go away! whatever Morgan Freeman said!!!". We are nowhere near 'equality' and it amazes me that so many people fail to realize this.
> 
> I'd also like to see the part of my post that says "all white people hate black people down with ******!!!" like you seem to suggest. Because otherwise, I'm under the impression that you just ignored the entire post and once again detracted away from the actual issue at hand.... which wouldn't be surprising at all.
> 
> "Blacks and hispanics and asians are bad too!" Oh give me a break.


So let me ask you this.. racism only exists in the non-white community ? Please visit http://unfaircampaign.org/ .. they have billboards up saying "it's hard to see racism when you're white" That is a clear attack on the white man, insinuating that us white men are ignorant to racism. Call me racist if you want but if a white activist group created a movement like this the media uproar would be gigantic and people would be crying racist this racist that. But since this movement is black vs white it's automatically not racist by politically correct terms.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JerseyScottie said:


> So let me ask you this.. racism only exists in the non-white community ? Please visit http://unfaircampaign.org/ .. they have billboards up saying "it's hard to see racism when you're white" That is a clear attack on the white man, insinuating that us white men are ignorant to racism. Call me racist if you want but if a white activist group created a movement like this the media uproar would be gigantic and people would be crying racist this racist that. But since this movement is black vs white it's automatically not racist by politically correct terms.


"It's hard to see racism when you're black" has a nice ring to it. fpalm

And wasn't that movement founded by white people? I can see you are once again missing the point.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> "It's hard to see racism when you're black" has a nice ring to it. fpalm
> 
> And wasn't that movement founded by white people? I can see you are once again missing the point.


Movement founded by blacks but the billboards were passed by white governor or mayor..whatever the hell he is. Seems you are dancing around the question now, clearly you must be someone of color looking for someone to blame for your own downfalls. As a white photojournalist i'm harassed by cops every single day of my life, constantly being questioned, stopped and detained just for having a camera. If the white man were free from harassment from the system then that wouldn't be happening.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyScottie said:


> Seems you are dancing around the question now, clearly you must be someone of color looking for someone to blame for your own downfalls.


No one ever said that. We're just stating an obvious problem in society that you're still trying to deny.



> As a white photojournalist i'm harassed by cops every single day of my life, constantly being questioned, stopped and detained just for having a camera.


Are you really trying to compare racial profiling to being harassed for having a camera?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> I've been saying this along if Zimmerman goes free he won't last long. Either he'll commit suicide due to all the shit he'll be put through or as it's called "street justice" will get his ass.





Choke2Death said:


> If Zimmerman actually gets away with it, I have no problem with hearing on the news that he has been killed in cold blood with bullets out in the streets. If the justice system wont do it, that's the only way justice will be served. Never was a pacifist so I don't see anything wrong with it either.


Pathetic statements.

Is this the thuggish attitude you take into your daily life or just online?

'Justice will be served'?

What, by the fact that all the evidence points towards this being a self-defence shooting, hence why he wont be charged, this must have passed you both by? Eye witness, medical, and police reports clearly mean nothing to you, just as long as the 'white guy' who killed the black kid is found, and murdered, eh?

You wouldn't give a DAMM about this story if the kid killed wasn't black, would you? You wouldn't give a damm if Zimmerman was black, and had shot another black kid, would you?

The mob mentality from black people about this story is scary quite frankly. Refusing to look at the facts, refusing to believe anything else than that this kid was innocently shot down by an evil racist.

The media, and the likes of Sharpton and Jackson have alot to answer for, they are the ones whipping up the racial tension and attitudes like yours.

And you wonder why black youths get a bad rep when you are advocating the murder of a man who has been charged with no crime.

Have a word with yourselves.

White kid set on fire for no reason and told 'you deserve it for being white' - Ignored
Two white British tourists murdered by black thug in Florida - Ignored
Riot last night involving a 1000 black youths in St Louis - Ignored
41people, mostly African-American, were shot in Chicago, Obama’s adopted hometown. Ten were killed - Ignored
Seven black teens arrested on suspicion that they committed a hate crime when they attacked a 15-year-old Hispanic boy - ignored

Just a few cases in the past weeks, of storys ignored or barely reported in the media, on here, or commented on by the likes of Sharpton and Jackson, which show you exactly what the media is playing at.

Do either of the two posters above care about any of these cases? No, of course not, they dont involve any 'racist' white people, do they?

Black of black crime? - Pretty much ignored
Black on white crime? - Completely ignored
*WHITE *on black crime? - RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM FRONTPAGE NEWS FRONTPAGE NEWS

If you cant see what the media is up to, you are so incredibly naive.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

First off you stupid fuck, I never said I would do any of those things, I'm just going by what I hear other people say. However, if Zimmerman or any other murderer in this world is murdered then they get what they deserve IMO.

What evidence points to this being a self-defense shooting? It being proven that it wasn't Zimmerman crying for help on the phone? Or what about Zimmerman on the police video not having any scratches on him or any sign of a broken nose?

I don't give a flying fuck what race Trayvon or Zimmerman are, the reason why I'm so interested in this story is because of how it's been handled as in no arrest or not even a proper investigation has made. But if you want to pretend like I care only because of Trayvon's race then do what you're gonna do.

The mob mentality of black people huh? What about the mentality of the white people who are hacking into Trayvon's Twitter, Facebook, e-mails, etc. and changing his passwords to stuff like n*ggern*ggern*gger and ****? I guess they're doing the right thing huh? That's the type of mentality we should all have.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> The mob mentality from black people about this story is scary quite frankly. Refusing to look at the facts, refusing to believe anything else than that this kid was innocently shot down by an evil racist.


You're the one refusing to look at facts. Zimmerman clearly did something wrong and should have been arrested. 



> The media, and the likes of Sharpton and Jackson have alot to answer for, they are the ones whipping up the racial tension and attitudes like yours.


You're the one who came here posting crime stats and news stories that had nothing to do with the story. What did that accomplish?



> White kid set on fire for no reason and told 'you deserve it for being white' - Ignored
> Two white British tourists murdered by black thug in Florida - Ignored
> Riot last night involving a 1000 black youths in St Louis - Ignored
> 41people, mostly African-American, were shot in Chicago, Obama’s adopted hometown. Ten were killed - Ignored
> ...


Seriously how dense are you? Can you name any other stories in the last 3 months that involve a black victim and a white suspect since you act like those stories get so much coverage? Once again didn't you say earlier that Zimmerman wasn't white? You're contradicting yourself again.



notorious_187 said:


> The mob mentality of black people huh? What about the mentality of the white people who are hacking into Trayvon's Twitter, Facebook, e-mails, etc. and changing his passwords to stuff like n*ggern*ggern*gger and ****? I guess they're doing the right thing huh? That's the type of mentality we should all have.


The Tea Party is the biggest example of white people with a mob mentality.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I will close this thread if we can't keep the insults out of the argument. I know this is an emotional subject, but we can argue without calling each other names.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMister when did you become a mod?

You probably have been one for a while I just didn't notice.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I will close this thread if we can't keep the insults out of the argument. I know this is an emotional subject, but we can argue without calling each other names.


So that's what it took for you to realize that this thread was going on the wrong path? lol.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Utter BS you dont care about his race, no way in hell would you care this much if Trayvon was white and had been shot by a black or another white guy, dont even try and deny it as it couldn't be more obvious. You think Sharpton, Jackson, Obama would care the other way around!? Come off it.

What evidence is was self defence?

Oh, you mean apart from:

Eye witness reports clearly stating Trayvon was attacking Zimmerman on the ground like an animal

The injuries that DID exist and DID happen, as they were stated by police at the scene AND in the medical reports, that were on Zimmermans face and head.

The confirmation from eye witnesses, and people who know Zimmerman, that the person shouting 'help' in the call is NOT Treyvon, its Zimmerman.

Thats basically all thats needed, and they are the reasons he hasn't been, and wont be, charged with anything. You have chosen to ignore these all the way through the thread.

Treyvon was a typical gangster wannabe, nothing more, nothing less. The kid got suspended from school numerous times, posed for pictures trying to look gangster, and had an attitude. He is nowhere near the angel the media have made him out to be, now did he deserve to die? No.

But he started the physical altercation, and Zimmerman defended himself in a legal way by Florida law. 

Obviously you hear less white on black serious crime like this, as it happens far less than the other way around, but when it does happen? Boy. The media, yourselves, the likes of Sharpton, Jackson and the civil rights groups, just cant scream 'racism' about it enough can they?

As I said, the mob mentality of many (not all) black people regarding this case is very, very scary. No wonder public opinion is turning against charging Zimmerman with any crime.

You refuse to look at the facts of the case, you believe everything you are fed by the media, because you both want to believe it.

When Zimmerman isnt charged with anything, and the reasons why are the same reasons I have given you all the way through this thread, I most certainly will come back in here and say 'I told you so'. I have told you all the way through why he has not been charged, i have told you all the way through that what he did was LEGALLY acceptable. 

Perhaps if black people started to show the same outrage when young black men are shooting each other to death every night in cities up and down America in their own communities, that they do over this case, America would be a much safer place for people to live.

Its no good crying 'racism' when the only racism being shown, is by the black people who are refusing to look at the facts of the case, because the kid shot was black.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Utter BS you dont care about his race, no way in hell would you care this much if Trayvon was white and had been shot by a black or another white guy, dont even try and deny it as it couldn't be more obvious. You think Sharpton, Jackson, Obama would care the other way around!? Come off it.


If that was the case then the suspect would have been arrested immediately and charged which means that it would have never made the news. The outrage is in the fact that the suspect wasn't properly detained by police and there wasn't a proper investigation.




> What evidence is was self defence?
> 
> Oh, you mean apart from:
> 
> ...


You mean the broken nose that magically didn't show tons of blood on Zimmerman's shirt in the video? 



> The confirmation from eye witnesses, and people who know Zimmerman, that the person shouting 'help' in the call is NOT Treyvon, its Zimmerman.


http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...tion-expert-reasonable-scientific-certainty/2




> Treyvon was a typical gangster wannabe, nothing more, nothing less. The kid got suspended from school numerous times, posed for pictures trying to look gangster, and had an attitude. He is nowhere near the angel the media have made him out to be, now did he deserve to die? No.


http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2012/03/trayvon_martin_no_thats_not_hi.php

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...estic-violence-fighting-with-a-police-officer

What proof do you have besides the bogus pictures? I already posted a link explaining that the "gangster" pictures were of someone else. No one is trying to say that Trayvon was an angel but he doesn't have a criminal record. Zimmerman however has a domestic violence charge along with a restraining order and attacked an undercover police officer. For argument's sake, who cares about someone being a "gangster wannabe"? Does that mean an unarmed person deserves to be killed because some lunatic wants to be an overzealous vigilante? According to your logic, maybe some of those white kids you keep posting about were bad people too or had shady backgrounds. Does that mean that they deserved to die too?




> Obviously you hear less white on black serious crime like this, as it happens far less than the other way around, but when it does happen? Boy. The media, yourselves, the likes of Sharpton, Jackson and the civil rights groups, just cant scream 'racism' about it enough can they?


http://www2.fbi.gov/ucr/hc2009/incidents.html

In 2009, law enforcement agencies reported that 3,816 single-bias hate crime offenses were racially motivated. Of these offenses:

71.4 percent were motivated by anti-black bias.
17.1 percent resulted from anti-white bias.
5.5 percent occurred because of biases against groups of individuals consisting of more than one race (anti-multiple races, group).
3.9 percent resulted from anti-Asian/Pacific Islander bias.
2.2 percent were motivated by anti-American Indian/Alaskan Native bias.

Here's another piece of info from the FBI website:

http://www2.fbi.gov/ucr/hc2009/data/table_09.html

Known Offenders1
Known Offender's Race, 2009

Total 6,225
White 3,885
Black 1,150
American Indian/Alaskan Native 60
Asian/Pacific Islander 45
Multiple Races, Group2 453
Unknown Race 632




> You refuse to look at the facts of the case, you believe everything you are fed by the media, because you both want to believe it.


Yeah I'm sure that OJ was innocent all along just like Casey Anthony was...



> When Zimmerman isnt charged with anything, and the reasons why are the same reasons I have given you all the way through this thread, I most certainly will come back in here and say 'I told you so'. I have told you all the way through why he has not been charged, i have told you all the way through that what he did was LEGALLY acceptable.


If it was then the chief wouldn't have stepped down. If it was then Zimmerman's "black friend" wouldn't have needed to say anything and lie about his "friend". 



> Perhaps if black people started to show the same outrage when young black men are shooting each other to death every night in cities up and down America in their own communities, that they do over this case, America would be a much safer place for people to live.


We do care. However, I doubt that you give a damn so don't pretend like you do.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Anybody, watch/listen to this, and tell me why this seriously horrific story was largely ignored by the mass US media, and then tell me that they dont have any agenda:






Tell me one possible reason that that horrific, vile crime was barely covered by the media? Tell me why it was pretty much ignored, whist a story like the one we are discussing is front page, main story news day and night, each and every day?

I think its pretty obvious why, and i am trying to show those of you who may not be aware, just what agenda the mainstream liberal media in America has.

Always question what you are being told, always do further research, and never take what they are telling you as gospel.

Many of you in this thread have done just that with story, you are doing exactly what they want you to do.

You are sending this guy Zimmerman to the gallows without looking at the facts of the case, and its wrong. Its a witchhunt, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.eurweb.com/2012/04/three-white-men-plead-guilty-in-race-murder/


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> No one ever said that. We're just stating an obvious problem in society that you're still trying to deny.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to compare racial profiling to being harassed for having a camera?


just because a black man gets harassed by a white cop or something happens does NOT immediately make it racial profiling. Does racism still exist and profiling exist ? yes, BUT all i'm trying to say is the profiling goes both ways. Al Sharpton comes to mind when I think of racist black people..comments that man has made in the past are unbelievable.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Anybody, watch/listen to this, and tell me why this seriously horrific story was largely ignored by the mass US media, and then tell me that they dont have any agenda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And of course you didn't address my post at all. Typical. You're blatantly spamming this thread with stories and links that have nothing to do with the main topic of the thread and intentionally not answering anyone's rebuttals.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Al Sharpton's an idiot too.

And I agree with you that just because a black man gets pulled over by a white cop it doesn't make it racist, because I'll tell you from experience. In the last year, I've been pulled over three times for speeding: Twice by a white cop and once by a black cop. The white cops let me go, the black cop gave me a ticket.

I agree with you, racial profiling goes both ways indeed.


----------



## thelaw2727 (Dec 12, 2005)

word


----------



## thelaw2727 (Dec 12, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> I think Al Sharpton's an idiot too.
> 
> And I agree with you that just because a black man gets pulled over by a white cop it doesn't make it racist, because I'll tell you from experience. In the last year, I've been pulled over three times for speeding: Twice by a white cop and once by a black cop. The white cops let me go, the black cop gave me a ticket.
> 
> I agree with you, racial profiling goes both ways indeed.


agreeeddddd


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyScottie said:


> As a white photojournalist i'm harassed by cops every single day of my life, constantly being questioned, stopped and detained just for having a camera. If the white man were free from harassment from the system then that wouldn't be happening.


So you've had something like this happen to you:

http://freakoutnation.com/2012/03/3...with-a-camera-no-hoodies-and-becomes-unglued/


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> So you've had something like this happen to you:
> 
> http://freakoutnation.com/2012/03/3...with-a-camera-no-hoodies-and-becomes-unglued/


I have been handcuffed and detained many times for being told "your camera may be a threat to homeland security" just for doing my job. I invite you to visit www.carlosmiller.com , he's located out of Miami and posts stories all the time of photographers being arrested and beat down, white and black, just for having a camera.

http://www.pixiq.com/article/philly-cops-attack-photojournalism-student-knocking-him-down

"Ian Van Kuyk, a 24-year-old photojournalism student, received a first-hand lesson in photographing cops when a Philadelphia police officer knocked him down, pushed his face into the pavement, then threw him in jail for 24 hours." .. Ian Van Kuyk is in fact white.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

SimplyIncredible, did you say Trayvon was a 'wannabe gangster' nothing more, nothing less? Oh, really? Because you knew him so well, right? Thats ridiculous.

I know someone who knew Trayvon well, and said he was a normal kid, living a normal life. People quote lyrics to songs on twitter and facebook all the time, just like he did.

U have no right to call him a 'wannabe gangster' and say he was nothing MORE or less. The kid clearly had goals and wanted to make something of himself. The fact that the emails in his inbox were from colleges that he had inquired about going to, prove that.

Please just stop posting links to other stories, and talk about this one, and debate back when confronted on your points, instead of derailing the thread, and leading to racial tension, the same tension you keep talking about Sharpton, etc causing, you are doing the same by posting all the other 'black on white' crimes and giving overall biased views in this thread.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

That's messed. On a brighter note, I heard an interview about it with Obama that was meant to be serious, but ended up sounding pretty funny.. he said, "If I had a son, it would look like him."

What has that got to do with anything?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Watch the two videos on this site, the 2nd one in particular tells you everything i have been saying about the media in this case:

http://conservativehideout.com/2012...on-on-the-police-video-and-voice-recognition/

Unbelievable. 

You people sending Zimmerman to the gallows and slandering the man as a murderer whilst ignoring key facts, particularly the eye witness statements, should be ashamed of yourselves.

When he isnt charged and you are forced to accept the facts of the case, what with your defence be for your behaviour?

Youre just as bad as Jackson, Sharpton and the those simler using this story to push their own racist agendas.

As I've said from page one, he wont be charged with any crime, because legally he has not committed any crime, and the evidence backs this up.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Watch the two videos on this site, the 2nd one in particular tells you everything i have been saying about the media in this case:
> 
> http://conservativehideout.com/2012...on-on-the-police-video-and-voice-recognition/
> 
> ...


A source from a conservative website? Yeah they don't have an agenda at all...

A conservative website was one of the first sites to use those bogus pictures to try to portray Trayvon as a thug when he wasn't. Just admit that you were wrong and move on. 

And you think that all those questionable statistics and irrelevant links that you posted WASN'T pushing a racist agenda? You're a joke, a hypocrite, and a spammer.

The reason he won't be charged with a crime is the same reason why OJ and Casey Anthony didn't go to jail. The media got too involved in the case and ruined things. All evidence points to Zimmerman being in the wrong and there are plenty of unbiased facts and accounts to support that. Are you completely ignoring Martin's girlfriend's account who was actually the last person talking to him on the phone? We all know that the legal system is extremely flawed and biased. 

You still never answered my question of whether you think OJ and Casey Anthony truly were innocent. I don't expect you to answer it because you're just a troll pushing a racist agenda.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Another good read:

Sharpton, Jackson et al, only give a damm about this story because the kid who died was black, the person who shot him was 'white' (hispanic). I think the same can be said for numerous people in this thread.



> *Pat Buchanan: It’s All About Race Now*
> Category: General
> If it had been a white teenager who was shot, and a 28-year-old black guy who shot him, the black guy would have been arrested.
> 
> ...


I find those bolded sections shocking, clearly Sharpton, Jackson at el, dont.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www2.fbi.gov/ucr/hc2009/incidents.html

In 2009, law enforcement agencies reported that 3,816 single-bias hate crime offenses were racially motivated. Of these offenses:

71.4 percent were motivated by anti-black bias.
17.1 percent resulted from anti-white bias.
5.5 percent occurred because of biases against groups of individuals consisting of more than one race (anti-multiple races, group).
3.9 percent resulted from anti-Asian/Pacific Islander bias.
2.2 percent were motivated by anti-American Indian/Alaskan Native bias.

Here's another piece of info from the FBI website:

http://www2.fbi.gov/ucr/hc2009/data/table_09.html

Known Offenders1
Known Offender's Race, 2009

Total 6,225
White 3,885
Black 1,150
American Indian/Alaskan Native 60
Asian/Pacific Islander 45
Multiple Races, Group2 453
Unknown Race 632

http://www.eurweb.com/2012/04/three-white-men-plead-guilty-in-race-murder/

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/white-supremacists-charged-vancouver-hate-crimes-002217821.html


------------------------------
http://www.americanfirearms.org/statistics.php#25

For each type of weapon, victimization rates for whites were lower than those for blacks or Hispanics.

Blacks were victimized by offenders armed with guns at higher rates than Hispanics but at similar rates as American Indians.

----------

From 1993 to 2001, blacks were 12% of the U.S. population age 12 or older but 49% of all homicide victims and 54% of all victims of firearm homicide. Among homicide victims, blacks were more likely than whites to have been killed with a firearm. About 8 in 10 black homicide victims and 7 in 10 white homicide victims died from gunshot injuries.

Blacks were about 7 times more likely than whites to be a homicide victim (30 versus 4 per 100,000 persons age 12 or older respectively), and approximately 9 times more likely to be a victim of a homicide committed with a firearm (25 versus 3 per 100,000 persons age 12 or older, respectively).


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

cant give you more rep kobra


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Another good read:
> 
> Sharpton, Jackson et al, only give a damm about this story because the kid who died was black, the person who shot him was 'white' (hispanic). I think the same can be said for numerous people in this thread.
> 
> ...


Seriously, stop it with your fucking stories and respond to the posts that challenge the stupid things you say. You obviously have nothing to comeback with so you just dodge every post by trolling with some new 'stories'. You're racist and that's all you are. Don't try to deny it, at least accept it when you are that.

Statements like "Trayvon was just a wannabe gangster" is enough to kill any credibility your posts have. I suggest everyone just stops responding to him because reading posts like these just cause a loss of braincells and since he loves to ignore posts that challenge his bogus, let's do the same in return.

The story here is a black kid that was minding his own and got shot by a "neighborhood watch" for racial reasons, stop pulling statistics out of your ass to generalize all people as if they are the same just because they have matching skin colors or dress similarly. It doesn't matter if 99.9% of the criminals in America are black, this story is not about that. You are just looking for dumb excuses to hide your racism with your made-up "eyewitnesses". I don't think you have yet responded to the question "WHY IN THE FUCK DID ZIMMERMAN STALK MARTIN WHEN HE WAS TOLD *NOT* TO?"

I mean you try to justify Zimmerman's actions by pulling out some stupid pictures of the two people involved where the guilty one looks 'innocent' and the victim looks like a 'thug wannabe' even though Zimmerman has a crime record and Martin's is completely clean. So what he's gotten kicked out of school in the past? I have too, doesn't make me a hoodlum neither means some motherfucker has the right to shoot me because of that. And lastly, I have a hard time believing the garbage you're pulling about Zimmerman begging for his life.

A 28 year old, armed man against a skinny 17-year old unarmed kid... yeah, sure, I bet the armed man REALLY needs some serious help to survive this fight!


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, well, what a huge surprise. ABC were caught lying and distorting the truth, and have now released an 'enhanced' version of the video showing the wounds on Zimmermans head.

in other words, they were caught out, and are now backtracking as the evidence becomes overwhelmingly in the favour of Zimmerman:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...id10|htmlws-main-bb|dl3|sec1_lnk3&pLid=148551

But I guess that video is 'fake' to certain posters in here huh? Even though it confirms what the police said at the scene...

The 'voice recognition' expert is also going to look like a fool, when the police already have eye witness reports confirming that Zimmerman was the one screaming, not Trayvon, as Zimmerman was the one getting his head beaten in, not the Treyvon.

I await further excuses.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

read all the comments the scratch on his head has been talked about and brought to your attention by others, but the main problemis a guy with a broken nose would gush blood and his cloths werent covered in blood like a guy being in a life or death fight, even the blood of trayvon if he shot him in a struggle, there was already one voice analyst saying it wasnt zimmerman, but news sources dont matter it matters what the cops analyst says on the voices


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I find it funny that SimplyIncredible ignored both kobra and Choke2Death's posts on this page instead of responding.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree with Choke2Death, everyone just ignore SimplyIncredible. The guy makes almost all of his posts in here trying to stir up racial issues, the same stuff he is accusing Sharpton, Jackson, etc of doing. He doesn't respond to anyone when they direct a post at him, so we should do the same...stop responding to him.

Also just talk about THIS particular story, no other 'racial crimes'. Because then the ultimate goal of causing Black/White/Brown tension is actually happening, and I think we are above that.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I find it funny that SimplyIncredible ignored both kobra and Choke2Death's posts on this page instead of responding.


he ignores everyones questions, sad only one person actually insulted him and that was after multiple posts with racist materials and him calling others idiots. yet everyone is trying to be civil and talk about this, i say just ignore everyone responds to him he doesnt respond to anyone else while claiming media is always lying except when it suits him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GoodHilson said:


> I agree with Choke2Death, everyone just ignore SimplyIncredible. The guy makes almost all of his posts in here trying to stir up racial issues, the same stuff he is accusing Sharpton, Jackson, etc of doing. He doesn't respond to anyone when they direct a post at him, so we should do the same...stop responding to him.
> 
> *Also just talk about THIS particular story, no other 'racial crimes'. Because then the ultimate goal of causing Black/White/Brown tension is actually happening, and I think we are above that.*


Yeah I came to that realization yesterday.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Seriously, stop it with your fucking stories and respond to the posts that challenge the stupid things you say. You obviously have nothing to comeback with so you just dodge every post by trolling with some new 'stories'. You're racist and that's all you are. Don't try to deny it, at least accept it when you are that.
> 
> Statements like "Trayvon was just a wannabe gangster" is enough to kill any credibility your posts have. I suggest everyone just stops responding to him because reading posts like these just cause a loss of braincells and since he loves to ignore posts that challenge his bogus, let's do the same in return.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter. Trayvon shouldn't have been doing that whole "black in public" thing. Statistics say he has a 79.46% chance of committing a crime, so really Zimmerman did the public a favour by preventing such a thing from happening. He is a national treasure <3


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

> Zimmerman family member calls NAACP ‘racists,’ says ‘there will be blood on your hands’ if George is hurt


Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/02/z...n-your-hands-if-george-is-hurt/#ixzz1qyg5F9nI

Well said that person.

Trolling? No, not in the slightest. Just putting across the other side of the story, unlike most in this thread have done.

The only racists in this story, are the black community who have hung and quartered Zimmerman without bothering to find out what happened that night. Its far easier to just label somebody a 'racist' instead.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> It doesn't matter. Trayvon shouldn't have been doing that whole "black in public" thing. Statistics say he has a 79.46% chance of committing a crime, so really Zimmerman did the public a favour by preventing such a thing from happening. He is a national treasure <3


"black in public" thing?

I'm black myself and not quite sure what that is.

Please explain.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/02/z...n-your-hands-if-george-is-hurt/#ixzz1qyg5F9nI
> 
> Well said that person.
> 
> ...


I guess the white people who call Trayvon a gangbanging thug just because he took a picture with a grill and got suspended from school are so much better huh? Or what about the ones who hacked into his Facebook, Twitter, e-mails, etc. and only posted negative stuff they found but wouldn't post the stuff about him going to college. Or them changing his passwords on those accounts to racial slurs against black people.

Oh yes, it's just the black people who are being racist.

And by the way, for future reference, black people aren't the only "anti-Zimmerman" people but if that's how you view it then so be it.

Also find it funny how you got your information from pretty much the same places we get ours but everything we post that doesn't favor Zimmerman you claim as lies being fed to us by the media but everything you post that supports Zimmerman is an absolute fact.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

mrgagentleman said:


> "black in public" thing?
> 
> I'm black myself and not quite sure what that is.
> 
> Please explain.


I think that post was just sarcasm aimed at SimplyRacist.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Personally, I feel that the kid was more threatened by the dude trailing him in his vehicle.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Jericho-79 said:


> Personally, I feel that the kid was more threatened by the dude trailing him in his vehicle.


ya this is what really bugs me, throw everything out all the media and such. in the end zimmerman did not follow a lawfull order and someone died. its totally his fault min manslaughter


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

mrgagentleman said:


> "black in public" thing?
> 
> I'm black myself and not quite sure what that is.
> 
> Please explain.





Choke2Death said:


> I think that post was just sarcasm aimed at SimplyRacist.


^^^


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

nothing new this week so far, best info is a dr looked at the vid and said what we already can see, doesnt look like a broken nose. waste of info. cnn doing poles on who likes or dislikes the case...total waste all its doing is dividing everyone . new defense attorney. didnt read the full story, just surprised it said defense since theres no charges and as far as i know zimmerman didnt have a first one. oya and some want a repeal of stand your ground, others want it written more clearly so you this situation never happens again.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

From what I heard ABC and MSNBC doctored the video and audio.if this stuff is true, that just a plain scumbag move if Zimmerman is indeed innocent of murdering the guy.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't see how Zimmerman can escape a manslaughter charge in this case. He was told not to follow Martin and didn't listen. The whole incident could have been avoided if he had just called it in and then waited for the cops to show up. His bad judgement led to Martin's death. I don't even want to get into all the conflicting reports of what happened moments before the shooting. He fucked up before that and should be charged for that alone.

NBC really fucked up by editing that 911 call tho. If Zimmerman doesn't have charges filed against him he should really look into suing the pricks who painted him as a racist on national television.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

TKOK! said:


> From what I heard ABC and MSNBC doctored the video and audio.if this stuff is true, that just a plain scumbag move if Zimmerman is indeed innocent of murdering the guy.


It's a scumbag move regardless. The news is supposed to, shockingly, report the news, not twist it to fit their agenda. That is MSNBC and every other mainstream news outlet for you though.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

> Eve Was Unarmed. She Wasn’t Wearing a Hoodie. She Was Murdered. Are You Angry?


http://lettersfromawhoremongerswife...ring-a-hoodie-she-was-murdered-are-you-angry/



> Black thugs scream “this is for Trayvon” during racially motivated attack


http://cofcc.org/2012/04/black-thugs-scream-this-is-for-trayvon-during-racially-motivated-attack/



> Police are saying more about a shooting at a Taco Bell Tuesday night in which one man died.


http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/new...-victim-was-holding-leash-not-weapon-4-4-2012

Simple question, do any of you care about the above? Do Sharpton? Do Jackson? Do the media? All these are from the last week, so where is the coverage? Where is your concern and outcry?

Though i see one black person at least has the guts to say it as it is: http://www.suntimes.com/news/founta...on-black-victims-could-fill-our-stadiums.html



> It is, so far, a ceaseless war in which guns are often the weapon of choice, and the finger on the trigger of the gun pointed at a black male is most often another black male’s.
> 
> The numbers alone are enough to make me cry — to wonder why — we as African Americans will march en masse over one slain by someone who is not black, and yet sit silent over the hundreds of thousands of us obliterated from this mortal world by someone black like us, like me. It is a numbing truth borne out by hard facts:
> 
> ...


Though again, I doubt the people in this thread labelling Zimmerman guilty by default, care. Or do you?

Read those statistics, and feel ashamed at how you dont give a damm about the blood of young black men being taken by other black men, yet the moment a black man is gunned down by another race, the outcry is amplified.

Its shameful. Where is the outcry from you over the other 93%?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

All of the new stories you've linked in this thread are always black people committing a crime but you never post anything about crimes committed by white people.

Why is that? Are black people the only race committing crimes in America?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

GOON said:


> It's a scumbag move regardless. The news is supposed to, shockingly, report the news, not twist it to fit their agenda. That is MSNBC and every other mainstream news outlet for you though.


Are people now finally starting to see this?

I've been saying this from page one of this thread, the media agenda and manipulation has been disgusting.

It pleasing to see more peoples eyes being opened as to what they are doing.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

notorious_187 said:


> I love how all of the new stories you've linked in this thread are always black people committing a crime but you never post anything about crimes committed by white people.


Thats because I'm clearly trying to make the point that the black people in this thread, and the media, dont give a damm about black people committing crimes on white people, or black people committing crimes on black people, only the other way around.

If that were not the case, there would be similar outcry for all the young black men slaughtered by other young black men, but there is not.

As I said, its shameful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Since you know everything about me, tell me why I don't care about black on black or black on white murder? I mean, you are telling me how *I* feel. So elaborate.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

From the above article:



> When are we going to admit profiling, violence and racism exists everywhere…in all cultures, in and against every socioeconomic status? Violence is wrong, regardless of the reason behind it. Murder is inhumane, regardless of the color of the victim. But I ask, why aren’t we equally outraged when a white kid is killed by another race? Last week a boy in Ohio was burned by a group of black kids while walking home from school….media outrage? No. Did Al and Jesse show up and puff up in front of cameras? No. They’re calling Zimmerman a White-Hispanic…a term unheard of before now…a term being used to create more racial conflict.
> 
> In 2008 Eve Carson, a white female from Athens, Georgia was an exceptional student at the University of North Carolina. She served as President of the Student Body and was a Moorehead-Cain Scholarship recipient. She majored in Political Science and Biology, Pre-Med. Eve gave back to her community, she was a peer educator for underprivileged youth, was selected to be a North Carolina Fellow and she was murdered. Slaughtered by four blasts of ammunition to the head and body by two young black males (ages 17 and 21), because they wanted her car and her ATM card. The final killing shot tore through her hand and into her head as she made a sad attempt to protect herself; obviously aware the bullet to her skull would be fatal. Was she profiled? You bet she was. Eve was profiled as a Rich, Blue -Eyed, Blond Haired, White Girl. Were there protests, marches and outraged politicians speaking out for her? Did Barack call her family? Why is it about race only if the victim is black? Why aren’t we outraged when ANY kid is murdered? As a nation, have we been silenced by a politically correct whip? Lets’ be outraged about all murders, all racism, every injustice.


*THAT* is the point, *THAT* has been the point i've been trying to make throughout this entire thread, whilst being called all the names under the sun at the same time.

Some people do not like to hear the truth, but the truth must be said. The hypocrisy, and the double standards of race and crime, are staggering.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

I love it,

'Simply racist' for daring to put across the other side of the story, and daring to show the other side of the coin when it comes to incidents like this.

I think it says it all that I get labelled that for simply saying it as it is, instead of following the liberal media, PC tow-the-line version of events. 

Says it all.

Well, when he isnt charged with anything, I guess you can call the grand jury 'grand racists' too eh?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh please...all you've done in this thread is post links of black people committing crimes and make up fake stories about Trayvon such as he was trying to rob people's houses in that neighborhood and that he circled around Zimmerman's car and attacked him from behind.

Everything you have posted in this thread about black people has been negative, everything you've posted about Trayvon in this thread has been negative. You've brought nothing but negativity to this thread.

And whenever someone calls you out on your bullshit, you never respond to them.

And GTFO with this bullshit that everytime a black person gets murdered by a white person a national outcry happens. That is such bullshit.

If you're not "SimplyRacist" act like it then. Stop being so biased against black people then. Say something positive about black people or any other race, you haven't done that shit since this thread was created. Say something positive about Trayvon, you haven't done that since this thread was created. All you've done is talk negative about any race that's not black and try to paint Trayvon like he was a gangbanging thug who was in and out of prison and in Zimmerman's neighborhood breaking into people's houses and Zimmerman was some hero saving the day.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/crime/2012/04/05/ac-tuchman-zimmerman-audio-enhanced.cnn

Oh, and he clearly says 'cold' not '****'.

Another myth debunked.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The video says he calls him a punk...I don't know where the hell you got cold from.

Oh and great job ignoring my previous post, keep doing what you do best.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> The video says he calls him a punk...I don't know where the hell you got cold from.
> 
> Oh and great job ignoring my previous post, keep doing what you do best.


Like I said before fam, just ignore Simply Incredible. As you've stated, he's doing nothing but bringing negativity to the thread. 

He's ignoring you and everyone else and still posting links to other crimes that don't belong in this thread. He's trying to bring racial division (Its obvious) and he's also trying to be the center of attention and keep people talking. Don't respond to him at all.

And SI, if you wanna talk about other crimes, make another thread, this thread isn't for racial crimes, its for this one particular case.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so the new defense attorney made a bunch of statements to the media about zimmerman without even meeting him.
now first as a defense attorney you should at least meet your client so anything you say wont contradict anything he may say at trial because you make statements it can be used, next why would you admit you hadnt met or talked to him, why would you go on tv without adding anything new or doing anything to protect your client. I know the last few yrs theres been many lawyers trying to be the next cochran, but these guys are making too many mistakes. which may or may not hurt, but are risks you never take.

now further info he says zimmerman said fucking punks, ok whatever. this was based on tv tapes not police enhanced tapes which he should have asked for the moment he got the case. so you know 100% what he said and know what you can work with. so in my opinion this def attorney is jumping the gun a lil too fast.

now theres stories about trayvon is dead because his parents arent together and basically saying black ppl yadda yadda single parents. i wont even link the story, but it has nothing to do with this situation since nothing his parents did to him or not with him caused his death..really disgusting with all the way hes dressed like anyone who owns cloths. 

still dont get the hoodie = crime thing since everyone owns one, cops ,soldiers, firefighters, hell ive seen fbi hoodies. The whole rap thing. maybe 15-20 yrs ago when most rappers were actually poor and couldnt afford anything might have worn hoodies, but now with guys in videos with 90k cars not really.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Stop feeding the troll. I find it amazing that he's still here when people have been booted for far less.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Kid was prolly a lawless troublemaker


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Zimmerman would be in jail already if it weren't for the "Stand Your Ground" law. Useless law. WAY too vague. I could practically get away with murder with anyone I think looks "scary" which is exactly what happened here.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Can the "Stand your Ground" law be really used as a defense here? Zimmerman did go looking for trouble in the first place, even after being told to stay where he was by the cops.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SimplyIncredible I thought only black people were being racist in this situation?


> COLUMBUS, Ohio (CBS Cleveland/AP) — Officials say graffiti spray painted on the wall of a black cultural center at Ohio State University likely stems from the nationwide unrest over the fatal shooting of a black Florida teenager.
> 
> The graffiti painted early Thursday said “Long Live Zimmerman.” Columbus media outlets report that officials believe it’s a reference to George Zimmerman, the neighborhood-watch captain accused of killing 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in Sanford, Fla., in February.
> 
> ...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

dont feed into this, just talk about this one story, any other stories can be talked later


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Was watching the news, I believe it was ABC or CBS World News and what they said on the show was that Zimmerman will not be charged with murder, he will either be charged with a lesser crime or he'll get off free.

It's also reported that the Sanford police department is preparing for the worst after the judge's ruling, particularly a riot. Now they're not saying a riot will happen but they're taking precautionary measures.

I told you guys from day one in this thread this is what was gonna happen, doesn't mean Zimmerman isn't guilty and was right but I was expecting this from the get-go.

I hate to pull the race card but it just saddens/pisses me off because I've never in my life seen a black person kill someone, especially of another race and get off free. Well, except for O.J.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ya its crazy, i just dont get this, just on the 100% true facts we know of he should be charged with someone


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

It's not what you know but what you can prove brah


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Even if he gets off free, a lot of people know who he is. He won't be able to just freely walk out into public without any harassment. He's probably safer in prison.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

SuperBrawl said:


> It's not what you know but what you can prove brah


well what you can prove is he martin was on the phone, and zimmerman refused a lawfull order while in a vehicle and then got out and pursued . thats pretty much all when know and can be proved. now who ever cried help it only really matters if it was martin cause we was shot, zimmerman followed him after being told not to so he initiated this so cant cry help when you start a fight...old saying dont step up if you dont want to be bust up.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

They really expecting riots over this? What the hell makes this kid so damn special. Thousands die everyday and somehow this punk is what a martyr?
Black people need to let it go and worry about bigger problems they face like poverty and crime and drugs in every neighborhood they enter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

How is he a punk?

I won't be doing any rioting but it's kinda hard to say let it go when you see a black person get murdered by another race and the person gets off free but how many times do you see a black person murder someone, especially someone from another race and they get off free?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

llamadux said:


> They really expecting riots over this? What the hell makes this kid so damn special. Thousands die everyday and somehow this punk is what a martyr?
> Black people need to let it go and worry about bigger problems they face like poverty and crime and drugs in every neighborhood they enter.


holy fuck you're trash


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

alejbr4 said:


> well what you can prove is he martin was on the phone, and zimmerman refused a lawfull order while in a vehicle and then got out and pursued . thats pretty much all when know and can be proved. now who ever cried help it only really matters if it was martin cause we was shot, zimmerman followed him after being told not to so he initiated this *so cant cry help when you start a fight*...old saying dont step up if you dont want to be bust up.


Yeah but he was in his car when following him allegedly, not on foot, and not up in his grill when the dispatcher said you don't need to be following him anymore. The "initial aggressor" notion probably didn't kick in yet, especially when Zimmerman said that he was walking back to his car when Martin allegedly confronted him. Again, no way you can disprove justification BRD if you're the DA, which is why he won't and shouldn't be charged (from a legal perspective).


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Only in America you can carry a gun, approach someone, shoot them and claim self defense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

PartFive said:


> Only in America you can carry a gun, approach someone, shoot them and claim self defense.


*I'm pretty sure that's factually incorrect. *


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Hiplop said:


> holy fuck you're trash


How does what he said make him trash? He isn't exactly wrong. What he said at the end was a big generalization but the other shit he said was correct.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Zimmerman should never be allowed into any neighborhood watch program ever again. Since he won't get jailtime he should be put on probation for a very long time. The man needs to be kept away from firearms. 

Can't believe all these killings based on race happening now. The recent incident in Tulsa was sickening. 

Edit - Have to add that there is no proof that Zimmerman killing Martin was racially motivated. Don't know what his reaction would have been if Martin was a white kid, so we can't really make assumptions on his racial views. Race is playing a part in how the law is handling the case tho.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuck this kid. Fuck zimmerman. And fuck everyone who won't shut the fuck about this. Where is this assholes grave anyways? I need to take a piss...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Hiplop said:


> holy fuck you're trash


How am I trash when its true? Look at the poverty, crime, prison rates and their horrible education rates. Blacks have more to worry about than some stupid kid getting shot.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

llamadux said:


> How am I trash when its true? Look at the poverty, crime, prison rates and their horrible education rates. Blacks have more to worry about than some stupid kid getting shot.


...

I don't live in poverty. I'm not a criminal, nor is prison a concern of mine. And my grades are great. I love how in your mind, "blacks" live in some kind of contained world where we are all poor struggling souls who live in the projects and sit around shuckin' and duckin' all day or something. Awesome that you're telling me what I should and should not worry about, thank you for whitesplaining my life to me. I wish there were more kind souls like yourself looking out for us poor, misguided, uneducated *******!

*heads back to the Bayou*

(All joking aside though, this othering of black people is a massive perpetuation of racism. It's bad enough that a teenager can't walk down the street without being racially profiled and killed, it's even worse that people still have this idiotic preconceived notion that being black is synonymous with being poor, or poorly educated, or a criminal. Why should my concern be my non-existent poverty? "Blacks" have a great deal to worry about as a race, and guess what? Racial profiling and racially motivated attacks are one of those things. What a strange concept!)


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't allow everyone to have guns in America.

50% of shootings prevented.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

llamadux said:


> How am I trash when its true? Look at the poverty, crime, prison rates and their horrible education rates. Blacks have more to worry about than some stupid kid getting shot.


I'm not living in poverty, I've never been arrested or went to jail, and I made good grades in school and graduated from the University of Houston.

Not every black person lives a life like that, are there people in the race who do? Yes. But you could say the same about any race.

I just don't understand how you can call an innocent person who was murdered stupid or a punk.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm pretty sure that's factually incorrect. *


Yeah well of the Western Countries.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

Kind of like the Kony thing weeks ago, I am sick of hearing about this. I hope the media finds the next big thing to talk about so I can quit hearing about this. It was tragic, but it is time to move on already.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yahoo News is reporting that Zimmerman's lawyers have withdrawn from the case because they've lost contact with him.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Yahoo News is reporting that Zimmerman's lawyers have withdrawn from the case because they've lost contact with him.


They said he talked to the special prosecutor in one of these articles, right? Maybe, just maybe she somehow led him to believe that he won't be charged of any crime.

If that happens, I have a feeling that it's gonna be 1992 all over again, except on a much larger scale. That's shit's gonna do a lot of harm to race relations in this country.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rioting solves nothing, there's no point in doing it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> Yahoo News is reporting that Zimmerman's lawyers have withdrawn from the case because they've lost contact with him.


Probably because he's about to flee the country if he hasn't already.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> Don't allow everyone to have guns in America.
> 
> 50% of shootings prevented.


Not really.

If someone wants a gun, they are going to find a way to get a gun.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwoEh-ZwlCI&feature=watch_response

wheres the outrage??? Not a murder but shit like this happens all the time. Whites can't do anything about it or their are labeled racist, its never on the media. How dare the media even bring up black racism. There would be a shit storm. Only blacks are allowed to riot and cry racism. Get over it.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Whichever way you choose to look at it. To not even get arrested for killing someone in the way Zimmerman did screams injustice.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

llamadux said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwoEh-ZwlCI&feature=watch_response
> 
> wheres the outrage??? Not a murder but shit like this happens all the time. Whites can't do anything about it or their are labeled racist, its never on the media. How dare the media even bring up black racism. There would be a shit storm. Only blacks are allowed to riot and cry racism. Get over it.


All the time? No.

Guess what? There are more white on black hate crimes than the other way around. 

Guess what else? The suspects are going to be arrested and arranged to go to court within a month. Big difference. The Martin case involves someone who still hasn't been arrested and brought to trial. Even police officers who claim to kill someone in "self defense" are brought to trial and an investigation is done. I feel like I'm repeating myself but if you don't have anything to contribute to this story besides spamming the thread with unrelated stories then stop wasting your time.

When someone Jewish does something bad, does the ADL protest and march? No. Same for a gay person and GLAAD. So why is everyone expecting Sharpton and Jackson to do the same when a black person does something bad to someone who isn't black? No one condones violence no matter who is involved.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I've always wondered what American's thought of the Second Amendment, the right to bare arms, do you guys actually believe everyone has a right to own a gun? I mean no matter what country you live in on average 20% of the population are idiots, who should be nowhere near a gun, yet in America these people have the right to go out and legally buy a gun. 

Do you know how many lives would be saved, how many senseless deaths would be avoided? I think the Second Amendment has always been stupid and this just further proves my point, it needs to be repealed from law.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> I've always wondered what American's thought of the Second Amendment, the right to bare arms, do you guys actually believe everyone has a right to own a gun? I mean no matter what country you live in on average 20% of the population are idiots, who should be nowhere near a gun, yet in America these people have the right to go out and legally buy a gun.
> 
> *Do you know how many lives would be saved, how many senseless deaths would be avoided?* I think the Second Amendment has always been stupid and this just further proves my point, it needs to be repealed from law.


Yet, Switzerland has very similar gun laws to The US, and they have one of the lowest crime and murder rates in all of Europe.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Ratedr4life said:


> I've always wondered what American's thought of the Second Amendment, the right to bare arms, do you guys actually believe everyone has a right to own a gun? I mean no matter what country you live in on average 20% of the population are idiots, who should be nowhere near a gun, yet in America these people have the right to go out and legally buy a gun.
> 
> Do you know how many lives would be saved, how many senseless deaths would be avoided? I think the Second Amendment has always been stupid and this just further proves my point, it needs to be repealed from law.


Ban guns and only the criminals will have them.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

llamadux said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwoEh-ZwlCI&feature=watch_response
> 
> wheres the outrage??? Not a murder but shit like this happens all the time. Whites can't do anything about it or their are labeled racist, its never on the media. How dare the media even bring up black racism. There would be a shit storm. Only blacks are allowed to riot and cry racism. Get over it.


The point: you missed it. 

Are these people genuinely weirdly unobservant, or are they purposefully trying to avoid the actual issue here?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> I've always wondered what American's thought of the Second Amendment, the right to bare arms, do you guys actually believe everyone has a right to own a gun? I mean no matter what country you live in on average 20% of the population are idiots, who should be nowhere near a gun, yet in America these people have the right to go out and legally buy a gun.
> 
> Do you know how many lives would be saved, how many senseless deaths would be avoided? I think the Second Amendment has always been stupid and this just further proves my point, it needs to be repealed from law.


Yeah, because those who want to commit murder will TOTALLY obey the strict gun laws. They'll break the law when it comes to murder, but they will quake in fear of violating GUN LAWS.

Banning guns won't solve anything. Those who are criminals will still find a way to get them and repealing the second amendment will just take away guns from those who use them responsibly.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TankOfRate said:


> The point: you missed it.
> 
> Are these people genuinely weirdly unobservant, or are they purposefully trying to avoid the actual issue here?


Trying to avoid the actual issue.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

TankOfRate said:


> The point: you missed it.
> 
> Are these people genuinely weirdly unobservant, or are they purposefully trying to avoid the actual issue here?


Please tell me what the point was. I am curious to see what the point of that was cause I must have missed the real issue to. Is it OK for a bunch of people to beat, strip and rob a man?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This thread isn't called post a video/link about interracial violence but only post videos of black people committing the crimes, this is the Trayvon Martin case discussion thread.

Anyway on to discussion about the ACTUAL TOPIC this thread is meant for, There's gonna be a press conference in 2 hours discussing the case and it will be revealed what/if Zimmerman is charged with.

The Miami Herald is reporting that Zimmerman will be charged of only one crime but it hasn't been revealed yet.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

DGNR8NUGGA said:


> Please tell me what the point was. I am curious to see what the point of that was cause I must have missed the real issue to. Is it OK for a bunch of people to beat, strip and rob a man?


-Teenager gets shot and killed whilst walking down the street, armed with dangerous weapons such as SKITTLES~ and ICED TEA~
-Person who shoots him doesn't get arrested or charged, the police essentially ignore the case, meanwhile people do everything they can to clear his name
-All signs point to the lack of police involvement being down to the teenager's race, as this is not an isolated case in the slightest

It really is not that difficult to grasp. (unless you're racist, then I guess it is)


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

im curious what evidence they have outside of what we know or at least heard of


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> -Teenager gets shot and killed whilst walking down the street, armed with dangerous weapons such as SKITTLES~ and ICED TEA~
> -Person who shoots him doesn't get arrested or charged, the police essentially ignore the case, meanwhile people do everything they can to clear his name
> -All signs point to the lack of police involvement being down to the teenager's race, as this is not an isolated case in the slightest
> 
> It really is not that difficult to grasp. (unless you're racist, then I guess it is)


trayvon probably "jacked" those bag of skittles and iced tea.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Absolutely ridiculous that he is being charged with 2nd degree murder for simply defending himself against a wannabe thug, on the 'stand your ground' ruling there is NO legal precedent to find him guilty of murder or charge him with any crime.

The only reason he is being charged with anything is because they know exactly what will happen if he isn't, there will be riots and mass violence from the black communities up and down America. They have given in to media and public opinion, and its pathetic.

If there was any justice he will be found not-guilty of any crime on the 'stand your ground' ruling. That law is there for a reason and its reasons like this.

Are people no longer able to defend themselves against black youths incase it potentially sparks a riot? Because thats the only reason he is being charged with anything, and we all know it.

He will get thrown to the lions just to appease certain certains of America, and keep the calm. i'm sure 'he could be by son' Obama is very pleased with himself.

Zimmerman may not be the brightest person on the block, but he doesn't deserve to be thrown to the lions just because of media and public (certain sections) 'outrage'.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Absolutely ridiculous that he is being charged with 2nd degree murder for simply defending himself against a wannabe thug


Wannabe thug? He was buying candy and iced tea you fucking moron. He didn't defend fuck, the fat man went after the kid! Whats ridiculous is how fucking stupid some people are.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> trayvon probably "jacked" those bag of skittles and iced tea.


True, true. Probably part of his black supremacy agenda. ~the skittles are symbolic of eliminating white people and replacing them with people of colour~



SimplyIncredible said:


> Absolutely ridiculous that he is being charged with 2nd degree murder for simply defending himself against a wannabe thug, on the 'stand your ground' ruling there is NO legal precedent to find him guilty of murder or charge him with any crime.
> 
> The only reason he is being charged with anything is because they know exactly what will happen if he isn't, there will be riots and mass violence from the black communities up and down America. They have given in to media and public opinion, and its pathetic.
> 
> ...


:lmao Stay pressed homeboy. Don't worry, no ~black youth~ will be coming at you with skittles and iced tea any time soon.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe they could have gotten him on manslaughter, but I really think they're gonna fail to get him for second degree murder.

Just my opinion.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HullKogan said:


> Wannabe thug? He was buying candy and iced tea you fucking moron. He didn't defend fuck, the fat man went after the kid! Whats ridiculous is how fucking stupid some people are.


Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Don't feed the trolls.


Eh, sometimes feeding them is as fun as trolling itself.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

hey you start following someone in a neighborhood which is unlawful, disobey a police order which is unlawful, and then kill the person you are following, this is what happens.
besides why doesnt the kid have a right to defend himself he being followed , knows hes being followed, i mean come on


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

alejbr4 said:


> hey you start following someone in a neighborhood which is unlawful, disobey a police order which is unlawful, and then kill the person you are following, this is what happens.
> besides why doesnt the kid have a right to defend himself he being followed , knows hes being followed, i mean come on


Posts like this are the reason that public opinion on a case doesn't matter, not arguing for Zimmerman, just saying.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This isn't a witch hunt. This is what should happen when someone kills another in this manner. He hasn't been convicted yet, just charged.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well if wearing a hoodie and having skittles and iced tea makes you a wannabe thug then shit...I must be at the top of the list.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

They caved in to public opinion. No choice really or there would be riots. You peoples happy now??
Hope he gets off during the trial.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

llamadux said:


> They caved in to public opinion. No choice really or there would be riots. You peoples happy now??
> Hope he gets off during the trial.


Why would you hope a murderer gets off during a trial?

People these days man fpalm


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Why would you hope a murderer gets off during a trial?
> 
> People these days man fpalm


If Casey Anthony can get away with it when we all know she did then this guy can get away with it for self defense.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Afterall the BS the public had to go through to get this far, I doubt even with the phone call they'll be able to prove it was with "malice aforethought", I agree with whoever said they should have went with manslaughter even though I feel even that's letting him off too easy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

llamadux said:


> If Casey Anthony can get away with it when we all know she did then this guy can get away with it for self defense.


Self defense my ass, he stalks a kid for no reason, is told by the dispatchers to leave the kid alone but ignores them and continues following the kid and he ends up killing the kid, oh yeah that sounds so much like self-defense.  It just trips me out how you people can sit up here and call a innocent kid who was murdered a stupid punk or a wannabe thug just because he's black.

And LOL at saying Casey Anthony got away with it so Zimmerman should get away with it. That's like saying "Oh (blank person) robbed a bank and got away, let me go rob a bank, I'll get away too." Unfortunately, it doesn't always work that way. Just because one person got away with something doesn't mean the next person will too.

Although I'd be more surprised if Zimmerman got sent to prison than if he got away free.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Second-degree murder charge in Trayvon Martin case
By BRENDAN FARRINGTON and GARY FINEOUT | Associated Press – 37 mins ago

FILE - This recent but undated …
JACKSONVILLE, Fla. (AP) — The neighborhood watch volunteer who shot 17-year-old Trayvon Martin was arrested and charged with second-degree murder Wednesday after months of mounting tensions and protests across the country.
George Zimmerman, 28, could get up to life in prison if convicted in the slaying of the unarmed black teenager.
Special prosecutor Angela Corey announced the charges but would not discuss how she arrived at them or disclose other details of her investigation, saying: "That's why we try cases in court."
Second-degree murder is typically brought in cases when there is a fight or other confrontation that results in death and but does involve a premeditated plan to kill.
Corey would not disclose Zimmerman's whereabouts for his safety but said that he will be in court within 24 hours.
Zimmerman's new attorney, Mark O'Mara, said: "I'm expecting a lot of work and hopefully justice in the end."
Zimmerman, whose father is white and whose mother is Hispanic, has asserted since the Feb. 26 killing in Sanford that he shot in self-defense after the teenager attacked him. Martin's family argued Zimmerman was the aggressor.
The shooting brought demands from black leaders for his arrest and set off a furious nationwide debate over race and self-defense that reached all the way to the White House.
Corey said the decision to bring charges was based on the facts and the law, declaring: "We do not prosecute by public pressure or by petition."
One of the biggest hurdles to Zimmerman's arrest over the past month was Florida's "stand your ground" law, which gives people wide leeway to use deadly force without having to retreat in the face of danger. The lack of an arrest had sparked outrage and rallies for justice in the Orlando suburb and across the country.
On Tuesday, Zimmerman's lawyers announced they were withdrawing from the case because they hadn't heard from him since Sunday and didn't know where he was. They portrayed his mental state as fragile.
"He is largely alone. You might even say he is emotionally crippled by virtue of the pressure of this case," said one of the lawyers, Hal Uhrig.
The case has drawn the interest of the highest levels of the Obama administration, with the Justice Department's civil rights division opening its own investigation.
Tensions have risen in recent days in Sanford. Someone shot up an unoccupied police car Tuesday as it sat outside the neighborhood where Martin was killed. And a demonstration by college students closed the town's police station Monday.
Six weeks ago, Martin was returning to the home of his father's fiancee from a convenience store when Zimmerman started following him. Zimmerman told police dispatchers he looked suspicious. At some point, the two got into a fight and Zimmerman used his gun.
Zimmerman told police Martin attacked him after he had given up chasing the teenager and was returning to his truck. He told detectives that Martin knocked him to the ground and began slamming his head on the sidewalk. Zimmerman's father said that Martin threatened to kill his son and that Zimmerman suffered a broken nose.
A video taken about 40 minutes after the shooting as Zimmerman arrived at the Sanford police station showed him walking unassisted without difficulty. There were no plainly visible bandages or blood on his clothing, but Zimmerman may have had a small wound on the back of his head.
The shooting ignited resentment toward the police department, and Police Chief Bill Lee temporarily stepped down to let passions cool.
Civil rights groups and others have held rallies around the country, saying the shooting was unjustified. Many of the protesters wore the same type of hooded sweat shirt that Martin had on that day, suggesting his appearance and race had something to do with his killing.
President Barack Obama injected himself into the debate, urging Americans to "do some soul-searching." ''If I had a son, he'd look like Trayvon," Obama said March 23.
The local prosecutor disqualified himself from the case, and Gov. Rick Scott appointed Corey, the prosecutor for Jacksonville, to take it over.
___
Farrington reported from Tallahassee, Fla.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

the only reason he was arrested was due to the fact the black panthers put a hit out on Zimmerman.. Which is illegal.. They arrested him to save his life.. If you guys actually listened to the 911 call and everything and watched the security footage, you would notice that both were at fault for what happened. 

anyway just had to post this.. lol






I used to go out for a bag of skittles and an Arizona Tea, until I took a bullet to the face.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

This for me says it all, this is nothing more than a political decision, there is no way in hell they can prove he had a 'depraved mind' when the only eye-witness account states very clearly that he was being attacked at the time by Treyvon.

This Corey women has given in to political and media pressures, because there is no way, based on the evidence, that they can prosecute him for 2nd degree murder. Not if justice is served.

Sadly, in this case, i doubt justice will be served. He will be thrown under the bus just to appease the civil rights groups and stop mass riots from the black communities of America. Those who want the self-defence and guns laws changed with use this case to get what they want, he will be fed to the political lions.

Makes me sick to my stomach the media abuse over this entire case.



> To prove Zimmerman was guilty of second-degree murder, Corey will have to show Zimmerman acted with a “depraved mind” when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> “The only evidence we have now is what Zimmerman says and what an eyewitness says – that Trayvon was beating him,” Mason said. “Well, if that’s the case, this shouldn’t reach a jury. There’s just no evidence showing he acted with a depraved min. If Zimmerman was being beaten, it’s clearly a homicide. He had a right to carry his weapon. He had a right to confront a person who was walking around in a hoodie in the rain around dark when there had been crimes in the neighborhood.”


Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/nake...ors-political-prostitution.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So if there's a crime committed in the neighborhood I stay in and I see a guy walking in the RAIN with a hoodie on I have a legal right to confront him with a loaded gun and then if I shoot him I'm completely innocent?

Correct me if I'm wrong but that's what you guys are saying.

Quick question for you SimplyIncredible, if Trayvon was white and Zimmerman was black...would you have this same opinion about how the shooter would be innocent?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Saved his life? If he gets convicted, he's still going down. I don't wish death on anyone but he could get killed anytime soon.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully now we can sleep easy with justice being served!

Zimmerman, may you rot in that prison cell!


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope Zimmerman is terrified now. Like out of his mind, unable to sleep. I hope they make him watch the entire series of OZ in his holding cell.

No WAY could they look past his "These Assholes" comments and see that Zimmerman was out for blood.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

^ And why the fuck was this dude talking to Fox News anyway?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> So if there's a crime committed in the neighborhood I stay in and I see a guy walking in the RAIN with a hoodie on I have a legal right to confront him with a loaded gun and then if I shoot him I'm completely innocent?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but that's what you guys are saying.
> 
> Quick question for you SimplyIncredible, if Trayvon was white and Zimmerman was black...would you have this same opinion about how the shooter would be innocent?


You do realize that Zimmerman was hispanic


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes I know Zimmerman was hispanic but if you've been following this thread you would know that SimplyIncredible has about 30 posts posting hate crimes performed by blacks on whites to try to justify what Zimmerman did and this whole time he's been claiming Trayvon was a gangbanging thug and has made up lies about what happened that night such as that Trayvon hopped over the neighborhood gate and was looking for houses to rob and that's why Zimmerman shot him.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Yes I know Zimmerman was hispanic but if you've been following this thread you would know that SimplyIncredible has about 30 posts posting hate crimes performed by blacks on whites to try to justify what Zimmerman did and this whole time he's been claiming Trayvon was a gangbanging thug and has made up lies about what happened that night such as that Trayvon hopped over the neighborhood gate and was looking for houses to rob and that's why Zimmerman shot him.


there are eye wittnesses that gave reports to the cops that he did jump the neighborhood gate and was walking between houses.. that does come across as suspicious... Also he had been suspended from school for gang related activities. Should he have been shot? no.. should he attacked zimmerman during the confrontation?.. no... should zimmerman have shot him?.. no.. it could have all worked out peacefully..

and its not just this thread, the news is treating him like he is white and trying to start a race war.. this is all a ploy to set back civil rights in this country, if u ask me


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

who cares if he got suspended and what eye witness said he jumped a fence, hell all zimmerman saw was a kid who he thought was an adult in a hoodie looking around, thats all he saw or new. really a kid gets in trouble. i guess you all never even been grounded by your parents


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

How many eyewitnesses were there?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> How many eyewitnesses were there?


idk off the top of my head. but im 20 mins from sanford and its always on the fucking tv.. its annoying.. im tired of hearing about.. i know today they have shown 4 different witnesses


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I was just asking because it seems like there were a bunch of eyewitnesses and if that's the case then how come no one tried to stop their altercation?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> I was just asking because it seems like there were a bunch of eyewitnesses and if that's the case then how come no one tried to stop their altercation?


Because the eyewitnesses were lying or never existed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Robert Zimmerman, George Zimmerman's brother was just on CNN on Piers Morgan's show...here's some excerpts of what he said.

- Trayvon was "using his entire body weight to cover the mouth" of his brother. (If true, how was George screaming from help?) And Trayvon was beating George unconscious.
- He also says George isn't a murderer because "You don't call 911 and then kill somebody."
- He says George Zimmerman was not following Trayvon Martin and that Trayvon had "other plans" for George.

That's all I can remember but Robert sounded like an idiot on there, he was contradicting a lot of things that were said earlier that happened, he was basically trying to make it sound like it was all Trayvon's fault why he died.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

why wouldf you get involved in a situation that doesn't involve you.. thats why no one got involved.. it was a rich neighborhood, thats why there was security.. just because he was black doesnt mean this should be blown up.. if he was white, it would of gotten no attention.. 

speaking of white kid getting shot.. one was shot today and it hasnt been mentioned more than once on the news.. why is that.. he was shot by a black guy trying to mug him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think the overall reason why this story blew up was because of how there was no investigation or arrest made by the police and if Trayvon's parents didn't get those civil rights groups and others involved this case would've probably been swept under the rug and Zimmerman would still be walking free.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Those 911 calls are going to be the deciding factor.

I hope they revise the law, where if you shoot an unarmed person in public you will have to face the consequences. I can understand shooting someone at your house, work, or car, because they are invading your sanctuary. But Trayvon was not intruding on Zimmerman's ground.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

AlecPure said:


> why wouldf you get involved in a situation that doesn't involve you.. thats why no one got involved.. it was a rich neighborhood, thats why there was security.. just because he was black doesnt mean this should be blown up.. if he was white, it would of gotten no attention..
> 
> speaking of white kid getting shot.. one was shot today and it hasnt been mentioned more than once on the news.. why is that.. he was shot by a black guy trying to mug him


Whites don't have attack groups like blacks to go on the media and cause riots.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What riot happened?

ONCE AGAIN, the reason this story has blown up like it has is because of how the police handled this situation. You think Trayvon is the only black guy this year to be killed by a white guy?

And llamadux white people commit more hate crimes towards black people than blacks commit towards whites so please stop with that shit.


----------



## x1988 (Sep 24, 2008)

llamadux said:


> Whites don't have attack groups like blacks to go on the media and cause riots.


The last riot that happened in America was after University of Kentucky beat Lexington. I bet 90% of the people out there were white. Same with the riot in Mass. after the Super Bowl.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

whats funny are people trying to bring up race about black people doing this and that to defend zimmerman, while the rest of us are trying to figure out how he never got arrested in the first place for disobeying a lawful order! and no one wants to answer how that happens, but keep saying well he was a bad kid, he wore a hoodie, he was acting gansta, or he didnt belong, or zimmerman has a right because the kid isnt from there. this isnt a police state you cant follow someone because you think theyre bad. and thats the root of this entire situation. he made an asumtion based on the kids looks whether his dress or whatever. then called cops, and was told be cops not to follow and in his own words was in his vehicle and then kept following him and got out of his car. we know that martin was walking and trying to go away from zimmerman from that fact he was on the phone with his gf. now if you are walking at night and someone is following. then they come on you. where is your rights to protect if you feel fearful, or the rights of someone following you? im pretty sure you just cant go following someone in the first place. why is he walking around with a gun is florida a carry state? and if hes following someone on the str not in his own property and hes carrying a gun isnt that illegal? for all the talk about talking about this situation, when you ignore one you ignore everything


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> What riot happened?
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, the reason this story has blown up like it has is because of how the police handled this situation. You think Trayvon is the only black guy this year to be killed by a white guy?
> 
> And llamadux white people commit more hate crimes towards black people than blacks commit towards whites so please stop with that shit.


Maybe in the 18 hundreds but now i find alot of black people think they can hold white guilt over white people. Just my two cents.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CP Munk said:


> Maybe in the 18 hundreds but now i find alot of black people think they can hold white guilt over white people. Just my two cents.


Someone, I believe it was kobra860, posted some statistics that showed whites commit more hate crimes than any other race earlier in this thread.

But that shouldn't matter in this situation, I just don't understand why guys like SimplyIncredible and llamadux keep on posting random stories of black people committing crimes and saying "Why isn't this getting attention?" when they fail to realize that the main reason this story has blown up is because of how the police handled this situation. Does Trayvon's race play a factor in why it's become so popular? Yeah it does but that isn't the main reason why this story became as big as it did.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CP Munk said:


> Maybe in the 18 hundreds but now i find alot of black people think they can hold white guilt over white people. Just my two cents.


It's still true today. I posted the stats a few pages ago.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Someone, I believe it was kobra860, posted some statistics that showed whites commit more hate crimes than any other race earlier in this thread.
> 
> But that shouldn't matter in this situation, I just don't understand why guys like SimplyIncredible and llamadux keep on posting random stories of black people committing crimes and saying "Why isn't this getting attention?" when they fail to realize that the main reason this story has blown up is because of how the police handled this situation. Does Trayvon's race play a factor in why it's become so popular? Yeah it does but that isn't the main reason why this story became as big as it did.


Is it possible that white hate crimes get reported more, that makes sense to me, or maybe the fact that white people make up like 70 something percent of the US population take an effect on those numbers?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

You're lying to yourself if you think race isn't the main factor.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry race isn't the main factor as to why this story blew up the way it did, it was how the police handled the situation.

Trayvon's parents say they went to civil rights groups and to guys like Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson because they wanted more people to be informed about what happened, so "justice" would happen for their son. If they never did that, this story would've been swept under the rug and Zimmerman would still be walking free. The police never conducted a proper investigation nor did they even arrest Zimmerman after the shooting. Oh and did you know that after Trayvon died the police put him in a random morgue under the name of John Doe and didn't even bother to try to contact his parents about where his body was? Trayvon's body sat in a morgue for three days before his parents found him, oh and to top it all off the police had possession of Trayvon's phone which had the phone numbers for his parents or other loved ones and didn't even try to call someone to tell them where he was. Trayvon was classified as a missing person by his parents because the police told them nothing about their son.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

YES IT IS RACE. If he was white or hispanic or asian nobody would care. 
Once again blacks have these attack groups with the likes of Black Panthers, Al Sharpton and Jesse jackson to attack the media and stir the pot.
So yeah race is the only reason it blew up. If he was white or whatever nobody would of cared and helped.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

llamadux said:


> YES IT IS RACE. If he was white or hispanic or asian nobody would care.
> Once again blacks have these attack groups with the likes of Black Panthers, Al Sharpton and Jesse jackson to attack the media and stir the pot.
> So yeah race is the only reason it blew up. If he was white or whatever nobody would of cared and helped.


if its all about race then if martin was white, zimmerman would have been on trial last month


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If he was white, Zimmerman would've been arrested so yeah of course it wouldn't have been a story.

Race was used to blow the story up yes, but the essence of all this is that a man killed a kid and he wasn't charged with anything. That's fucked up. Stand your ground should not have applied.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So if this story only matters because Trayvon is black and people don't care when other races get murdered? That's what you're saying right.

You wanna talk about people not caring about white people being murdered, two words for you: Natalee Holloway. You remember her? She was the high school or college (can't remember which one) blonde that went on a trip to Aruba and was murdered and her body disappeared. You couldn't get the media to stop talking about that story when it first happened.

But that only happened in my dreams because if you're not black then nobody cares.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

An American being murdered in a popular travel country and having a judge cover it up is a big story. I don't think this case deserves the national attention it is receiving.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> So if this story only matters because Trayvon is black and people don't care when other races get murdered? That's what you're saying right.
> 
> You wanna talk about people not caring about white people being murdered, two words for you: Natalee Holloway. You remember her? She was the high school or college (can't remember which one) blonde that went on a trip to Aruba and was murdered and her body disappeared. You couldn't get the media to stop talking about that story when it first happened.
> 
> But that only happened in my dreams because if you're not black then nobody cares.


Every time this story came up on the news all the pundits seemed to talk about was race, race, race, and there wouldn't be huge ass rallies and marches if he was white, white people don't come together in marches for that kind of shit, and that seemed to be a huge factor in how big the story got, too.

All everybody is talking about is race in America, and the media is still pretending Zimmerman's white, and calling him White-Hispanic, and posting pictures of him putting a light on him making him look whiter.



Spoiler: Zimmerman pics







This story would still be kinda big, but not as big if he wasn't black.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And an innocent teenager being murdered for no reason by a guy who was told by police dispatchers to leave the kid alone but yet he disobeyed them, murdered the kid and then as a result the police did absolutely nothing about it isn't a big story?

If it wasn't for this story getting as big as it did, there would've never been justice for Trayvon. His murder would've just been swept under the ring and George Zimmerman would've walked the streets of Florida despite being murdering an innocent kid without an arrest or even an investigation, almost as if nothing happened.

Yes black groups coming together and protesting and letting more people know about this story did play a factor in it becoming as big as it did, but this story has been getting pretty much 24 hour nationwide attention for pretty much a month now. Do you really think it would've gone on this long if it was just an ordinary murder that the police did a proper investigation and handled appropriately?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

llamadux said:


> An American being murdered in a popular travel country and having a judge cover it up is a big story. I don't think this case deserves the national attention it is receiving.


What makes her any more special than other missing people? People try to vilify Trayvon Martin but look at the details of the Natalee Holloway case: she went to Aruba, got drunk (when the drinking age is 21 in the US but 16 over there), left with a group of guys for some action, and was never heard from again. She easily could have avoided this but all of a sudden we're supposed to feel sympathy for someone who made a stupid decision? They covered that story for numerous months just because some drunk girl left a club with some men she hardly knew.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh well. I'm done with this thread before some mod bans for "racism". 
I hope the guy gets a fair trial at least. I doubt that is possible since the media and black groups already deemed him guilty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

llamadux said:


> Oh well. I'm done with this thread before some mod bans for "racism".
> I hope the guy gets a fair trial at least. I doubt that is possible since the media and black groups already deemed him guilty.


You're doing fine. You're entitled to your opinion just like everyone else. You haven't flamed anyone from what I've read.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

llamadux said:


> Oh well. I'm done with this thread before some mod bans for "racism".
> I hope the guy gets a fair trial at least. I doubt that is possible since the media and black groups already deemed him guilty.


Right...because what the media and social groups think of a court case matters so much.

I mean look at how successful that was for the Casey Anthony trial.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I apologize for using the term "black groups." 
It sounds silly. I just have no idea what else to call them all. Black activist groups maybe? idk


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

african american activist groups


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Zimmerman actually got lucky that he is being charged with 2nd degree murder. No way he gets convicted for that. Didn't think they would charge him with that considering that there is no clear picture of what happened that night. 

I don't get why people keep calling Trayvon Martin a thug. Even if he was, doesn't he get any justice if he was killed in a wrongful way? And Zimmerman is not getting screwed over in any way. If he didn't do anything wrong, he has enough time to prove so in court. 

Also don't get this nonsense of how if Trayvon was white then this story wouldn't get any attention. Just imagine if it was a white blond girl who was shot. This story would have gotten the same (probably more) attention then. Strangely in that scenario Zimmerman would have been cast as a hispanic male and not considered as white at all. 

Bottom line is that the media of our country is fucked up. Has been forever. Don't let their screwed up coverage stand in the way of justice. No one should be allowed to just ignore police orders, end up killing someone and then get off free without a proper investigation.

Edit: Just found out that even if Zimmerman is found guilty of homicide the jury can still choose to just convict him on a manslaughter charge. This is really a good way to handle the case in my eyes.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

He's probably going to get off via the stand your ground law and lack of tangible evidence to prove anything. Arrest was made and charges filed to let the judicial system take its course.

Also, to people saying Zimmerman ignored a legal order to stop following Trayvon, a police dispatcher is not a police officer, what they tell you to do is not a legal order, but rather the best advice they can provide until an officer arrives.

Whole situation is messed up honestly, from the way everyone involved handled it. Police not making an arrest or attempting to contact family, media slanting on all angles, activist groups putting a hit out on Zimmerman and people trying to find out where he lives to "pay him a visit", just all around a messed up situation.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Llamadux you slightly racist? I think it blew up because of how he got away free, White people commit crimes on black people all the time.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

alejbr4 said:


> if its all about race then if martin was white, zimmerman would have been on trial last month


Let's be real, Zimmerman would probably be on death row by now if that was the case.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Racism, Shmacism. Okay, I know that was shit. Why do the media ignore things like this though? Happens everyday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwoEh-ZwlCI&feature=watch_response

I saw a black kid that was about 10 years old acting all cool, walking around singing some crap about him being a gangster. 

Oh, and black people used other black people as their slaves, so don't give me that crap... Me being a white man will probably called racist for calling them black, even though they go around calling each others ******. I've got friends from Africa, they don't use shitty excuses like racism for their wrongs.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AwSmash said:


> Racism, Shmacism. Okay, I know that was shit. Why do the media ignore things like this though? Happens everyday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwoEh-ZwlCI&feature=watch_response
> 
> ...


It doesn't happen everyday so you're wrong. Stick to the main topic of the thread. 

And why are you bringing up slavery? You're either trolling or just trying to change the topic again. For the record I don't use the n-word (it doesn't matter if it ends in "a" it's still the same word) and I find it hilarious that you're using the "black friends" card. On top of all that, no one here has used racism as excuses for their wrongs. Maybe you heard that from your imaginary friends.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

As big of a tragedy as this is, the biggest tragedy is what the media is doing to both Zimmerman and Martin. The one half of media has made it so Zimmerman won't get a fair trial, the other half has made Trayvon out to be a thug and a gangsta. Nobody right now has any facts as to what happened so it is all speculation as to what "really" occurred that night. The 911 call is all we have and that isn't substantial other than knowing Zimmerman was following Trayvon and asked to stop. After that, everything is a blur.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

will94 said:


> He's probably going to get off via the stand your ground law and lack of tangible evidence to prove anything. Arrest was made and charges filed to let the judicial system take its course.
> 
> Also, to people saying Zimmerman ignored a legal order to stop following Trayvon, a police dispatcher is not a police officer, what they tell you to do is not a legal order, but rather the best advice they can provide until an officer arrives.
> 
> Whole situation is messed up honestly, from the way everyone involved handled it. Police not making an arrest or attempting to contact family, media slanting on all angles, activist groups putting a hit out on Zimmerman and people trying to find out where he lives to "pay him a visit", just all around a messed up situation.


i worked in a lawyers office and seen a trial about a dispatcher, in the court of law if a police dispatcher tells you not to do something you are breaking a lawfull order,theres been other cases where people have been arrested take texas a few yrs ago a guy went outside his house and shot a man in the back that was in someone else's yard. he was arrested and charged with 2nd degree murder based on the fact he didnt follow the dispatcher's order and he shot a burgler not someone on the street not breaking any known laws. so yes its unlawful


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

casey anthony walking free when there was substantial evidence, yet zimmerman is being charged with 2nd degree murder when there is no clear picture as to what took place between the two. Appears our legal system sure has their priorities set straight. smh


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Innocent until proven guilty. Although the evidence seems to point to Zimmerman as an instigator. He FOLLOWED Martin and Martin was not armed. Not even with a knife. The "Stand Your Ground Law" is the ONLY thing keeping self defense as an excuse and what Zimmerman did WAS NOT self defense. We DO have some evidence. Maybe not enough but we do have evidence that Zimmerman was in the wrong. He could AT LEAST be charged with Manslaughter.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Panther said:


> Innocent until proven guilty. Although the evidence seems to point to Zimmerman as an instigator. He FOLLOWED Martin and Martin was not armed. Not even with a knife. The "Stand Your Ground Law" is the ONLY thing keeping self defense as an excuse and what Zimmerman did WAS NOT self defense. We DO have some evidence. Maybe not enough but we do have evidence that Zimmerman was in the wrong. He could AT LEAST be charged with Manslaughter.


you don't need to be armed to be dangerous. As the 911 tapes state, there had been many of break ins so zimmerman followed him to ensure all was well as trayvon was looking at all the houses and acting suspicious.The bruises and cuts on zimmerman are to believed to have been induced by the acts of trayvon. I'm not saying zimmerman is innocent, but on the same token neither is trayvon. However the main stream media is not going to talk down about trayvon no matter what. This is due to the media trying to create a race war. At the end of the day both zimmerman and trayvon are not innocent.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JerseyScottie said:


> casey anthony walking free when there was substantial evidence, yet zimmerman is being charged with 2nd degree murder when there is no clear picture as to what took place between the two. Appears our legal system sure has their priorities set straight. smh


Two wrongs don't make a right. Just because it happened with Casey, doesn't mean it should happen with anybody else.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. Just because it happened with Casey, doesn't mean it should happen with anybody else.


I'm not saying it should go both ways, just saying that the system is screwed up to the point where proof = free , speculation = not. No doubt in my mind that casey, trayvon and zimmerman are not innocent.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I was just reading a poll that said 33 percent of white people think Zimmerman is not guilty, while 90 percent of black people think Zimmerman is guilty.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

JerseyScottie said:


> I'm not saying it should go both ways, just saying that the system is screwed up to the point where proof = free , speculation = not. No doubt in my mind that casey, trayvon and zimmerman are not innocent.


Yeah you have an intimate knowledge of how the "system" works I'm sure. Who should have the power to charge people with crimes? You? JerseyScottie on WrestlingForum?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyScottie said:


> I'm not saying it should go both ways, just saying that the system is screwed up to the point where proof = free , speculation = not. No doubt in my mind that casey, trayvon and zimmerman are not innocent.


Why is Trayvon included in that list? He never killed anyone.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

http://apne.ws/Itn7Nu 

That's a link to the prosecution's affidavit. Thought some people here might want to take a look.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

This case is much simpler than many people on here seem to grasp. The facts: a 17 year old kid was walking back to his dad's house with a bag of fuckin skittles and an iced tea. Some dude looked at him and apparently because the kid had on a hoodie (and as we all know if you're wearing a sweatshirt on a cool night in march you must be up to no good) this douche deceided he was a dastardly criminal. So this dude thinks he's the Puerto Rican Clint Eastwood or the chubby MoonKnight and begins to follow this nefarious evil doer whilst calling 911 so they can notify the Justice League for back up. He is then told by the police dispatcher ( who by the way is a member of law enforcement for those not realizing this) that help is on the way. Captain Planet reckons he cant wait for actual police to show up so he hops out of his batmobile to start foot pursuit. The dispatcher tells him not to and to stay put. He ignores this order (the kid has a bag of skittles for christ sake! who knows how many lifes could be lost before the cops get there!). He continues his pursuit and while this is going on the kid is freakin out on his phone to a friend cause some wierd dude is followin him and freakin him out. The dude comes up on him and shoots him right in the chest. On the 911 call the kid is clearly heard yelling for help. The police show up the kids deader then an arena during an Alberto Del Rio entrance the dude tells the police he shot the kid and the cops are like " cool, you can take off we're gonna go get some doughnuts (america runs on dunkin). How can anyone with more than 4 brain cells not think that it's a fucked up situation? Christ all mighty I read shit on here sometimes that makes me ashamed to be a fucking human being.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JerseyScottie said:


> I'm not saying it should go both ways, just saying that the system is screwed up to the point where proof = free , speculation = not. No doubt in my mind that casey, trayvon and zimmerman are not innocent.


...What's there to speculate? Did Trayvon shoot himself? And how is there more "proof" for the Casey Anthony case than there is for Trayvon/Zimmerman? Is there any doubt in anyone's mind that Zimmerman shot and killed Trayvon? OH wait I forgot, it's _totally_ justified because that pesky thug was asking for it. Hey, maybe Caylee Anthony is guilty too! Maybe she was asking for it!!!



thesuperred said:


> This case is much simpler than many people on here seem to grasp. The facts: a 17 year old kid was walking back to his dad's house with a bag of fuckin skittles and an iced tea. Some dude looked at him and apparently because the kid had on a hoodie (and as we all know if you're wearing a sweatshirt on a cool night in march you must be up to no good) this douche deceided he was a dastardly criminal. So this dude thinks he's the Puerto Rican Clint Eastwood or the chubby MoonKnight and begins to follow this nefarious evil doer whilst calling 911 so they can notify the Justice League for back up. He is then told by the police dispatcher ( who by the way is a member of law enforcement for those not realizing this) that help is on the way. Captain Planet reckons he cant wait for actual police to show up so he hops out of his batmobile to start foot pursuit. The dispatcher tells him not to and to stay put. He ignores this order (the kid has a bag of skittles for christ sake! who knows how many lifes could be lost before the cops get there!). He continues his pursuit and while this is going on the kid is freakin out on his phone to a friend cause some wierd dude is followin him and freakin him out. The dude comes up on him and shoots him right in the chest. On the 911 call the kid is clearly heard yelling for help. The police show up the kids deader then an arena during an Alberto Del Rio entrance the dude tells the police he shot the kid and the cops are like " cool, you can take off we're gonna go get some doughnuts (america runs on dunkin). How can anyone with more than 4 brain cells not think that it's a fucked up situation? Christ all mighty I read shit on here sometimes that makes me ashamed to be a fucking human being.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

thesuperred said:


> This case is much simpler than many people on here seem to grasp. The facts: a 17 year old kid was walking back to his dad's house with a bag of fuckin skittles and an iced tea. Some dude looked at him and apparently because the kid had on a hoodie (and as we all know if you're wearing a sweatshirt on a cool night in march you must be up to no good) this douche deceided he was a dastardly criminal. So this dude thinks he's the Puerto Rican Clint Eastwood or the chubby MoonKnight and begins to follow this nefarious evil doer whilst calling 911 so they can notify the Justice League for back up. He is then told by the police dispatcher ( who by the way is a member of law enforcement for those not realizing this) that help is on the way. Captain Planet reckons he cant wait for actual police to show up so he hops out of his batmobile to start foot pursuit. The dispatcher tells him not to and to stay put. He ignores this order (the kid has a bag of skittles for christ sake! who knows how many lifes could be lost before the cops get there!). He continues his pursuit and while this is going on the kid is freakin out on his phone to a friend cause some wierd dude is followin him and freakin him out. The dude comes up on him and shoots him right in the chest. On the 911 call the kid is clearly heard yelling for help. The police show up the kids deader then an arena during an Alberto Del Rio entrance the dude tells the police he shot the kid and the cops are like " cool, you can take off we're gonna go get some doughnuts (america runs on dunkin). How can anyone with more than 4 brain cells not think that it's a fucked up situation? Christ all mighty I read shit on here sometimes that makes me ashamed to be a fucking human being.


Meanwhile you've given one of the dumber, more short sighted and presumptuous perspectives that I've seen in the thread. Quit embarrassing yourself.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> It doesn't happen everyday so you're wrong. Stick to the main topic of the thread.
> 
> And why are you bringing up slavery? You're either trolling or just trying to change the topic again. For the record I don't use the n-word (it doesn't matter if it ends in "a" it's still the same word) and I find it hilarious that you're using the "black friends" card. On top of all that, no one here has used racism as excuses for their wrongs. Maybe you heard that from your imaginary friends.


My bad. I do live in a scummy neighbourhood, right next to a park. I brought up slavery because some teenagers were getting drunk and sniffing glue in the park, the police were called and the kids started telling the police to piss off, because they had reasons for what they were doing, and yeah, that's slavery's excuse they used.

It probably doesn't happen everyday in a lot of places, I was pretty pissed off when I wrote that because of those goddamn teens in that park, you should of heard them talking to the police... :cuss:.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AwSmash said:


> My bad. I do live in a scummy neighbourhood, right next to a park. I brought up slavery because some teenagers were getting drunk and sniffing glue in the park, the police were called and the kids started telling the police to piss off, because they had reasons for what they were doing, and yeah, that's slavery's excuse they used.
> 
> It probably doesn't happen everyday in a lot of places, I was pretty pissed off when I wrote that because of those goddamn teens in that park, you should of heard them talking to the police... :cuss:.


So you already knew that your post was garbage yet you posted it anyway? 

I find it hard to determine whether the first part of your post is sarcastic because it sounds even more ridiculous to use the words of some drunk teenagers to stereotype a race.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

SuperBrawl said:


> Meanwhile you've given one of the dumber, more short sighted and presumptuous perspectives that I've seen in the thread. Quit embarrassing yourself.


Embarrased myself? Why cause i pointed out how fucking ridiculous it is for people to be defending an ARMED ADULT who followed a KID stalking him through the neighborhood first in a vehicle and then on foot simply because the kid had on a hoodie and was walking while black and then FUCKING SHOT HIM in the chest and the cops didn't even arrest the guy? I'm only embarresed by people defending this moron. I don't give a shit if the kid's sweatshirt said " I EAT WHITE BABIES and RAPED JESUS " still not a reason to stalk him and fucking shoot him. And if the kid did hit the dude so what? If someone was following you in his car got out and started following you on foot with a fucking gun what would you do? I'm pretty sure most people would freak the fuck out for all the kid knew the guy could be a fuckin serial killer or a pedo or somethin stalkin him all around the neighborhood. I mean the guy was in a pickup truck right? That's just as incriminating as having a bag of skittles isn't it? Give me a fuckin break with this shit. If the kid was white the dude would never have followed and shot him. He wouldn't have even looked at him twice. If the shooter had been black and the kid had been white is there one person on here that could say with a straight face that no arrest would have been made? Please. Dude woulda been in jail and wouldn't be getting out for at least 25yrs. the end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You also kinda reworded the affidavit that eddiefan posted. I'm not even sure you've read it, but the content is actually quite similar (obviously they didn't use wrestling references and sarcasm).


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> You also kinda reworded the affidavit that eddiefan posted. I'm not even sure you've read it, but the content is actually quite similar (obviously they didn't use wrestling references and sarcasm).


I know right? It's like people saw a 2min blip on the news and deceided they knew the whole story ARGGG black people are makin this about race! GRRR the kid was a gangster! GROWL i heard that Treyvon once returned a DVD late to Blockbuster! Get the fuck outa here with that shit. Bottom line some ADULT shot an unarmed KID and they didn't even haul his ass to jail overnight to figure out what happened. I got a friend who spent 36 hours in the pokey for putting a sticker on a fucking phonebooth and they just let this this guy go no prob? BULLSHIT! Imagine if he was your son assholes. I'm sure you'd be sayin the same shit you are now right? Yeah sure you would. yeesh.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

not gonna quote tons of posts here but trayvon is part of the not innocent list because we clearly don't know if he did or didn't attack zimmerman thus we don't know if zimmerman acted out of self defense or not. Too many people are one sided..this needs to be looked at from neutral ground but apparently that's asking way too much because the main stream media has made it just that..1 sided, as it always does. CNN was on in the airport today while i was waiting for my flight trying to urge parents to teach their children more about the differences in races. if that's not an attempt to make a race war i don't know what is..should teach kids of equality.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

thesuperred said:


> Embarrased myself? Why cause i pointed out how fucking ridiculous it is for people to be defending an ARMED ADULT who followed a KID stalking him through the neighborhood first in a vehicle and then on foot simply because the kid had on a hoodie and was walking while black and then FUCKING SHOT HIM in the chest and the cops didn't even arrest the guy? I'm only embarresed by people defending this moron. I don't give a shit if the kid's sweatshirt said " I EAT WHITE BABIES and RAPED JESUS " still not a reason to stalk him and fucking shoot him. And if the kid did hit the dude so what? If someone was following you in his car got out and started following you on foot with a fucking gun what would you do? I'm pretty sure most people would freak the fuck out for all the kid knew the guy could be a fuckin serial killer or a pedo or somethin stalkin him all around the neighborhood. I mean the guy was in a pickup truck right? That's just as incriminating as having a bag of skittles isn't it? Give me a fuckin break with this shit. If the kid was white the dude would never have followed and shot him. He wouldn't have even looked at him twice. If the shooter had been black and the kid had been white is there one person on here that could say with a straight face that no arrest would have been made? Please. Dude woulda been in jail and wouldn't be getting out for at least 25yrs. the end.


you must watch a lot of fox news..get your head out of your ass and look at both sides..you weren't there, you don't know exactly what took place.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

How can it be self-defense if Zimmerman instigated everything?

That's what I don't get. So you're telling me if I go outside and start following a random kid with a loaded pistol even when I'm told by dispatchers to leave him alone and then I end up shooting the kid, it's self defense?

I just don't see how it is. If anything, Trayvon acted in self-defense.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Notorious said:


> How can it be self-defense if Zimmerman instigated everything?
> 
> That's what I don't get. So you're telling me if I go outside and start following a random kid with a loaded pistol even when I'm told by dispatchers to leave him alone and then I end up shooting the kid, it's self defense?
> 
> I just don't see how it is. If anything, Trayvon acted in self-defense.


So if i look at you in a way you don't like then you can beat the shit out of me cause its 'self defense' ? sorry doesn't work that way. This isn't the playground at grammar school where following someone is a big deal. Zimmerman, as stated on the 911 tapes was following him just to make sure all was well due to previous break ins.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Who is Zimmerman? Is he a cop?

He has no right to follow someone, especially since he was told not to.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyScottie said:


> trayvon is part of the not innocent list because we clearly don't know if he did or didn't attack zimmerman thus we don't know if zimmerman acted out of self defense or not.


Trayvon still never killed anyone. Putting him in the list with Casey Anthony and Zimmerman is wrong and you know it.

If some unknown person is following you and tries to confront you, most people will try to get away or defend themselves. How can an armed man be threatened by an unarmed teenager who weighs 100 pounds less? 



JerseyScottie said:


> So if i look at you in a way you don't like then you can beat the shit out of me cause its 'self defense'?


Way to completely miss the point. No one even said that.



JerseyScottie said:


> you must watch a lot of fox news..get your head out of your ass and look at both sides..you weren't there, you don't know exactly what took place.


It's funny that you mention Fox News because they're just as biased as CNN is if not more.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Trayvon still never killed anyone. Putting him in the list with Casey Anthony and Zimmerman is wrong and you know it.
> 
> If some unknown person is following you and tries to confront you, most people will try to get away or defend themselves. How can an armed man be threatened by an unarmed teenager who weighs 100 pounds less?
> 
> ...


only thing with casey is the fact that she got away..im not comparing the people. I also highly dislike fox news , cnn and msnbc..only reason i mentioned cnn is it was the only thing on at the airport this morning and the fact that theyre sending out a bad message.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

JerseyScottie said:


> you must watch a lot of fox news..get your head out of your ass and look at both sides..you weren't there, you don't know exactly what took place.


First of all i wouldn't watch fox news if you tied me to a chair and put those Clockwork Orange eye things on me. I don't watch news I research things for my self you know like reading the papers filed in court and actually listening to the recording of the 911 call. Listening to what actual witnesses say happened. And how is it self defence to stalk someone down and shoot them when they are crying out for help? If someone was following you around first in a car and then on foot with a fucking gun what would you do? Me personally if someone comes up on me who is not a cop and has a gun i'm thinkin holy shit this dudes gonna shoot me i better do something to try to save my self! Like trying to disable him and get away maybe? If anything the kid was the one who had a right to defend himself not the ARMED adult who went after the kid after being told by law enforcement not to. If you wanna go there Trayvon was the one that best fits with the stupid ass "stand your ground" law in Florida. It's actually more applicable in his case then in Zimmermans. The law is meant to give someone the right to defend themselves from another person trying to cause them harm. You know like FUCKING SHOOT THEM or something? wow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That's what I'm saying.

If anyone was acting in self-defense, it was Trayvon.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

thesuperred said:


> First of all i wouldn't watch fox news if you tied me to a chair and put those Clockwork Orange eye things on me. I don't watch news I research things for my self you know like reading the papers filed in court and actually listening to the recording of the 911 call. Listening to what actual witnesses say happened. And how is it self defence to stalk someone down and shoot them when they are crying out for help? If someone was following you around first in a car and then on foot with a fucking gun what would you do? Me personally if someone comes up on me who is not a cop and has a gun i'm thinkin holy shit this dudes gonna shoot me i better do something to try to save my self! Like trying to disable him and get away maybe? If anything the kid was the one who had a right to defend himself not the ARMED adult who went after the kid after being told by law enforcement not to. If you wanna go there Trayvon was the one that best fits with the stupid ass "stand your ground" law in Florida. It's actually more applicable in his case then in Zimmermans. The law is meant to give someone the right to defend themselves from another person trying to cause them harm. You know like FUCKING SHOOT THEM or something? wow.


Sorry but im a firm believer that self defense is in retaliation of a physical altercation. As for what I would do ? I have too much to live for so no i would not fight unless someone was coming at me hard as hell in a physical manner trying to fight..with or without a gun.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

JerseyScottie said:


> Sorry but im a firm believer that self defense is in retaliation of a physical altercation. As for what I would do ? I have too much to live for so no i would not fight unless someone was coming at me hard as hell in a physical manner trying to fight..with or without a gun.


Your personal beliefs on what self defence is or isn't don't really matter. Legally self defence is defined as:The protection of one's person or property against some injury attempted by another.

Self-defense is a defense to certain criminal charges as well as to some civil claims. Under both Criminal Law and Tort Law, self-defense is commonly asserted in cases of Homicide, Assault and Battery, and other crimes involving the attempted use of violence against an individual. Statutory and case law governing self-defense is generally the same in tort and criminal law.

A person claiming self-defense must prove at trial that the self-defense was justified. Generally a person may use reasonable force when it appears reasonably necessary to prevent an impending injury. A person using force in self-defense should use only so much force as is required to repel the attack. Nondeadly force can be used to repel either a nondeadly attack or a deadly attack. Deadly Force may be used to fend off an attacker who is using deadly force but may not be used to repel an attacker who is not using deadly force.

In some cases, before using force that is likely to cause death or serious bodily harm to the aggressor, a person who is under attack should attempt to retreat or escape, but only if an exit is reasonably possible. Courts have held, however, that a person is not required to flee from his own home, the fenced ground surrounding the home, his place of business, or his automobile.

A person who is the initial aggressor in a physical encounter may be able to claim self-defense if the tables turn in the course of the fight. Generally a person who was the aggressor may use nondeadly force if the victim resumes fighting after the original fight ended. If the original aggressor attacked with nondeadly force and was met with deadly force in return, the aggressor may respond with deadly force.

Courts and tribunals have historically accepted self-defense as a defense to a legal action. As a matter of public policy, the physical force or violence associated with self-defense is considered an acceptable response to aggression

So unless Treyvon was a ninja or the incredible hulk and was seriously fuckin Zimmerman up ( wich is hard to believe as Zimmerman was bigger older had a gun and looked fine and free from any real injuries after the fact) dude had no right to use deadly force. Shit if he was so scarred of this kid bein such a bad ass criminal why follow him on foot? Why not pistol whip him and knock him out? How much of a pussy is this guy to even claim self defence when he was only goin up against a 17yr old kid that was smaller then him? And are you even serious about what you would do in a situation like this? If some dude followed you came up on you with a gun you'd just stand there and let him fucking shoot you? Not try to maybe get away or get the gun from him or anything? Cause i'm no tough guy by anymeans but I'd be tryin anything i could think of to get away alive. I'd be tryin to bite the dudes face off if thats what it took. Kickin, punchin, whatever i could do. But this dude was lookin fine and not really a mark on him in any of the photos i've seen so what reason did he have to fear for his life? How much fight did this kid really give him before he fuckin shot him? All i've seen or heard is he had a few small abrasions or scratches on him. That justifies him shooting an unarmed 17yr old? Once again i say get the fuck outta here with that bullshit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to thesuperred again."

Props for explaining this as well, if not better, than me and a few others have done throughout this thread. I don't even know how people can call Zimmerman innocent or say that he was defending himself when he started this whole thing.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to thesuperred again."
> 
> Props for explaining this as well, if not better, than me and a few others have done throughout this thread. I don't even know how people can call Zimmerman innocent or say that he was defending himself when he started this whole thing.


been said on every page...zimmerman started, you should not be able to claim self defense, if i walk up on someone and grab their shirt if they break mynose i cant claim self defense shooting them


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to thesuperred again."
> 
> Props for explaining this as well, if not better, than me and a few others have done throughout this thread. I don't even know how people can call Zimmerman innocent or say that he was defending himself when he started this whole thing.


First off lol at the part in quotes. As for the rest all I can say is that the amount of sheer retardedness and ignorance by some surrounding this case is unfathomable to me. In particular the lack of knowledge concerning the american legal system. Some of the stuff people are saying and some of the misconceptions being batted around surrounding this case are nothing short of astounding. It actually makes me angry reading some of this bullshit. Most people just know the sound bites and none of the real facts. People need to research stuff like this on their own objectivly because just about all network news is skewed in one way or the other and always has been. With the tools we have available to us now to seek out information and inform OURSELVES of what is going on in the world it is very disheartening to see so many who would rather be spoonfed and ignorant. Of course mainstream media sensationalizes everything and is biased one way or the other, they want people to watch their programing. But a young man has been murdered for no reason and it is a tradegy. He deserves more than a soundbite. More than a ticker at the bottom of a screen. More than petty bickering back and forth between pundits concerned more about ratings than they are about the life of an innocent young man being lost. He deserves better than that. Sorry to hop on the soapbox for a second but like I said this whole situation is fucked up and just generally pisses me off. If it was handled right from the begining no one would be arguing about it and most of us probably wouldn't even have heard about it. The whole thing is just sad... #steppingoffsoapbox.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/15/us-usa-crime-tulsa-idUSBRE83E00E20120415

Why isn't the Sharpton/Jackson more concerned with this story than Zimmerman? Is the prosecution going to ask Zimmerman to apologize as part of his sentence?


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

thesuperred said:


> Your personal beliefs on what self defence is or isn't don't really matter. Legally self defence is defined as:The protection of one's person or property against some injury attempted by another.
> 
> Self-defense is a defense to certain criminal charges as well as to some civil claims. Under both Criminal Law and Tort Law, self-defense is commonly asserted in cases of Homicide, Assault and Battery, and other crimes involving the attempted use of violence against an individual. Statutory and case law governing self-defense is generally the same in tort and criminal law.
> 
> ...


just because zimmerman is bigger in size does not mean he isn't a pussy, i'm not saying zimmerman should have used deadly force which is why i said he isn't innocent. I think if he felt the need to use his gun he should have just popped him in the leg or something just to disable him until authorities arrived..a tactic in which cops use themselves at times.

As far as I go, it all depends on how he came at me. If he was just walking casually up to me then I wouldn't feel threatened. Nobody knows how he came at trayvon, if he had the gun pointed at him, if it was on his hip or what the case was..only the few that saw it take place,in which some of the stories are different. So unless we were there, we don't know the 100% truth.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

To everyone who says that Sharpton and Jackson are racist, and does nothing to solve black on black crime, I have this question:

What are YOU doing to solve it? I can't stand ppl who talk and criticize from the sidelines, doing nothing themselves.

If you feel so passionate that someone step up and do something about it, YOU step up and do it.

What's holding YOU back?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Everybody should watch this video, an intelligent and upstanding black man who speaks the absolute truth, that most black people simply do not want to hear. His thoughts, and the thoughts of the man in the video at the Treyvon 'protest march' are 100% correct.

Where are the protests for the 100,000 black on black murders in the past 10 years? Where are the protests for the 100 black on black shootings that have occurred in Chicago in the past couple of months? 6 black on black murders over the Christmas holidays in Chicago, where are the protests?

Black people kill black people on a far greater scale than white people killing black people, so where is the same outrage from the 'black community leaders', media and civil rights groups?

The men in the video speak the truth. Bravo to them for having the guts to speak out on this madness.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I never see any protests about white on white crime. Why should there be any for black on black crimes? Has nothing at all do with this case and makes no sense in this thread.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

for reals stop trying to derail THIS TOPIC, and THIS STORY!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, I'm now officially sick of your bullshit SimplyIncredible. Keep it on topic, keep it on this case.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so what does everyone think of the judge in this case asked to be removed, now finally got some full info, her husband's firm is paid by cnn to give advice on covering this case. so i expect her to be gone, the earlier reports said they had 1 guy from the firm on cnn's payroll not the firm as a whole which is a whole butt load of appeals. but considering she brought this up first, i find it interesting the defense attorney's made it public they wanted her to leave, usually a judge says something like this to ask if they have any issues, and it ends there. seems like alil grand standing, unless they had an issue and she refused to leave at that pt. thoughts?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Yep, I'm now officially sick of your bullshit SimplyIncredible. Keep it on topic, keep it on this case.


It took you long enough to notice.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so the judge is gone, what does everything think the full strategy now is for the defense?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

> Photo shows Zimmerman's bloody head.


http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/zim...ive-photo-night-trayvon-martin-death-16178849

Oh yeah, jeez, little Trayvon was such an innocent, delicate little flower wasn't he?


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

This trial is very interesting, we'll see how it unfolds. I'm just glad this actually made it to court, you can't just white-out a shooting as if it were a kid stealing a handful of candy, especially when it results in a death.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SimplyIncredible said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/zim...ive-photo-night-trayvon-martin-death-16178849
> 
> Oh yeah, jeez, little Trayvon was such an innocent, delicate little flower wasn't he?


Who cares, we already knew they had a fight.

We also know that Zimmerman was most likely the aggressor. And that even if they did have fistfight, it still doesn't excuse a gun going off.

I'm glad to hear he's actually being charged.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/zim...ive-photo-night-trayvon-martin-death-16178849
> 
> Oh yeah, jeez, little Trayvon was such an innocent, delicate little flower wasn't he?


You really do enjoy antagonizing this thread huh?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Just put him on the ignore list and keep it moving.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

I am surprised it took them this long to release a photo like that. This whole case, either way it goes, is going to spark outrage in one way or another. I can't believe I am actually keeping up on this.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/zim...ive-photo-night-trayvon-martin-death-16178849
> 
> Oh yeah, jeez, little Trayvon was such an innocent, delicate little flower wasn't he?


Yeah he's such a beast givin the dude who shot him a booboo on him's little head. What a mean 17 year old murder victim. I heard that Trayvon gave him a nuggie too and was gonna give him a wedgie or maybe even a purple nerple! Good thing he was shot in the chest at point blank range. Now we can all sleep easy at night knowing this evildoer is off our streets. Give it a fuckin rest dude. Are you trying to tell us 2 small scratches on the back of Zimmerman's head justify him shooting someone dead? Also if you watch the whole vid in the link you'll see plain as day that a very short time after the incident that the back of his head has been cleaned off and you can hardly see a mark on him. No big bandage or stitches on his head. No giant headwound. It looks like someone just wiped it off for him and he was all good. Not even a band-aid on his dome. Maybe they even gave him a lollipop and a sticker for being such a brave little trooper.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Head wounds bleed a lot. That just looked like a scrape since there wasn't that much blood. Again, the wounds on Zimmerman do not measure up to a life threatening situation. I don't even think that matters as much as the fact dispatch told him to hang tight and he disregarded this. A jury is not going to like that.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Head wounds bleed a lot. That just looked like a scrape since there wasn't that much blood. Again, the wounds on Zimmerman do not measure up to a life threatening situation. I don't even think that matters as much as *the fact dispatch told him to hang tight and he disregarded this. A jury is not going to like that*.


Not to mention this is not an isolated time where he was told to not do anything, he was known by the LEO's as a cronic caller and had followed others like this before


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Head wounds bleed a lot. That just looked like a scrape since there wasn't that much blood. Again, the wounds on Zimmerman do not measure up to a life threatening situation. I don't even think that matters as much as the fact dispatch told him to hang tight and he disregarded this. A jury is not going to like that.


Which he did, seeing as he was back at his car when attacked by Trayvon, unprovoked.

Its a clear case of self defence, only a blind man cant see that. All the evidence points towards it being that, and under the stand your ground law he had every right to use lethal force is he felt his life was in danger, which having his head banged on concrete certainly counts towards.

The only reason its even got this far is down to media outcry and political pressure.

This thread is hilarious, a few pages back people calling him a liar saying he had 'no injuries' and now that its proven he did, they 'dont matter'.

:lmao

Cant wait to see the riots when he is found not-guilty. Its gonna be top-draw entertainment.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL at you trying to paint Zimmerman as acting in self-defense and he was unprovokingly attacked by the notorious gangbanging thug Trayvon Martin.

Yeah the guy who was told to leave Trayvon alone but yet continued to stalk him resulting in an altercation that would kill Trayvon, this is all Zimmerman's fault. Trayvon wasn't walking around that neighborhood looking for Zimmerman, Zimmerman started everything that happened.

But Zimmerman's innocent in the equation and Trayvon was just a gangbanging thug looking to rob & kill people, Zimmerman did the world a favor by killing Trayvon. He should be given a medal by the President for his noble deed to society.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I would really like to hear about the forensics on this case. The positioning of the body, blood splatter etc. would help to paint a clearer picture of how it went down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> *Which he did, seeing as he was back at his car when attacked by Trayvon, unprovoked.*
> 
> Its a clear case of self defence, only a blind man cant see that. All the evidence points towards it being that, and under the stand your ground law he had every right to use lethal force is he felt his life was in danger, which having his head banged on concrete certainly counts towards.
> 
> ...


The affidavit disputes this. Perhaps it's wrong. Perhaps not. I'll believe it over you.

I also said the blood on his head doesn't matter as much as him going after Martin when he was told to not to. Had he not pursued the kid, nothing happens and both are still alive.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The blood on Zimmer's head was fake, he just bladed himself to have an argument to fall back on when it goes to court.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

CMWit said:


> Not to mention this is not an isolated time where he was told to not do anything, he was known by the LEO's as a cronic caller and had followed others like this before


This is my first time hearing about that. When did they release this information?



SimplyIncredible said:


> Which he did, seeing as he was back at his car when attacked by Trayvon, unprovoked.
> 
> Its a clear case of self defence, only a blind man cant see that. All the evidence points towards it being that, and under the stand your ground law he had every right to use lethal force is he felt his life was in danger, which having his head banged on concrete certainly counts towards.
> 
> ...


Trolling is fun sometimes, isn't it? You're trying to hard though.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I don't understand how provoking Martin would constitute Zimmerman being guilty. The reason they told him not to follow him was for his own safety. Just because someone follows you for being suspicious doesn't give you the right to beat the hell out of someone. Is Zimmerman is an idiot for getting himself into that situation? Yes, but it isn't against the law.


----------



## Clodius (Apr 21, 2012)

poor kid


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

HardKoR said:


> I don't understand how provoking Martin would constitute Zimmerman being guilty. The reason they told him not to follow him was for his own safety. *Just because someone follows you for being suspicious doesn't give you the right to beat the hell out of them*. Is Zimmerman is an idiot for getting himself into that situation? Yes, but it isn't against the law.


It's harassment, so yeah it does.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> It's harassment, so yeah it does.


Eh, I don't know about that.....One particular situation I was in, I was walking around dusk to the mall (it is right across from where I live so no need to drive) and two guys were calling out to me from behind and following me. I turned around for a second just to see their faces for a description in case anything happened and then I walked in to the store.

If they had attacked me, yeah, I would have the right to beat the shit out of them, but following and calling out....I don't know if beating them down would be the right thing to do. Just because they are acting like immature douchebags doesn't mean that they plan to do something violent towards me.

Assuming can get people in even more trouble...though it can also save you if your assumption ends up correct...kind of a hard situation to decide on, though. This kid is dead because someone made an assumption.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Why do people want to give Zimmerman the benefit of the doubt with the self defense? I think Martin had the same right to defend himself against a man who was following him and, as he sadly found out later, was armed right from the beginning.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> Eh, I don't know about that.....One particular situation I was in, I was walking around dusk to the mall (it is right across from where I live so no need to drive) and two guys were calling out to me from behind and following me. I turned around for a second just to see their faces for a description in case anything happened and then I walked in to the store.
> 
> If they had attacked me, yeah, I would have the right to beat the shit out of them, but following and calling out....I don't know if beating them down would be the right thing to do. Just because they are acting like immature douchebags doesn't mean that they plan to do something violent towards me.
> 
> Assuming can get people in even more trouble...though it can also save you if your assumption ends up correct...kind of a hard situation to decide on, though. This kid is dead because someone made an assumption.


It's different because you're a woman. Even if you fought back without being provoked, the guys would have gone to jail regardless of what the final result was. Whether you beat them up or they beat you up, they would have gone to jail.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> It's different because you're a woman. Even if you fought back without being provoked, the guys would have gone to jail regardless of what the final result was. Whether you beat them up or they beat you up, they would have gone to jail.


That wasn't the point....the point was that people can do some suspicious things at times but that doesn't mean that you have a right to beat them up/shoot them because you assume they will take things further.

I look young for my age and those guys were high school students so they were most likely just fucking around. Not to say they wouldn't go any further but, at that point, there would have been no reason to just turn around and beat them down based on the assumption they were going to rape me or some shit.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Everybody should watch this video, an intelligent and upstanding black man who speaks the absolute truth, that most black people simply do not want to hear. His thoughts, and the thoughts of the man in the video at the Treyvon 'protest march' are 100% correct.
> 
> Where are the protests for the 100,000 black on black murders in the past 10 years? Where are the protests for the 100 black on black shootings that have occurred in Chicago in the past couple of months? 6 black on black murders over the Christmas holidays in Chicago, where are the protests?
> 
> ...


"This one black person agrees with me, so my racism is totally justified!!!"


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TankOfRate said:


> "This one black person agrees with me, so my racism is totally justified!!!"


If you check out his other videos he says some other wild stuff. In fact he's known for saying crazy things that aren't based on logic or reality. Yet he has the nerve to claim that he's a pastor but he does things like compare Obama to Hitler. Yeah that guy should be taken seriously...


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> If you check out his other videos he says some other wild stuff. In fact he's known for saying crazy things that aren't based on logic or reality. Yet he has the nerve to claim that he's a pastor but he does things like compare Obama to Hitler. Yeah that guy should be taken seriously...


While I don't compare Obama to Hitler.. These fema camps and war on american people are certainly not helping him any.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyScottie said:


> While I don't compare Obama to Hitler.


And no one should. It's a stupid comparison.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> And no one should. It's a stupid comparison.


here's to hoping he's out of office before these fema camps go active or else we may have to worry about a hitler situation depending on how extreme they're used.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyScottie said:


> here's to hoping he's out of office before these fema camps go active or else we may have to worry about a hitler situation depending on how extreme they're used.


And you think Romney is going to be a better option? He's the same person who wants tax cuts for the rich and most likely won't do anything for the middle class. This FEMA camp talk is just another conspiracy theory that a bunch of people bought into.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

first the fema camps were for people of hurricane katrina, which if i recall obama wasnt pres, next this shit with nazis, comminism, socialism, and obama because his name is barack hussein obama...well his first name is hebrew, middle is persian, and his last is african, any we really think a bunch ofnazis got together with commies and said lets get a muslim from west africa to marry a white women and go to hawaii which wasnt even a state yet to have a son and name him after a dictator who was still at his day job when he was born and give him a hebrew first name cause we know nazis love hebrews..... then lets get him to run for pres and win in a country at the time had ppl lynched for looking at someone of a different race and even today we still have random lynchings...because we know a bunch of nazis want a black guy running the us for their power..


and finally stay on fucking topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For real, go make a FEMA CAMP OMG WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE SOCIALISM thread if you want to.

Stick to this case. Certain side tracks are ok if it remains somewhat relevant, but if we get into other topics like race and conspiracies...just keep it on topic.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> And you think Romney is going to be a better option? He's the same person who wants tax cuts for the rich and most likely won't do anything for the middle class. This FEMA camp talk is just another conspiracy theory that a bunch of people bought into.


I'm a Ron Paul supporter and a supporter of "no paul no vote movement"




MrMister said:


> For real, go make a FEMA CAMP OMG WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE SOCIALISM thread if you want to.
> 
> Stick to this case. Certain side tracks are ok if it remains somewhat relevant, but if we get into other topics like race and conspiracies...just keep it on topic.


80% of this thread is a giant hijack.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyScottie said:


> I'm a Ron Paul supporter and a supporter of "no paul no vote movement"


Ron Paul is running as a Republican. Enough said. He's not as authentic as he claims.

Besides 90% of the stuff he's proposing would get overwhelmingly rejected by Republicans AND Democrats. We know that politicians really don't care about making smart logical decisions that will help the American people. Ending the War on Drugs and eliminating corporate welfare are some obvious ones that most politicians won't touch.


----------

